#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  вопрос по Ламриму

## Ашока

Читаю Ламрим, очень интересно.  :Smilie:  Возник такой вопрос.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Во втором томе подробно описывается человек в утробе матери. Что он душевно переживает там находясь. Что там тесно, что там мерзко и противно, слизь,  моча, гниль, мрак, в общем ад. 

Смотрела передачу в которой показывали четырехмерное узи пребывающих в утробе детей (то есть узи в реальном времени). Не было впечатления, что им там так ужасно. Показывали даже момент, как ребенок улыбался. Еще ребенок играл там, зевал, в общем у него была  своя интересная жизнь. Хотя конечно сам момент рождения может, действительно быть стрессовым. И в Ламриме он тоже описан. 

И еще. Вот постоянно подчеркивается чувство отвращение к слизи, жидкости утробной. Но ведь ребенок этого отвращения не испытывает. Известно, что маленькие дети к таким вещам не испытывают отвращения, к испражнениям, в том числе. Отвращение - это вообще стериотип, который со временем появляется. То есть все эти картинки описываются как ужасные и отвратительные с позиции взрослого наблюдателя, а не с точки зрения самого младенца. Вопрос, зачем преувеличивать?

----------

Add (22.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

Вы бы привели конкретную цитату, может там йогин описывает свой пренатальный опыт  :Smilie:

----------

Add (22.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

Вот этот кусочек  :Smilie: 

В "Послании к ученику" сказано:

"Теснит нетерпимо зловонный навал нечистот, и ты, оставаясь в кромешном и давящем мраке, находишься в чреве, мучительном, словно ады, и должен сносить своим скрюченным тельцем великие муки."

Смысл этих строк [раскрывается] в [сутре] "Вхождения во чрево":

"Это место заполнено всякими нечистотами и тысячами видов "червей"9, имеет два зловонных прохода, много отверстий и пор, [как у] кости. [Оно] содержит грязную смесь выделений мочи, мозга, мозжечка и костного мозга. Ниже желудка, выше тонких кишок пребывает плод, передом повернутый в сторону позвоночника, а задом - к коже живота. Каждый месяц [это место] раздувается от месячной крови10.

Измельченная двумя рядами зубов и поглощенная пища матери, увлажненная снизу слюной, загрязненной нечистотами из ранок рта, и сверху пропитанная выделениями мозжечка: пищевые остатки, подобные блевотине, - поступая через пуповину, производят развитие "овального" - нур-нур-по, "продолговатого" - мер-мер-по, "удлиненного" - нар-нар-по, "затвердевшего" - гор-гор-по и полностью оформленного [плода] с изогнутыми руками и ногами. [Его] руки, ноги и щеки обернуты плевистым мешочком. Сопли и испражнения [плода] невыносимо воняют. [При движении матери он] то поднимается, то опускается в кромешной темноте. Горькие, кислые, едкие, соленые, острые и терпкие вкусовые [свойства] пищи ощущаются как огненные искры. Словно глист, он питается нечистой жижей, пребывает в горячей массе разлагающихся нечистот. Его жизненная сила - зыбка. Внутренний жар тела матери отовсюду щиплет, очень щиплет, нестерпимо щиплет, жжет, очень жжет, нестерпимо жжет, сжигает, очень сжигает, целиком сжигает, принося ему сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль.

Как только мать шевельнулась, двинулась, задвигалась, так его будто сковывают пятью оковами (руки, ноги, голову) и помещают в огненную яму; он испытывает сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую, невообразимую боль".

К тому же, когда мать ест слишком много или слишком мало, ест слишком жирную, грубую, холодную, горячую, соленую, кислую, сладкую, слишком горькую, острую или терпкую пищу, когда она совокупляется, бегает, прыгает, засиживается, купается, сидит слишком близко к огню или слишком согнувшись, - это тоже, [там] говорится, приносит боль пребывающему во чреве. Желудком и кишечником сдавленный, пребывает [он], словно пятью оковами скованный, или насаженный на кол, - говорится.

Во время исхождения из чрева и после рождения - тоже страдание.

Из "Послания к ученику"

"Как масло из кунжутных зерен 
выдавливает твердый пресс, 
так постепенно выжимают 
тебя наружу: вот рожденье! 
И если с жизнью не расстался 
немедля в этот миг, 
то уготованы тебе в миру мученья. 

Когда толкается тело 
во чреве среди нечистот, 
и, маточной слизью покрыто, 
смердит и болит, 
избитое до синяков, 
тошнота подступает. 
Невыносимо! - И память о прошлом 
тебя оставляет11." 
Смысл этих строк [раскрывается] во "Вхождении во чрево":

"Затем, когда образовались все главные и второстепенные члены [младенца], в "месте мочи" с застревающей, выпадающей гнилью - зловонном, мрачном, страшном на вид, загаженном испражнениями и мочой, - в проходе [материнской] "раны", постоянно истекающей зловонной грязью, кровью и лимфой, как результат прошлой кармы возникает нервный ток12. Под [его] воздействием две махины костей [матери] наносят ногам [младенца], находящимся вверху, его голове, находящейся внизу, и обеим скрюченным ручкам сильные, очень сильные, чрезвычайно сильные толчки. От этого [младенец испытывает] большую, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль; все члены тела изнывают, как от свежих ран, покрываются синяками, вся кожа горит. Мерзкие выделения утробы покрывают все тельце. Сохнут губы, горло и нутро. [Младенец] пребывает в страшной тесноте и неудобстве. Силой причин и условий - как результат прошлой кармы - возникший нервный ток [посредством костей и мышц матери] толкает [его наружу], и он с величайшим трудом кое-как рождается.

Внешний воздух для новорожденного - как прикосновение кислоты к ранам, а если его коснутся руки или одежда - будто рубят мечом; он испытывает сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль".

И еще [там] говорится, что когда новорожденного берут на колени и т. п., он испытывает такую же страшную боль, как бык с содранной шкурой, которого поедают паразиты, или как прокаженный, которого бьют кнутом. От жары или холода он тоже испытывает страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль.

----------

Add (22.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Вы знаете, я и сейчас не особо испытываю отвращения к поносу, рвоте и прочим выделениям. Трупы из которых лезут черви - действительно неприятно и вонючо, но коллеги говорят, что это дело привычки. Приведенное выше описание действительно совершенно ненаучно и имеет характер агитматериала.
Более того



> в проходе [материнской] "раны", постоянно истекающей зловонной грязью, кровью и лимфой


нет никакой зловонной грязи и т.п. Плод находится в амнионе и хорионе, в амниотической жидкости. Через пуповину поступает кровь, а не какие-то "пищевые остатки". Короче, данный текст слабо соотносится с действительностью и отражает древние представления о внутриутробном развитии. Это как про гору Меру и четыре континента.

----------

куру хунг (22.01.2009), Этэйла (22.01.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Плод в утробе погружен в жидкость, которая предохраняет его от ударов. Плацента отчасти задерживает вредные вещества, поступающие из организма. Роды - да (как и для матери), это стресс. Первый вздох тоже может причинять боль. Но во время беременности закладывается психика, плод испытывает эмоции, так же ему сообщаются эмоции матери - он очень чутко на все реагирует. Поэтому никто не мог бы родиться нормальным, если бы в утробе он испытывал описываемые страдания. Тело в здоровом состоянии не является для нас источником перманентного дискомфорта, и совершенно точно, что нормальное, физиологичное течение беременности не может причинять плоду таких мук.

Т.е. все эти ужасы описаны в представлениях медицины того времени. И лучше поразмышлять, для чего они приведены в тексте, что с их помощью проиллюстрировано, т.к. в конечном итоге старение и смерть (а ведь они тоже вполне естественны) для неподготовленного человека мучительны, не зависимо от того, насколько здоровый образ жизни он вел.

----------


## Александр С

> Это как про гору Меру и четыре континента.


Это скорее из области сакральной космологии. Нашу землю, согласно некоторым объяснениям, соотносят с одним из континентов, а не все четыре с центром помещают на ней, например.

----------


## Вантус

> Это скорее из области сакральной космологии. Нашу землю, согласно некоторым объяснениям, соотносят с одним из континентов, а не все четыре с центром помещают на ней, например.


При этом наша земля имеет форму трапеции с двумя маленькими трапецевидными спутниками :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр С

> При этом наша земля имеет форму трапеции с двумя маленькими трапецевидными спутниками:D


:)
Наше видение, обусловленное человеческим рождением, таково, что она для нас круглая. Но что изменится, если мы представим ее другой во время нашей практики (например, подношения мандалы)? Мы же спокойно делаем визуализацию каналов и более сложных вещей.

----------


## Вантус

> Наше видение, обусловленное человеческим рождением, таково, что она для нас круглая. Но что изменится, если мы представим ее другой во время нашей практики (например, подношения мандалы)? Мы же спокойно делаем визуализацию каналов и более сложных вещей.


Тем, что представление Земли как имеющей форму геоида соотносится с опытом наших органов чувств и верным умозаключением на его основе, а также может быть использовано для предсказания различных явлений, тогда как представление плоской Земли не соответствует опыту органов чувств (исчезновению корабля за горизонтом, например, невозможности найти у Земли край, существованию гирокомпасов и т.п.), следствиям из них и не может быть использовано для предсказания различных явлений (предсказание на основе такой модели будет ошибочным во множестве случаев).

----------


## Александр С

Вы же знаете, что обитатели каждой из шести лок воспринимают все по-своему. И в случае с мандалой вселенной нам предлагается другая модель, соответствующая чистому видению, сущности наших скандх. Ее можно использовать для работы со своим умом, а можно испытывать по этому поводу когнитивный диссонанс.

Закончили сессию и вернулись на нашу, правильную землю. Я просто говорю о том, что не обязательно создавать проблемы там, где их можно избежать.

----------


## Yeshe

> Вопрос, зачем преувеличивать?


в текстах такого типа преувеличения - это способ концентрации на негативных аспектах рожденного существования, чтобы повысить мотивацию для практики. Вызвать отвращение, даже если изначально отвращения и не было - это из того же разряда, что вызвать понимание, что испытываемое удовольствие - это будущие страдания.

----------

Aion (22.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

Во время внутриутробного развития эмбрион последовательно проходит все значимые формы организации представителей предшествующих стадий развития экосистемы. То есть, можно сказать, что имеет дело с коллективной кармой, например, насекомых, рыб, динозавров, млекопитающих. Чего уж тут хорошего...  :Mad:

----------


## Ашока

> в текстах такого типа преувеличения - это способ концентрации на негативных аспектах рожденного существования, чтобы повысить мотивацию для практики. Вызвать отвращение, даже если изначально отвращения и не было - это из того же разряда, что вызвать понимание, что испытываемое удовольствие - это будущие страдания.


Понятно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

А вообще насколько страх (отвращение) может быть эффективен как средство мотивации для практики? Постоянно испытывать страх, это же плохо.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Во время внутриутробного развития эмбрион последовательно проходит все значимые формы организации представителей предшествующих стадий развития экосистемы. То есть, можно сказать, что имеет дело с коллективной кармой, например, насекомых, рыб, динозавров, млекопитающих. Чего уж тут хорошего...


что такое "коллективная карма"? и в частности "коллективная карма насекомых"?

----------


## Топпер

> А вообще насколько страх (отвращение) может быть эффективен как средство мотивации для практики? Постоянно испытывать страх, это же плохо.


По большому счёту - это единственная мотивация, которая заставляет практиковать. Всё остальное - игры разума. Со временем вы это увидите.

----------


## Юань Дин

Ашока, Вы затронули очень важный вопрос эволюции учений.
Цепляние за старые формы заставляет многих уходить в нью-эйдж. С этим надо что-то делать. Надо развиваться, а не вытаскивать ежегодно сутры для проветривания, зациклившись на этом деле. Кажется, у Торчинова во "Введении..." есть про мастера, который сказал: "Ваши сутры мертвы, их едят мыши, а моя сутра (показывает на свой живот) - живая. Она ест, пьет, проповедует".
Должна быть жизнь, развитие. И учение должно быть живое, а не мертвое.





> Читаю Ламрим, очень интересно.  Возник такой вопрос. 
> Во втором томе подробно описывается человек в утробе матери. Что он душевно переживает там находясь. Что там тесно, что там мерзко и противно, слизь,  моча, гниль, мрак, в общем ад. 
> 
> Смотрела передачу в которой показывали четырехмерное узи пребывающих в утробе детей (то есть узи в реальном времени). Не было впечатления, что им там так ужасно. Показывали даже момент, как ребенок улыбался. Еще ребенок играл там, зевал, в общем у него была  своя интересная жизнь. Хотя конечно сам момент рождения может, действительно быть стрессовым. И в Ламриме он тоже описан. 
> 
> И еще. Вот постоянно подчеркивается чувство отвращение к слизи, жидкости утробной. Но ведь ребенок этого отвращения не испытывает. Известно, что маленькие дети к таким вещам не испытывают отвращения, к испражнениям, в том числе. Отвращение - это вообще стериотип, который со временем появляется. То есть все эти картинки описываются как ужасные и отвратительные с позиции взрослого наблюдателя, а не с точки зрения самого младенца. Вопрос, зачем преувеличивать?


Ашока, Ламрим писали в соответствующем месте и в соответствующее время. Надо делать поправку на культуру, в которой он был написан. Если такие поправки не делать, то забавно получается. Нас сейчас не запугать же описаниями адов ипр. Нужно для практики страх как-то усовременнить.  :Smilie: 
Тогда УЗИ еще не научились делать  :Smilie: 

Я, когда читал Ламрим без поправки на время, думал - что за бред читаю. Даже не страшно, а смешно. Но потом подумал, что главное в тексте - воспитать страх перед неблагим рождением и т.п. И в те времена это проходило. Теперь - не проходит. Нужны другие тексты. В свете этого гелуг как он есть в дацанах Бурятии, извините, несколько консервативен.

Мир уже не тот, что тысячу, две тысячи пятьсот лет назад. И буддизм должен развиваться, идти в ногу со временем. Иначе его ждет та же участь, что и христианство - вырождение. Всегда необходимо развитие. Новые формы, методы, отвечающие современному постиндустриальному обществу. Вот в дзэн я вижу такое развитие; развитие современной Японии сказывается и на религии в стране.  Может, где еще это есть.

----------


## Юань Дин

Если религия не будет отвечать современному обществу, то общество будет искать духовную пищу "на стороне" - в том же нью-эйдже. А как же иначе. Нью-эйдж не будет пугать средневековыми рассказами, а предлагает современные концепции.

Так вот, чтобы этого не было, надо развивать религию. А не стоять на месте. Причем, в развитиии религии вижу не акт передачи монахам компьютеров с выходом в инет или подобное, а вижу разработку методов самосовершенствования для современного чела.

Думаю, когда прийдет Майтрейя, он не начнет "старую валынку", ибо его никто слушать не будет тогда, а даст людям нечто новое.

----------


## Топпер

Вот ньюэйджеровцы и развивают. Например, переосмысливают буддийские концепции на свой лад  :Frown:

----------


## Юань Дин

Хотя, если учесть трансперс. психолгию, которая говорит, что каждый сам себе моделирует свою реальность, то может читатели Ламрима, действительно, создадут себе ту реальность, что там описана.

----------


## Юань Дин

Современное общество может много взять от Тхеравады и Дзэн. Наверное, эти традиции наиболее близки нам, людям 21 века. Если отбросить космологию и славословия. Сосредоточить свое внимание на осознанности и прочих вещах. То есть - психология. Благо, там нет пантеона богов.
А вот что будет делать Тибет со своими богами - одному ему известно. Не вписываются боги в современную картину мира. При этом современному человеку еще надо доказать, что они - лишь порождение нашего сознания, чтобы он открыл книгу. А если прийдет в дуган на молебен, то только у виска покрутит.

Короче, надо убрать всё, кроме психологии.

----------


## Aion

> что такое "коллективная карма"?


См.  http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5513

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> если учесть трансперс. психолгию


Лучше уж не учитывать, чем учитывать, например, так: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=454  :Cool:

----------


## Юань Дин

> Лучше уж не учитывать, чем учитывать, например, так: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=454


 :Smilie: 

___
Моя цитата:
Думаю, когда прийдет Майтрейя, он не начнет "старую валынку", ибо его никто слушать не будет тогда, а даст людям нечто новое. 
___

Боюсь, что это новое будет теософией, например. Все-таки она ближе к эпохе Водолея.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> По большому счёту - это единственная мотивация, которая заставляет практиковать. Всё остальное - игры разума. Со временем вы это увидите.


А вот бодхисаттвы ничего не боятся и практикуют, чтобы принести счастье ЖС.

Я лично страхом никогда не мотивировалась и не собираюсь.

----------

Иван Ран (23.01.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Боюсь, что это новое будет теософией, например. Все-таки она ближе к эпохе Водолея.


Теософию продолжает Агни-йога, т.ч. новое учение будет продолжением Агни-йоги.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Все учения Будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего - об одном и том же.

----------

Aion (22.01.2009), Dondhup (23.01.2009), Вантус (22.01.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> А вот бодхисаттвы ничего не боятся и практикуют, чтобы принести счастье ЖС.


Чтобы устранить страдания. Потому что, это действительно страшно. Страх, конечно не животный, а рациональный, из-за которого Будда покинул дворец.

----------


## Ашока

> Нас сейчас не запугать же описаниями адов ипр. Нужно для практики страх как-то усовременнить.


Ой, а меня описание адов запугало. Особенно там, где попадаешь в болото, в котором трупное зловонье и червяки кишмя кишат. И они бедного человека, попавшего туда кушают и копошаться в нем. Фу.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Кстати не могу понять откуда почти у всех людей одна и та же неприязнь (или даже фобия) к кишмя кишащим червякам?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Чтобы устранить страдания. Потому что, это действительно страшно. Страх, конечно не животный, а рациональный, из-за которого Будда покинул дворец.


Он покинул дворец, чтобы найти путь освобождения от страданий для всех, т.е. на первом месте было сострадание, а не страх перед собственными страданиями (если таковой вообще был).

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Страх разный бывает. Можно бояться смерти, неизвестности, можно бояться перерождения в низших сферах. Но лучше всего бояться упустить время и возможность данного, текущего момента.

----------

Aion (22.01.2009), Alexeiy (22.01.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Просто если речь идет о страхе перед низшими мирами, то бодхисаттве странно было бы его испытывать, т.к. он должен культивировать в себе решимость кальпами пребывать в аду ради счастья одного-единственного существа.

----------


## Поляков

> Думаю, когда прийдет Майтрейя, он не начнет "старую валынку", ибо его никто слушать не будет тогда, а даст людям нечто новое.


Новый Ариель "Горный родник 2 в 1" теперь с формулой активного кислорода и ополаскивателем! Отстирывает в ДВА РАЗА лучше!

 :Big Grin:

----------

Tiop (22.01.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Он покинул дворец, чтобы найти путь освобождения от страданий для всех, т.е. на первом месте было сострадание, а не страх перед собственными страданиями (если таковой вообще был).


Я не имел ввиду страх перед собственными страданиями и не страх как эмоция.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Строго говоря, страх - это эмоция (см. психологический словарь).

----------


## Топпер

> А вот бодхисаттвы ничего не боятся и практикуют, чтобы принести счастье ЖС.
> 
> Я лично страхом никогда не мотивировалась и не собираюсь.


я в этом не уверен. Думать, что мы не мотивированны страхом перед страданием, и напротив мотивированны только состраданием, и иметь действительную мотивацию - это очень разные вещи.

----------


## Топпер

> Современное общество может много взять от Тхеравады и Дзэн. Наверное, эти традиции наиболее близки нам, людям 21 века. Если отбросить космологию и славословия. Сосредоточить свое внимание на осознанности и прочих вещах. То есть - психология. Благо, там нет пантеона богов.
> А вот что будет делать Тибет со своими богами - одному ему известно. Не вписываются боги в современную картину мира. При этом современному человеку еще надо доказать, что они - лишь порождение нашего сознания, чтобы он открыл книгу. А если прийдет в дуган на молебен, то только у виска покрутит.
> 
> Короче, надо убрать всё, кроме психологии.


Тогда  и останется только психология. Буддизмом это не будет.
Если убрать космологию, тогда непонятно куда будет перерождаться грешник и праведник.

Если убрать славословия - мы забудем зачем нам Три Драгоценности.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> я в этом не уверен. Думать, что мы не мотивированны страхом перед страданием, и напротив мотивированны только состраданием, и иметь действительную мотивацию - это очень разные вещи.


Да, но надо настраивать себя соответственно. Т.е. одно дело культивировать в себе страх перед страданиями, а другое - бесстрашие и сострадание.

----------


## Bagira

Бестрашие бодхисаттвы отличается от бестрашия человека с обычными способностями, бодхисаттва во всём пологаясь на Три Драгоценности уже развил веру и сострадание и осознанно готов переродится там где нужна его помощь, а человек с обычнами способностями стремиться развить в себе нравственность и опираясь на Три Драгоценности развивает в себе веру и добродетель ,что бы не подвергаться в следующей жизни страданиям, попадания в низшие миры из за кармических причин, для отработки кармы поэтомы здесь страх просто стимул для развития нравственности ....

----------


## лесник

> Вот этот кусочек 
> 
> В "Послании к ученику" сказано:
> 
> "Теснит нетерпимо зловонный навал нечистот, и ты, оставаясь в кромешном и давящем мраке, находишься в чреве, мучительном, словно ады, и должен сносить своим скрюченным тельцем великие муки."


Какой ужас! Действительно больше рождаться не захочется-)

А если серьезно, то меня интересует более практический вопрос: насколько подобное средневековое описание актуально для современного человека?

Во-первых, более-менее образованный человек знает, что описанное не соответствует реальности, и, в сравнении с рождением, ребенок воспринимает пребывание в утробе матери как более чем приятное и положительное.

Во-вторых, даже если бы было так, как описано, кто из нас помнит, что там было в утробе? Это описание остается лишь описанием, нас пугают, а нам не страшно.

----------


## лесник

> По большому счёту - это единственная мотивация, которая заставляет практиковать. Всё остальное - игры разума. Со временем вы это увидите.



Не грустно все время в страхе жить?

Мне вот нравится подход, сформулированный суфийской святой Рабийей:

_О Господи, если я служу Тебе из страха перед адом, то спали меня в нем, а если служу я Тебе в надежде на рай, изгони меня из него. Если же я служу тебе ради тебя самого, то не скрой от меня своей вечной красы_.

----------

Liza Lyolina (22.01.2009), Александр С (22.01.2009), Энн Тэ (23.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не грустно все время в страхе жить?


Нет. я говорю о реальной движущей мотивации. Большинство живут, как раз, не грустно. Но и без реальной мотивации.
Но это отдельная тема. 



> Мне вот нравится подход, сформулированный суфийской святой Рабийей:
> 
> _О Господи, если я служу Тебе из страха перед адом, то спали меня в нем, а если служу я Тебе в надежде на рай, изгони меня из него. Если же я служу тебе ради тебя самого, то не скрой от меня своей вечной красы_.


Понятно. С богами, может быть, и надо так торговаться. А Ниббаны охота именно из-за того, что это состояние свободное от страдани.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но надо настраивать себя соответственно. Т.е. одно дело культивировать в себе страх перед страданиями, а другое - бесстрашие и сострадание.


Большинство зубы без анестезии не готовы лечить. О каком бесстрашии перед адом может идти речь? Это бесстрашие слепца, который идёт по карнизу потому, что не понимает, что рядом пропасть.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2009), Won Soeng (23.01.2009), Ондрий (23.01.2009), Поляков (22.01.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Нет. я говорю о реальной движущей мотивации. Большинство живут, как раз, не грустно. Но и без реальной мотивации.
> Но это отдельная тема. 
> 
> Понятно. С богами, может быть, и надо так торговаться. А Ниббаны охота именно из-за того, что это состояние свободное от страдани.


Там как раз не о торговле, а совсем наоборот. 


Разве страх не подразумевает отсутствие понимания и практику, которая основывается на почти инстинктивном не желании страдать? 

И если бы бодхисаттвы мотивировались страхом, то, боюсь, мы бы их здесь никогда не видели-)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Большинство зубы без анестезии не готовы лечить. О каком бесстрашии перед адом может идти речь? Это бесстрашие слепца, который идёт по карнизу потому, что не понимает, что рядом пропасть.


Бесстрашие не просто так, а ради великой цели. Т.е. просто так лечить зубы без анестезии было бы глупо, но культивировать в себе бесстрашие к боли ради того, чтобы спасти всех живых существ, - это правильно.

----------


## Топпер

Вы так можете?

----------


## Aion

> Боюсь, что это новое будет теософией, например. Все-таки она ближе к эпохе Водолея.


Не будет. http://dharmabooks.net/txt/maitreya.html

----------


## Zom

> И если бы бодхисаттвы мотивировались страхом, то, боюсь, мы бы их здесь никогда не видели-)


Можно пример в студию здешних бодхисаттв -)))?

----------


## Вантус

> Большинство зубы без анестезии не готовы лечить. О каком бесстрашии перед адом может идти речь? Это бесстрашие слепца, который идёт по карнизу потому, что не понимает, что рядом пропасть.


Топпер, во времена СССР мне (и Вам, наверное) лечили и вырывали зубы без анестезии. И ничего.

----------


## Юань Дин

Я вот вчера имел счастье лицезреть картины, изображающие мучения в Авичи. Похлеще вырывания зубов и гнойных червей будет.

----------


## Ашока

> Большинство зубы без анестезии не готовы лечить. О каком бесстрашии перед адом может идти речь? Это бесстрашие слепца, который идёт по карнизу потому, что не понимает, что рядом пропасть.


Вы думаете, если не бояться боли, то в аду не будет больно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Боль там - это реализация негативных эмоций сознания, накопленных здесь, как я поняла.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Вы так можете?


Так - это как? Культивировать бесстрашие и сострадание могу, зубы без анестезии лечить тоже. Кальпу в аду сидеть - этого пока не требуется. В текстах говорится, что некоторые могут испугаться пути Махаяны, узнав, что на нем потребуется отдавать руки, ноги и т.п., но бояться не следует, т.к. даяние начинается с малого, и постепенно привыкаешь ко все большему и большему даянию, и потом уже отдать руку - это все равно отдать овощ. Так что я оптимистично смотрю в будущее, веря в свой потенциал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Топпер, во времена СССР мне (и Вам, наверное) лечили и вырывали зубы без анестезии. И ничего.


А мне во времена СССР нормально зубы лечили, с анестезией и бесплатно, а вот прошлым летом - это ужас был, вспоминать страшно. Описывать не буду, но так больно мне еще никогда не было.

----------


## Вова Л.

Мне слово страх тоже не нравится. Какой-то осадочек неприятный после христианского "страх божий" - никогда не считал его нормальной мотивацией. Со ощущенем страха у меня всегда какая-то паника и беспомощность связана. Нежелание попасть в низшие миры, желание избавиться от страданий - это как-то по-другому звучит. Хотя, конечно, порой мы даже, вроде, всем известные слова немного по-разному понимаем. Возможно, для кого-то слово страх не несет такого оттенка, как для меня.

----------

Энн Тэ (23.07.2012)

----------


## Александр С

Иногда страх и надежду соотносят с гневом и привязанностью. Если на начальном этапе надежда или страх кого-то подтолкнет к более усердному выполнению практики, то это, наверное, не худший вариант. Потому что иногда на их месте находятся тупость и цинизм и тут уже мало что поможет. Но в любом случае, на определенном этапе от них необходимо будет избавиться.

----------


## Топпер

> Так - это как? Культивировать бесстрашие и сострадание могу, зубы без анестезии лечить тоже. Кальпу в аду сидеть - этого пока не требуется. В текстах говорится, что некоторые могут испугаться пути Махаяны, узнав, что на нем потребуется отдавать руки, ноги и т.п., но бояться не следует, т.к. даяние начинается с малого, и постепенно привыкаешь ко все большему и большему даянию, и потом уже отдать руку - это все равно отдать овощ. Так что я оптимистично смотрю в будущее, веря в свой потенциал.


я имею в виду, что вы сейчас уже готовы отдать? Иметь намерение на будущее - это хорошо. Но когда, при этом, в этой жизни ничего реального не происходит, то не иллюзия ли всё остальное?




> Мне слово страх тоже не нравится. Какой-то осадочек неприятный после христианского "страх божий" - никогда не считал его нормальной мотивацией. Со ощущенем страха у меня всегда какая-то паника и беспомощность связана. Нежелание попасть в низшие миры, желание избавиться от страданий - это как-то по-другому звучит. Хотя, конечно, порой мы даже, вроде, всем известные слова немного по-разному понимаем. Возможно, для кого-то слово страх не несет такого оттенка, как для меня.


Вы, видимо, не совсем понимаете термин "страх божий".




> Вы думаете, если не бояться боли, то в аду не будет больно?  
> Боль там - это реализация негативных эмоций сознания, накопленных здесь, как я поняла.


я особо ничего не думаю. я в реальном мире живу и реальных буддистов вижу.

Насчёт боли в аду - вы не совсем верно понимаете.




> Топпер, во времена СССР мне (и Вам, наверное) лечили и вырывали зубы без анестезии. И ничего.


И?

----------

Ондрий (23.01.2009), Поляков (23.01.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> А вообще насколько страх (отвращение) может быть эффективен как средство мотивации для практики? Постоянно испытывать страх, это же плохо.


 ну вы же не испытываете настоящий страх. То, что вы испытываете (вернее создаете) - это принцип кнута и пряника. Концентрироваться на положительном как на цели, а когда одолевает лень - подстегиваете себя негативом, вспоминая, что будет, если расслабиться. Важно наблюдать за собой, отмечать состояния и корректировать позитивом или негативом по обстоятельствам. Это же не рецепт, в котором все четко описано. Здесь нет общих стандартов. Каждый организм и каждое сознание очень индивидуально.

----------


## Ондрий

Что еще тут кому-то не нравится?  :Smilie: 
Как Будда учит, так и придется учится...  на другой метод кармы не хватило:


..............

Затем Вималакирти спросил гостивших Бодхисаттв: "Как Татхагата вашей земли проповедует Дхарму?"

      Они отвечали: "Татхагата нашей земли проповедует, не используя слов и речи, но чтобы побудить дэвов соблюдать заповеди, он пользуется различными ароматами. Они сидят под благоухающими деревьями и воспринимают прекрасный запах деревьев, реализуя таким образом самадхи, полученное из накопления всех заслуг. Когда они реализуют это самадхи, они достигают всех заслуг."

      Далее эти Бодхисаттвы спросили Вималакирти: "Как Благороднейший Мира Шакьямуни Будда, проповедует Дхарму?"

      Вималакирти отвечал: "Живые существа *этого мира* *тупы и их трудно обратить*; поэтому чтобы обучить их, Будда использует сильную речь. Он рассказывает об адах, животных и голодных духах в местах их страдания; о местах перерождения глупых людей как о возмездии за порочные дела, слова и мысли, т.е. за убийство, воровство, похоть, ложь, двуличный язык, грубые высказывания, аффективную речь, алчность, гнев, извращённые взгляды; за скаредность, нарушение предписаний, раздражение, нерадивость, ошибочные мысли, тупость; о принятии, соблюдении и нарушении запретов; о вещах, которые следует делать и которые делать не следует; о помехах и не-помехах; о том, что греховно и что нет; о чистоте и скверне; о мирском и божественном состояниях; о мирском и над-мирском; о действии и не-действии; и о самсаре и нирване. Поскольку умы тех, кого трудно обратить, подобны обезьянам, для испытания их изобретены различные методы проповедования, так что их можно обучить во всей полноте. Подобно слонам и лошадям, которых нельзя выдрессировать без побоев, т.е. пока они не почувствуют боль и не станут легко управляемыми, упрямцев и неподатливых этого мира можно дисциплинировать лишь с помощью горьких и резких слов."

(C) ВИМАЛАКИРТИ НИРДЕША СУТРА
............

А ведь могли бы сидеть под деревом и нюхать .... еслиб не делали выше-перечисленное  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Александр С (23.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.01.2009), Юань Дин (23.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Почитал я эту тему и опечалился. Кали юга на дворе.
На фоне комментариев в  духе нью-эйд только дост. Топпер, PampKin Head и shubhar 
выглядят адекватно. Надо же "эпоха водолея", теософия, агни-йога ощущение что попал на очередной "эзотерический" форум".

Не зная элементарны основ Дхармы критиковать и отвергать том, что писал Великий Лабсанг Драгпа, нирманакая Будды Манджушри !

----------

Bagira (23.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Кали юга на дворе.


Воистину...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6peMh8m5lxQ

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> я имею в виду, что вы сейчас уже готовы отдать? Иметь намерение на будущее - это хорошо. Но когда, при этом, в этой жизни ничего реального не происходит, то не иллюзия ли всё остальное?


Что именно отдать? Я еще раз говорю: надо начинать с малого. Сейчас есть небольшая доля сострадания и бесстрашия/решимости что-то отдать, чем-то пожертвовать, и пока что стараешься мотивироваться ими и развивать их. Если прилагать усилия, они развиваются, т.ч. нельзя сказать, что ничего не происходит.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Почитал я эту тему и опечалился. Кали юга на дворе.
> На фоне комментариев в  духе нью-эйд только дост. Топпер, PampKin Head и shubhar 
> выглядят адекватно. Надо же "эпоха водолея", теософия, агни-йога ощущение что попал на очередной "эзотерический" форум".
> 
> Не зная элементарны основ Дхармы критиковать и отвергать том, что писал Великий Лабсанг Драгпа, нирманакая Будды Манджушри !


Ну да, наденем шоры и будем читать только Ламрим, боясь даже усомниться в адекватности некоторых рассуждений и описаний настоящему времени.

----------


## Dondhup

> Топпер, во времена СССР мне (и Вам, наверное) лечили и вырывали зубы без анестезии. И ничего.


Вырывать коренные зубы без анестезии?
Мало не покажется даже с плохой анестезией.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, наденем шоры и будем читать только Ламрим, боясь даже усомниться в адекватности некоторых рассуждений и описаний настоящему времени.


Шоры здесь надеть несколько проблематично т.к. описания адов - это не личная фантазия ламы Цзонкапы. Эти описания даны самим Буддой и присутствуют уже в Палийском Каноне.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

Я тут подумала насчет страха. Наверно, для зашоренного сознания страх, действительно единственный способ вырваться из стериотипного круга реакций. Страх заставляет остановится и задуматься.

----------


## лесник

> Шоры здесь надеть несколько проблематично т.к. описания адов - это не личная фантазия ламы Цзонкапы. Эти описания даны самим Буддой и присутствуют уже в Палийском Каноне.


Т.е. Вы думаете, что все так на самом деле? Что после смерти человек будет барахтаться в болоте с червяками и пр.?

----------

Liza Lyolina (23.01.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

В русском языке для выражения чувства беззащитности, беспомощности есть несколько разных слов. Страх, боязнь, ужас, опасение.
Само по себе слово страх имеет древнейшую этимологию (как, например, хлеб), которую можно некоторым образом вскрыть рассматривая достаточно современное слово "страшусь", а так же слово "трус", "трусить", "труситься" (так же в варианте белорусского языка трус - заяц, трусить - трясти)
Страшиться - значить быть с тем, что трясет, потрясает, потряхивает. 
Это выражение вполне определенного ощущения, чувства, в значительной степени рождаемого сдерживанием, подавлением действия (т.е. бездействием через силу)
К чему все это?

К тому, что страх - это слово определяющее не просто боязнь, а определенное воздержание от чего-то вследствие осознания некоторой внешней воли, некоторого независимого хода событий, то есть чувство более животное, чем разумное.

А вот боязнь (боюсь, бо - юсь) и опасение (от опасности) - это формы более современные и в то же время более социальные.

В этом смысле слова "страх божий" в значительной степени - тавтология. Опять же, от древнейшей этимологии "боже" - "бо же": "поскольку, вот" или "поскольку, факт".

Современным филологам подобные "этимологии" как кость в горле. Ибо, сумняше  :Wink:

----------


## Odvulpa

Хотелось бы добавить немножко в поддержку Буддийской космологии. Если почитать современные космологические научные теории то оказывается не так уж и не правы древние мастера по поводу горы Меру. Современное представление вселенной очень кстати ее напоминает. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## лесник

> Хотелось бы добавить немножко в поддержку Буддийской космологии. Если почитать современные космологические научные теории то оказывается не так уж и не правы древние мастера по поводу горы Меру. Современное представление вселенной очень кстати ее напоминает.


Скажите, пожалуйста, какие именно научные теории Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Odvulpa

Например "Многоликая вселенная" Андрей Дмитриевич Линде да и теория суперструн вторит о том же

----------


## Odvulpa

Просто если внимательно посмотреть на графические изображения моделей вселенной то я думаю Вы можете увидеть эту самую гору Меру. Ведь мы же не знаем что могут видеть реализованные мастера и как они видят и как они должны нам рассказать чтобы и мы поимели хоть маленькое представление о реальностях этого мира. Но это мое личное мнение. Просто я хочу сказать что не надо думать что мы сейчас такие продвинутые а древние по сравнению с нами... Кстати меня поражает например то что древние индусы давно говорят о расширяющейся вселенной а мы только сейчас "узнали" об этом.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2009), Тарас (24.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Подогнать можно что угодно к чему угодно. В древности мы имели лишь разговоры, а теперь - модель, на основе которой можно делать предсказания.

----------


## Вова Л.

> К тому, что страх - это слово определяющее не просто боязнь, а определенное воздержание от чего-то вследствие осознания некоторой внешней воли, некоторого независимого хода событий, то есть чувство более животное, чем разумное.
> 
> А вот боязнь (боюсь, бо - юсь) и опасение (от опасности) - это формы более современные и в то же время более социальные.


Согласен. У меня слово "страх" как раз и асоциируется с чем-то животным, "боязнь" (перед неблагой участью) - звучит, имхо, гораздо лучше.

----------


## Вантус

> Почитал я эту тему и опечалился. Кали юга на дворе.
> На фоне комментариев в  духе нью-эйд только дост. Топпер, PampKin Head и shubhar 
> выглядят адекватно. Надо же "эпоха водолея", теософия, агни-йога ощущение что попал на очередной "эзотерический" форум".
> 
> Не зная элементарны основ Дхармы критиковать и отвергать том, что писал Великий Лабсанг Драгпа, нирманакая Будды Манджушри !


Так писал-то он нечто, не соответствующее фактам. Другой вопрос, из каких соображений.




> Вырывать коренные зубы без анестезии?
> Мало не покажется даже с плохой анестезией.


Мало и не казалось. Анестезия же тогда, если и была, то весьма хреновая.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, вот еще есть тема о кристаллической форме вселенной  :Smilie:  
Можно почитать о пространстве Минковского. 
Еще можно посмотреть на то, как выглядит наша галактика "млечный путь". 
Однако, когда речь идет о живых существах, планеты, галаткики, вселенные и прочие пространства, наблюдаемые глазом, ухом, носом, языком и телом - ни при чем.
Ум и есть гора меру, желания и есть живые существа.

----------

Александр С (23.01.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Страх -- одно из проявлений  омрачений, а бесcтрашие  доходящее до  фанатизма приведёт к переоценке имеющихся способностей, у бодхисаттвы бестрашие -- проявление состояния ума и безгранично развитые четыре безмерных ко всем живым существам....

----------


## Dondhup

> Шоры здесь надеть несколько проблематично т.к. описания адов - это не личная фантазия ламы Цзонкапы. Эти описания даны самим Буддой и присутствуют уже в Палийском Каноне.



Хочу добавить, что ученики Будды достигнув уровня архатва видели и путешествовали по общим и иллюзорным адам.

Так же как достигнувшие высокой степени реализации йогины перерождаясь проходят весь процесс с полным осознанием, в том числе и в утробе матери.
Поэтому описание страданий в утробе - не фантазия и не запугивание.

В детстве даже грубая одежда причиняет страдание ребенку что говорить о младенце в утробе...

То, что в жизни много страдания можно осознать на собственном опыте.

----------

Odvulpa (23.01.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (23.01.2009), Тарас (24.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Т.е. Вы думаете, что все так на самом деле? Что после смерти человек будет барахтаться в болоте с червяками и пр.?


Он не будет иметь человеческого тела.
Вариантов масса.

Так же как один Лама говорил, что в наше время в верхнем горячем аду наверняка есть ядерное оружие.

И химическое и бактериологическое.

Так что выбор большой - можно страдать от червей можно умирать от СПИДА или Эбола.

----------


## Dondhup

> Подогнать можно что угодно к чему угодно. В древности мы имели лишь разговоры, а теперь - модель, на основе которой можно делать предсказания.



Ага махасиддхи наверно только и делали что разговаривали ....

----------


## Вантус

Махасиддхи - махасиддхами, а широкие массы трудящихся - широкими массами.

----------


## лесник

> Он не будет иметь человеческого тела.
> Вариантов масса.
> 
> Так же как один Лама говорил, что в наше время в верхнем горячем аду наверняка есть ядерное оружие.
> 
> И химическое и бактериологическое.
> 
> Так что выбор большой - можно страдать от червей можно умирать от СПИДА или Эбола.


А в раю, видимо, компьютер, MTV, телевизор, футбол и джакузи-)

----------


## Dondhup

Расскажите чем жизнь широких масс с точки зрения Освобождения стала лучше чем при Будде?

----------


## Dondhup

> А в раю, видимо, компьютер, MTV, телевизор, футбол и джакузи-)


Для кого это рай то возможно.
Чувственные наслаждения в раю сферы желаний.

Мы закрыли глаза, чтоб не знать, как нам плохо, 
И с тех пор все равно - где здесь ночи, где дни;
Антикварным костром догорает эпоха, 
А в парикмахерских - вальс, и девушки танцуют одни.

На роскошных столах все накрыто для пира,
Только нету гостей, зови, не зови
Можно бить, хоть разбей, в бубен верхнего мира,
Только летчики спят, а девушки танцуют одни. 

Все иконы в шитье, так что ликам нет места,
А святую святых завалили в пыли; 
В алтаре, как свеча, бодро гаснет невеста, 
Но меняется тренд, и девушки танцуют одни.

От пещер Катманду до мостов Сан-Франциско 
Розовеет восток и мерцают в тени
Эти двери в Эдем, что всегда слишком близко,
Только нам было лень, и девушки танцуют одни. 

Научи меня петь вопреки всей надежде, 
Оторваться - и прочь, сквозь завесы земли;
Ярче тысячи солнц пусть горит все, что прежде.
Занимается день и девушки танцуют одни.
Новый день. Девушки танцуют одни.

----------


## Топпер

> Я тут подумала насчет страха. Наверно, для зашоренного сознания страх, действительно единственный способ вырваться из стериотипного круга реакций. Страх заставляет остановится и задуматься.


Есть ещё один нюанс: страх не только заставляет задуматься, но и подстёгивает практику тогда, когда она начинает стопориться у "незашоренного практика". Т.е. страх, порой, действует отрезвляюще, подобно ватке с нашатырём поднесённой под нос.
Как раз в этом ценность возможности убояться страданий в аду :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. Вы думаете, что все так на самом деле? Что после смерти человек будет барахтаться в болоте с червяками и пр.?


Хооший вопрос.
Не знаю так ли на самом деле.
Возможно, Будда оценивая уровень восприятия слушателей, оперировал именно такими образами. Возможно, что его поняли так (и соответственно, как поняли, так и донесли до потомков, зафиксировав в Каноне). А, возможно, что всё именно так (или почти так) и выглядит. В пользу последней версии говорит то, что видения ада были у многих монахов после Будды. А так же у некоторых практиков других религий. И практически везде присутствовали именно сильный жар и расчленение тел.

Но как бы там ни было, фактом остаётся то, что подобные описания присутствуют и не в нашем праве удалять их из Канонов.

Говоря о той же буддийской космологии, думаю, что надо оставлять место  вариату того, что мы чего-то недопоняли.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2009), Odvulpa (23.01.2009), Александр С (23.01.2009), лесник (23.01.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Возможно, Будда оценивая уровень восприятия слушателей, оперировал именно такими образами. Возможно, что его поняли так (и соответственно, как поняли, так и донесли до потомков, зафиксировав в Каноне). А, возможно, что всё именно так (или почти так) и выглядит. В пользу последней версии говорит то, что видения ада были у многих монахов после Будды. А так же у некоторых практиков других религий. И практически везде присутствовали именно сильный жар и расчленение тел.


Если даже это и метафорическое описание, лучше от этого не будет. Оно затем и приводится, чтобы мы могли на знакомых примерах все живо себе представить.

Если пофантазировать, то может так быть, что визионерский опыт передает таким образом состояние обитателей ада в знакомых наблюдателю образах. А для самих обитателей все другое, как иногда христиане говорят "ад - это не место, а состояние души". Но если это состояние сравнивают с такими страшными вещами, то глупо надеяться, что, раз это метафора, то все не так примитивно, не так буквально и не так страшно. Получается cамоубаюкивание.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (23.01.2009), Odvulpa (23.01.2009), Zom (23.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Как всегда, развели какой-то дикий оффтопик и совершенно забыли о первоначальной теме обсуждения...

Страх, ады... Речь шла о конкретном вопросе: несовпадение ламрима с современными научными данными о внутриутробном развитии. Возможные причины такого несовпадения: 1) примитивность донаучного мышления автора ламрима; 2) страшилки как иносказание или искусное средство для определённого типа людей. Всё!

Мой ответ: смесь пунктов 1 и 2, с преобладанием последнего.

----------


## лесник

> 2) страшилки как иносказание или искусное средство для определённого типа людей. Всё!


А тем, кому не страшно, как быть?

----------


## Zom

> Как всегда, развели какой-то дикий оффтопик и совершенно забыли о первоначальной теме обсуждения...
> 
> Страх, ады... Речь шла о конкретном вопросе: несовпадение ламрима с современными научными данными о внутриутробном развитии. Возможные причины такого несовпадения: 1) примитивность донаучного мышления автора ламрима; 2) страшилки как иносказание или искусное средство для определённого типа людей. Всё!
> 
> Мой ответ: смесь пунктов 1 и 2, с преобладанием последнего.


Кстати в одной из книг Далай-Лама писал, что "буддизм - это открытая система" (в смысле недогматическая), и если докажут нечто такое, что идёт вразрез с буддийскими текстами, то буддисты не должны против этого протестовать. Это он говорил как раз о "горе Меру" и прочих "неувязках". 

А вообще советую поменьше внимания уделять горам Меру, и побольше смотреть на то - ведёт ли практика к уменьшению омрачений ума, или же нет, а может даже и напротив - усиливает их. Только это важно.

Очень интересную статью о тайском буддизме (на англ.) мне прислал недавно Саша Демченко. Там вкратце упоминалось о том, что известнейший признанный мастер медитации Тайланда - Аджан Ман - который фактически 80% всей своей жизни провёл в затворничесте, скитании и медитации, упомянул, что в текстах Палийского Канона - древнейшего источника буддийских текстов - действительно содержится подлинная Дхамма, но есть и искажённая. Сказал он это на основании своего колоссального опыта практики - а практиковал он практически все методики, изложенные в Каноне. Посему ещё раз - практикуем и смотрим результаты - пусть даже незначительные, а всё остальное только увеличит помеху под названием "Сомнения".

----------

Александр С (23.01.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (23.01.2009), Юань Дин (23.01.2009)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Речь шла о конкретном вопросе: несовпадение ламрима с современными научными данными о внутриутробном развитии. Возможные причины такого несовпадения: 1) примитивность донаучного мышления автора ламрима; 2) страшилки как иносказание или искусное средство для определённого типа людей. Всё!
> 
> Мой ответ: смесь пунктов 1 и 2, с преобладанием последнего.


IMHO, конечно. 
по п.1 Примитивность донаучного мышления, не автора Ламрима,  а аудитории к которой этот текст обращен. Автор Ламрима - высокореализованный мастер, обладающий вИдением многих вещей. Но не было смысла объяснять тонкости эмбриологии людям которые  не смогли бы это понять. Объяснение велось на доступном уровне для понимания людей той эпохи. К тому же задачи ставились совсем другие (Ламрим не создавался как пособие по эмбриологии  :Wink: ). Так что все это относится к искусным средствам.
п.2 совершенно согласна

----------

Гьямцо (23.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Однако, когда речь идет о живых существах, планеты, галаткики, вселенные и прочие пространства, наблюдаемые глазом, ухом, носом, языком и телом - ни при чем.


Без планет, звёзд, галактик нет никаких живых существ. Так устроен мир: всё во Вселенной взаимосвязано и далеко не случайно. К примеру, вещество, из которого состоят наши тела уже дважды проходило через плавильные печи звёзд...

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> К примеру, вещество, из которого состоят наши тела уже дважды проходило через плавильные печи звёзд...


Именно дважды?  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Именно дважды?


Минимум дважды.  :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

> Как всегда, развели какой-то дикий оффтопик и совершенно забыли о первоначальной теме обсуждения...
> 
> Страх, ады... Речь шла о конкретном вопросе: несовпадение ламрима с современными научными данными о внутриутробном развитии. Возможные причины такого несовпадения: 1) примитивность донаучного мышления автора ламрима; 2) страшилки как иносказание или искусное средство для определённого типа людей. Всё!
> 
> Мой ответ: смесь пунктов 1 и 2, с преобладанием последнего.


Ошибочные научные данные.
Где "ученые" и где Будда Цонкапа?

----------


## Dondhup

> IMHO, конечно. 
> по п.1 Примитивность донаучного мышления, не автора Ламрима,  а аудитории к которой этот текст обращен. Автор Ламрима - высокореализованный мастер, обладающий вИдением многих вещей. Но не было смысла объяснять тонкости эмбриологии людям которые  не смогли бы это понять. Объяснение велось на доступном уровне для понимания людей той эпохи. К тому же задачи ставились совсем другие (Ламрим не создавался как пособие по эмбриологии ). Так что все это относится к искусным средствам.
> п.2 совершенно согласна


Конечно, как например можно описать микроорганизмы людям которые не знают что это такое, только назвав их маленькими червячками.

Что касается горы Меру то в тантре Калачакры не говоря уже о Праджняпармите и Абхидхарме совсем другая картина мира, а если люди привыкли считать мир плоским с горой в центре, то нет смысла сразу объяснять им что это не так, тем более что есть разные планы восприятия.

Например в начале сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты говорится о том что Будды и община монахов пребывали на горе Грифов, но Его Святейшество Далая Лама писал, что на горе Грифов может уместиться всего несколько человек.

На обычном плане восприятия.

Нг есть другие планы, тогда на кончике иглы может уместиться целый мир.
При этом игла не станет больше а мир не станет меньше.

----------


## Aion

А по-моему, противоречия мнимые: Ламрим, как и любой священный текст, написан на донаучном языке, поэтому актуальна проблема перевода его символического содержания в новые формы (пустоты)...  :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

> Минимум дважды.


Согласно Абхидхамре миры возникают в силу кармы живых существ, которые будут их населять. Поэтому "вещество" из которого состоят наши тела вообще существует только в силу нашей кармы. А истинно оно вообще не существует.

----------


## Dondhup

> А по-моему, противоречия мнимые: Ламрим, как и любой священный текст, написан на донаучном языке, поэтому актуальна проблема перевода его символического содержания в новые формы (пустоты)...


"Научного" языка в абсолюте не существует, поскольку наука все время меняет представления о том или ином объекте по мере развития.

Практика Слова и комментариев ведет к постижению реальности какой она существует на самом деле, современная наука не ведет.

Разговор с учеными не более чем упая.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Без планет, звёзд, галактик нет никаких живых существ. Так устроен мир: всё во Вселенной взаимосвязано и далеко не случайно. К примеру, вещество, из которого состоят наши тела уже дважды проходило через плавильные печи звёзд...


Именно, что взаимосвязанно. Без живых существ нет планет, звёзд, галактик... Просто некому различать одно от другого.

А наши тела - не то же самое, что живые существа.

----------

Александр С (23.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> А истинно оно вообще не существует.


Существование чревато сущностью, несуществование чревато отсутствием. Почувствовать разницу - значит ничего не почувствовать. Что касается горы Меру, мы живём у её подножия, а вершина её в 29 градусе созвездия Девы. Время обращения нашей Галактики вокруг Меру на порядок превышает время существования наблюдаемой Вселенной. Древние не врут, врёт наше эго, когда извечный чистый свет нестерпимо режет несуществующие глаза...

----------


## лесник

> Разговор с учеными не более чем упая.


Не думаю. Не случайно ЕСДЛ поддерживает контакты с учеными и проведение научных исследований. И он же неоднократно подчеркивал, что если наука опровергнет то, что написано в буддийских текстах, то он будет на стороне науки. По-моему, это здравый и современный подход, достойный уважения.

----------


## Aion

> Именно, что взаимосвязанно. Без живых существ нет планет, звёзд, галактик... Просто некому различать одно от другого..


Согласен.



> А наши тела - не то же самое, что живые существа.


Русское слово "тело" непосредственно связано с греческим словом "telos", то есть предел. Наши тела в пределе - свабхавикакайя...

----------


## Юань Дин

> Ошибочные научные данные.
> Где "ученые" и где Будда Цонкапа?


Дык эта. Ученые - вот они: в нашем 21 веке. Есть адреса, телефоны.
А Будда Цонкапа уже того. Ушел от нас.

----------


## Топпер

> "Научного" языка в абсолюте не существует, поскольку наука все время меняет представления о том или ином объекте по мере развития.
> 
> Практика Слова и комментариев ведет к постижению реальности какой она существует на самом деле, современная наука не ведет.
> 
> Разговор с учеными не более чем упая.


Особенно если учесть, что с т.з. буддизма правильное описание реальности возможно только в терминах дхамм, а не объектно - субъектных взаимоотношений.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не думаю. Не случайно ЕСДЛ поддерживает контакты с учеными и проведение научных исследований. И он же неоднократно подчеркивал, что если наука опровергнет то, что написано в буддийских текстах, то он будет на стороне науки. По-моему, это здравый и современный подход, достойный уважения.


В этом случае он высказывает частное богословское мнение или же говорит  ex katedra (сиречь говорит как Будда)?

----------


## Dondhup

В силу безграничного сострадания Его Святейшество разговаривает с разными живыми существами и естественно использует искусные средства.

----------


## Dondhup

> Дык эта. Ученые - вот они: в нашем 21 веке. Есть адреса, телефоны.
> А Будда Цонкапа уже того. Ушел от нас.


Будда Цонкапа в чистой земле Тушита, а большинство из ныне живущих людей родятся в нижних мирах. 
А адреса, телефоны никак не помогут этого избежать.

Будда Цонкапа показывал вне мирские сиддхи представ как Будда Манджушни, излучающий нестерпимый свет.

Какие сиддхи можно обрести благодаря современной науке?

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (24.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Не случайно ЕСДЛ поддерживает контакты с учеными и проведение научных исследований. И он же неоднократно подчеркивал, что если наука опровергнет то, что написано в буддийских текстах, то он будет на стороне науки. По-моему, это здравый и современный подход, достойный уважения.


Он кстати и про карму так говорил, если мол докажут научно несуществование её, то мы от этой идеи должны отказаться. Но это всё видимо неисповедимые пути буддийской упайи.

----------


## Ашока

Мне вот что интересно. Ад, рай. 
Про ад. Написано, что есть общий ад, где разные люди видят однотипные образы и переживают определенные эмоции: жуткий страх, жуткая боль, жуткое отвращение. И индивидуальные ады, для каждого конкретного человека. 
Общий ад, это что? Это типа как отдельный мир, к которому подключается сознание грешника, как сознание человека подключается к земному, нашему миру при рождении. Или это от начала до конца иллюзия каждого отдельного сознания, но в силу одностипности генерации определннных эмоций (страх, боль, отвращение) кажется, что у всех грешников одинаковый ад? По поводу индивидуального ада, то мне кажется, что это скорее всего стопроцентная иллюзия. 
И еще. Если общий ад - это все таки отдельный мир, какую роль в нем играют существа, которые, как описано в Ламриме, совершают пытки над людьми. Они - реальные существа? Если да, то в каких они отношениях с кармой (в том смысле, что они же причиняют страдания, значит это ухудшает их карму) И эти существа, они типа бесов и демонов в христианском аду, получается?

----------


## Ашока

> Ошибочные научные данные.
> Где "ученые" и где Будда Цонкапа?


А где Будда Цонкапа?

----------


## Ашока

> Согласно Абхидхамре миры возникают в силу кармы живых существ, которые будут их населять. Поэтому "вещество" из которого состоят наши тела вообще существует только в силу нашей кармы. А истинно оно вообще не существует.


Хм. Значит ад - коллективная иллюзия.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aion

> А где Будда Цонкапа?


 तुषित

----------


## Ашока

> Согласно Абхидхамре миры возникают в силу кармы живых существ, которые будут их населять. Поэтому "вещество" из которого состоят наши тела вообще существует только в силу нашей кармы. А истинно оно вообще не существует.


А вообще не понятно. Мир, среда обитания существ - это иллюзия, создаваемая сознанием. А сами существа, это иллюзия? Человек для человека -это иллюзия? Сознание иллюзия для другого сознания?

----------


## лесник

> В этом случае он высказывает частное богословское мнение или же говорит  ex katedra (сиречь говорит как Будда)?


Я полагаю, что в данном случае он говорит как Далай-лама-)

----------


## Dondhup

> А где Будда Цонкапа?


В Чистой Земле Тушита.
Когда прилет время он проявит нирманкаю в нашем мире как 11 или 13 Будда ( не помню точно).

----------


## Dondhup

> А вообще не понятно. Мир, среда обитания существ - это иллюзия, создаваемая сознанием. А сами существа, это иллюзия? Человек для человека -это иллюзия? Сознание иллюзия для другого сознания?


Вы постепенно разберетесь и с Абхидхармой и с Праджняпарамитой если найдете Учителя, будете слушать Дхарму, запоминать анализировать.
Мир подобен иллюзии а не иллюзия.

Как веревка которую в темноте принимают за змею. Это не змея, но и не иллюзия.

----------


## ullu

> Вы постепенно разберетесь и с Абхидхармой и с Пралджныпарамитой если найдете Учителя, будете слушать Дхарму, запоминать анализировать.
> Мир подобен иллюзии а не иллюзия.
> 
> Как веревка которую в темноте принимают за змею. Это не змея, но и не иллюзия.


Вообще , если честно, это не по русски так говорить - мир подобен иллюзии. Получается ерунда какая-то.
"Мир подобен искаженному восприятию действительности , основанному на обмане чувств".
Бред какой-то получается. Мир ( предмет ) не может быть подобен восприятию ( действию ). 

В том, что мир это иллюзия тоже нет смысла.
"Мир это ошибочное восприятие действительности." Тоже бред. 
Мир не может быть восприятием. Мир это предмет, восприятие это действие.
Поэтому говорить надо не о мире, а о способе его восприятия. 

Не мир иллюзия ( или подобен иллюзии ) , а реальность существования мира это иллюзия.
Восприятие мира, как существующего реально,  это ошибочное восприятие действительности, основанное на обмане чувств.

Точно так же как восприятие веревки как змеи, - это иллюзия.
То есть искаженное восприятие действительности, основанное на обмане чувств.

Но тут речи о подобии иллюзии не идет. Потому что тут просто говорится о том, что когда мы принимаем веревку за змею это ошибочное восприятие, а не подобно ошибочному восприятию.
Если мы говорим "подобно", то тогда мы должны обозначить это восприятие как какое-то...не ошибочное, а "протоошибочное" ( подобное ошибочному ).
Но у нас существует две категории восприятия - достоверное и ошибочное. А протоошибочного не существует, если только мы его не выдумаем.
Достоверное восприятие не может быть подобно ошибочному. А ошибочное , подобное ошибочному это бред.

----------


## Ондрий

Уллу, слово "мираж" вам знакомо? Или хотя бы "глюк"  :Smilie: 

оффтопик плавно переходит в лингво-троллинг )

----------


## Вантус

> Ошибочные научные данные.
> Где "ученые" и где Будда Цонкапа?


Знаете, Dondhup, я - ученый, и свой диплом кандидата не на помойке нашел. Методы, которыми мы, ученые, пользуемся - это верное познание, ибо мы пользуемся логикой и *фактами*. Где блевотина идет через пуповину? Где всякий гной и выделения мозжечка? Предъявите или идите вместе со всеми буддами куда подальше.

----------

лесник (24.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Знаете мне за Вас стыдно. У вас указана традиция Гелуг, писать такое про Будд и Ламу Цонкапу....

Представляю реакцию Учителей из Дрепунга.

----------


## Вантус

Или Вы хотите сказать, что можно произвольно подтасовывать исходные данные и в одних случаях исходить из верного познания, а в других - из ламримовских басен, извините уж за резкость? Т.е. когда мы доказываем несамосущность индивида, мы пользуемся верным познанием, а когда рассматриваем эмбриологию - баснями? Почему тогда на все доводы Нагарджуны, скажем, не отвечать, что к тому или иному объекту неприемлем логический вывод или что этот объект не таков, как воспринимается 5 органами чувств, а другой? Так мы можем доказать все что угодно. У меня оба родителя - врачи с 30-летним стажем. Они Ламрим в этом моменте прокомментировали так - представления малограмотных туземцев.

----------

Liza Lyolina (24.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Я считаю себя подлинным последователем Джово Атиши, Чже Цонкапы и других пандитов, ибо следую их заветам, а не поклоняюсь фетишам. Если Учителям из Дрепунга все путем объяснить, они со мной согласятся, ибо являются йогинами, а не фетишистами.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, слово "мираж" вам знакомо? Или хотя бы "глюк" 
> 
> оффтопик плавно переходит в лингво-троллинг )


Слово то знакомо, но что же оно означает? Не подскажете?

----------


## Ондрий

> Слово то знакомо, но что же оно означает? Не подскажете?


пожалуйста: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мираж

----------


## Dondhup

Ваши слова ваша карма. Я никогда не слышал чтобы о Ламриме тибетские или бурятские Ламы говорили в таком тоне и такими словами. 
Если представления современных врачей не соответствую тому что сказано в Слове Будды я скорее поверю слову чем врачам. Не говоря уже о том что слепая вера в науку приводит к таким дурным словам.

Никто из врачей не помнит себя в утробе, монахи и налджорпы не только проходят смерть, бардо и рождение в полном осознании но и могут непосредственно воспринимать состояние ума человека находящегося в утробе, так даже как состояние ума живого существа, находящегося в аду или раю.

Врачи Западной медицины как правило - материалисты, ограниченные своим представлениями о реальности, физики к примеру более гибкие.

Кто их врачей поверит что заразные болезни - дыхание демонов и читая мантры можно остановить эпидемию, или что налджорпа плюнув или подув на рану может ее залечить?

Никто предоставлять современной науке факты не будет, зачем собственно?

Если налджорпа к примеру умеет летать то он не придет во Французскую академию наук и не станет левитировать на глазах изумленной публики.

То что Вы подлинный последователь дост.Атиши и дост.Цонкапы и Большой Ученый все уже поняли.  :Smilie: 

Мой первый Учитель геше-лхарамба из Дрепунг Гоман дацана как то сказал 
"Спасет или ум знатока или вера дурака."

Мне всегда нравился Иванушка дурачок, русский налджорпа  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Меня лично Чже Цонкапа научил (Ламрим, т.1), что в число качеств ученика входит рассудительность, т.е. умение пропускать несущественное и усваивать важное. Вы же, Dondhup, по сути проповедуете ложное воззрение, препятствующее анализу дхарм и возникновению чистой мудрости в результате. Вы говорите - вот A, оно противоречит опыту и логике, но тот-то и то-то сказал, что A верно, поэтому можно отбросить опыт и логику (а не мнение того-то и того-то). Как можно беспристрастно (опять же, Чже Цонкапа этому там же учил) тогда что-либо анализировать?
Во времена Чже Цонкапы высказанное в Ламриме мнение соответствовало тогдашнему уровню науки и не было никакого позора для Чже Цонкапы его высказывать. Но теперь преподносить это как научное мнение и прикрываться авторитетом Чже Цонкапы - позорно для утверждающего так и бросает тень на Чже Цонкапу, будто бы он призывал так делать. Подлиный ученый, и Чже Цонкапа, думаю, также, всегда откажется от устаревшей теории, хоть он и сам бы ее разработал, ибо для него важнее истина, тот самый меч Манджушри, а не свой авторитет. Более того, тот ученый, который цепляется за старье, быстро этот авторитет теряет и выставляет себя на посмешище.
А мирские сиддхи (то бишь умения) современных ученых тысячекратно превосходят мирские сиддхи любых махасиддх.

----------

Asanga (24.01.2009), PampKin Head (24.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Ваши слова ваша карма. Я никогда не слышал чтобы о Ламриме тибетские или бурятские Ламы говорили в таком тоне и такими словами. 
> Если представления современных врачей не соответствую тому что сказано в Слове Будды я скорее поверю слову чем врачам. Не говоря уже о том что слепая вера в науку приводит к таким дурным словам.
> 
> Никто из врачей не помнит себя в утробе, монахи и налджорпы не только проходят смерть, бардо и рождение в полном осознании но и могут непосредственно воспринимать состояние ума человека находящегося в утробе, так даже как состояние ума живого существа, находящегося в аду или раю.
> 
> Врачи Западной медицины как правило - материалисты, ограниченные своим представлениями о реальности, физики к примеру более гибкие.
> 
> Кто их врачей поверит что заразные болезни - дыхание демонов и читая мантры можно остановить эпидемию, или что налджорпа плюнув или подув на рану может ее залечить?
> 
> ...


Не я, а Вы порочите Дхарму, расказывая про плевки налджорп и про большую веру. Вместо вникания в суть текстов (опираться не на слова, а на смысл, и т.д.), Вы призываете к фетишизму над трупом Дхармы. У меня даже слов нет на эту тему более, это очень печально, что даже люди, много лет практикующие Дхарму, придумали такое изощренное ложное воззрение.

----------


## Dondhup

> Меня лично Чже Цонкапа научил (Ламрим, т.1), что в число качеств ученика входит рассудительность, т.е. умение пропускать несущественное и усваивать важное. Вы же, Dondhup, по сути проповедуете ложное воззрение, препятствующее анализу дхарм и возникновению чистой мудрости в результате. Вы говорите - вот A, оно противоречит опыту и логике, но тот-то и то-то сказал, что A верно, поэтому можно отбросить опыт и логику (а не мнение того-то и того-то). Как можно беспристрастно (опять же, Чже Цонкапа этому там же учил) тогда что-либо анализировать?
> Во времена Чже Цонкапы высказанное в Ламриме мнение соответствовало тогдашнему уровню науки и не было никакого позора для Чже Цонкапы его высказывать. Но теперь преподносить это как научное мнение и прикрываться авторитетом Чже Цонкапы - позорно для утверждающего так и бросает тень на Чже Цонкапу, будто бы он призывал так делать. Подлиный ученый, и Чже Цонкапа, думаю, также, всегда откажется от устаревшей теории, хоть он и сам бы ее разработал, ибо для него важнее истина, тот самый меч Манджушри, а не свой авторитет. Более того, тот ученый, который цепляется за старье, быстро этот авторитет теряет и выставляет себя на посмешище.
> А мирские сиддхи (то бишь умения) современных ученых тысячекратно превосходят мирские сиддхи любых махасиддх.


Прежде всего стоит научиться испытывать уважение к Слову Будды и оппоненту в диспуте. 
Будда Цонкапа не может ошибаться как любой Будда, поскольку обладает непосредственным восприятием реальности какой она является на самом деле.

 Если он говорит о страданиях младенца в утробе матери то значит так и есть. Проверить это можно на собственном опыте достигнув способности сохранять осознанность во время смерти-брадо-рождения или воспринимать состояние ума младенца напрямую.
Медики же опираются на косвенные данные.

Сиддхи - это не умения делать ту или иную работу, это сверх способности описанные в канонических текстах. Обрести из можно только практикуя шенне и випашьяну.

Я больше не хочу продолжать дискуссию в таком ключе поскольку это провоцирует Вас на достаточно негативе с моей точки зрения высказывания, сильно портящие карму.

Желаю Вам и всем живым существам обретения счастья и его причин и устранения всех страданий и их причин.

Сарвамангалам!

----------


## Вантус

> Сиддхи - это не умения делать ту или иную работу, это сверх способности описанные в канонических текстах. Обрести из можно только практикуя шенне и випашьяну.


Вот уж не уверен.
*siddhi* 2 f. (for 1. see p. 1215 , col. 1) 
accomplishment , performance , fulfilment , complete attainment (of any object) , success Ka1v. &c.
the hitting of a mark (loc.) Ka1m. 
healing (of a disease) , cure by (comp.) Ya1jn5. 
coming into force , validity ib. settlement , payment , liquidation (of a debt) Mn. viii , 47 establishment , substantiation , settlement , demonstration , proof. indisputable conclusion , result , issue RPra1t. Up. Sarvad. 
decision , adjudication , determination (of a lawsuit) W. 
solution of a problem ib. 
preparation , cooking , maturing , maturity ib. readiness W. 
prosperity , personal success , fortune , good luck , advantage Mn. MBh. &c. 
supreme felicity , bliss , beatitude , complete sanctification (by penance &c.) , final emancipation , perfection L. 
vanishing , making one's self invisible W. 
a magical shoe (supposed to convey the wearer wherever he likes) ib.
* the acquisition of  supernatural powers by magical means or the supñsupposed faculty so acquired (the eight usually enumerated are given in the following S3loka , %{aNimA} %{laghimA@prA7ptiH@prAkAmyam@mahimA@tathA@IzitvaM@ca@vazitvaM@ca@tathA@kAmA7vasAyitA} [1216,3] ; sometimes 26 are added e.g. %{dUra-zravaNa} , %{sarvajJa-tva} , %{agni-stambha} &c.) Sa1m2khyak. Tattvas. Sarvad.
any unusual skill or faculty or capability (often in comp.) Pan5cat. Katha1s. 
skill in general , dexterity , art Car.* 
efficacy , efficiency Ka1v. Pan5cat. 
understanding , intellect W. becoming clear or intelligible (as sounds or words) BhP. 
(in rhet.) the pointing out in the same person of various good qualities (not usually united) Sa1h. (prob.) a work of art Ra1jat. iii , 381 
a kind of medicinal root (= %{Rddhi} or %{vRddhi}) L. (in music) a partic. S3ruti Sam2gi1t. 
a partic. Yoga (either the 16th or 19th) Col. 
Success or Perfection personified MBh. VarBr2S. 
N. of Durga1 Katha1s. 
of a daughter of Daksha and wife of Dharma Pur. 
of the wife of Bhaga and mother of Mahiman BhP. of a friend of Danu Katha1s. 
of one of the wives of Gan2e7s3a RTL. 215 , 2 
N. of S3iva (in this sense m.) MBh.

Я лишь выступаю за то, чтоб Дхарма присутствовала в нашем мире не как забавное суеверие, а как Дхарма. 



> Прежде всего стоит научиться испытывать уважение к Слову Будды и оппоненту в диспуте.


 Нет никакого диспута там, где вместо опыта и логики критерием выступает чей-то авторитет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Медики же опираются на косвенные данные.


В вопросах эмбриологии и развития плода современные медики опираются на самые что ни на есть прямые данные видеозаписей. Нерождённый ребёнок отнюдь не испытывает описанных жутких страданий (разве что будущая мама начнёт простираться, как это делают беременные тибетки). Он реагирует на состояние матери, улыбается и - о ужас! - даже мастурбирует.  :Embarrassment:  Правда, всё это тоже дукха.

Кстати, никто из высоких тибетских учителей в случае тяжёлых заболеваний не рассчитывает на воспетый вами "плевок налджорпы". Ложатся в больницу и лечат материальное тело у врачей-материалистов. Кесарю кесарево.

----------

Homa Brut (03.06.2009), Liza Lyolina (24.01.2009), Александр С (24.01.2009), лесник (24.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Мои извинения Dondhup'у, но мои помыслы были вполне аналогичны его - защитить чистоту Дхармы, которую мы почуть по-разному понимаем. Если чересчур резко - еще раз прошу меня простить.

----------

Dondhup (24.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> В вопросах эмбриологии и развития плода современные медики опираются на самые что ни на есть прямые данные видеозаписей. Нерождённый ребёнок отнюдь не испытывает описанных жутких страданий (разве что будущая мама начнёт простираться, как это делают беременные тибетки). Он реагирует на состояние матери, улыбается и - о ужас! - даже мастурбирует.  Правда, всё это тоже дукха.
> 
> Кстати, никто из высоких тибетских учителей в случае тяжёлых заболеваний не рассчитывает на воспетый вами "плевок налджорпы". Ложатся в больницу и лечат материальное тело у врачей-материалистов. Кесарю кесарево.


Люди то же улыбаются даже когда болеют, это же не аргумент.

Что касается Учителей то у каждого свой опыт и свое видение, я опираюсь на свой. С больницами все не так однозначно не говоря о том что Учителя сами болеют а других спасают.

----------


## Ашока

> Будда Цонкапа не может ошибаться как любой Будда, поскольку обладает непосредственным восприятием реальности какой она является на самом деле.
>  Если он говорит о страданиях младенца в утробе матери то значит так и есть. Проверить это можно на собственном опыте достигнув способности сохранять осознанность во время смерти-брадо-рождения или воспринимать состояние ума младенца напрямую.
> Медики же опираются на косвенные данные.


Я вот чего не понимаю. У йогина или человека, сохранившего способность осознавать процесс рождения возникает столько чувст отвращения к таким вещам как слизь, кровь и т.д. Цитата в начале ветки. Но младенец этого отвращения не чувствует. Дети, они не бризгливы. Они могут даже играться со своими какашками, уже рожденные и не отстраняться от их вида и запаха. В том то и дело, что это описание похоже на описание ощущений НЕ просветленного сознания. Будда, будь он в состоянии нирваны в утробе матери, он бы тоже не испытывал брезгливости, поскольку брезгливость это клеш. 
И вообще у детей сознание намного чище, чем у взрослого. И многие клеши возникают в процессе воспитания, например когда мама говорит ребенку "фу, не бери это в ручку, это кака", а в школе и общении с другими людьми ребенок учится что "хорошо", а что "плохо", соответственно культивируется "привязанность", "отвращение" . И это долгий многолетний процесс клешения сознания. По себе помню.
Может то, что эти йогины не теряют сознание перед рождением, не очищаются от воспоминаний (клешей) прошлых жизней мешает им воспринимать все реально?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

К спору между Вантусом и Dondhup-ом:

Поддерживаю позицию Вантуса и считаю описание внутреутробного состояния в Ламриме намеренным искажением реального положения вещей (хотя и полезного для некоторых). У меня в традиции тоже написано Гелук и никакого внутреннего диссонанса я при этом не испытываю. Как и в истории с горой меру и четырьмя континентами, не думаю что "космонавты пиз...ят". 

Если Dondhup считает, что современная медицина это собрание недоразумений, то стоит быть последовательным и не прибегать к ее помощи никогда и низачто.

Если Топер считает, что адекватное описание реальности возможно только в рамках теории дхамм (дхарм), то может стоит отказаться от использования технологическими новинками которые опровергают эту самую теорию.

А то получается "И рыбку съесть, и на .уй не сесть". Имеете свою позицию - класс, респект вам и уважуха, только уж будьте последовательны не только на словах, а и на деле.

----------


## Ашока

А вообще есть такая точка зрения. Что ребенок в утробе матери по состонию сознания очень близок к состоянию нирваны, если не находится именно в нем. У младенца - самое чистое, неомраченное сознание, особенно если он желанный, любимый ребенок. Ад начинается, когда ребенок начинает общаться с обитателями этого мира, учиться тому, что "хорошо", а что "плохо". Возникают противоречия, клеши и прочие загрязнения сознания. 

Стремление к Нирване, это стремление к обретению сознания младенца. Только тот кто с помощью Учения приобретает это состояние, может контролировать его и его состояние Нирваны не зависит от воздействий со стороны других людей, оно контролируемо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если Топер считает, что адекватное описание реальности возможно только в рамках теории дхамм (дхарм), то может стоит отказаться от использования технологическими новинками которые опровергают эту самую теорию.


Какие новинки опровергают теорию дхарм?

P.S. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12316

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> И вообще у детей сознание намного чище, чем у взрослого. И многие клеши возникают в процессе воспитания, например когда мама говорит ребенку "фу, не бери это в ручку, это кака", а в школе и общении с другими людьми ребенок учится что "хорошо", а что "плохо", соответственно культивируется "привязанность", "отвращение" . И это долгий многолетний процесс клешения сознания. По себе помню.


То есть пусть всякую каку в руки берет (а руки потом в рот тянет), и не будем ребенку говорить, что хорошо, а что плохо - пусть вырастет дикарем, полностью асоциальным? Привязанность и отвращение у него все равно будут, между тем.

----------

Александр С (24.01.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> А вообще есть такая точка зрения. Что ребенок в утробе матери по состонию сознания очень близок к состоянию нирваны, если не находится именно в нем. У младенца - самое чистое, неомраченное сознание, особенно если он желанный, любимый ребенок. Ад начинается, когда ребенок начинает общаться с обитателями этого мира, учиться тому, что "хорошо", а что "плохо". Возникают противоречия, клеши и прочие загрязнения сознания. 
> 
> Стремление к Нирване, это стремление к обретению сознания младенца. Только тот кто с помощью Учения приобретает это состояние, может контролировать его и его состояние Нирваны не зависит от воздействий со стороны других людей, оно контролируемо.


Почему не к состоянию животного тогда? Думаю, коровы вообще не знают, что хорошо, а что плохо, никаких противоречий не испытывают, т.ч. чисты абсолютно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> В силу безграничного сострадания Его Святейшество разговаривает с разными живыми существами и естественно использует искусные средства.


Вот и Цонкапа их использовал для существ своего времени.

----------

Александр С (24.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Почему не к состоянию животного тогда? Думаю, коровы вообще не знают, что хорошо, а что плохо, никаких противоречий не испытывают, т.ч. чисты абсолютно.


Вы в этом уверены?

----------


## Ашока

> То есть пусть всякую каку в руки берет (а руки потом в рот тянет), и не будем ребенку говорить, что хорошо, а что плохо - пусть вырастет дикарем, полностью асоциальным? Привязанность и отвращение у него все равно будут, между тем.


Пусть изучает Учение и становится Буддой. Чем менее клешивано будет его сознание, тем ему это легче будет сделать.

----------


## Александр С

> То есть пусть всякую каку в руки берет (а руки потом в рот тянет), и не будем ребенку говорить, что хорошо, а что плохо - пусть вырастет дикарем, полностью асоциальным? Привязанность и отвращение у него все равно будут, между тем.





> Пусть изучает Учение и становится Буддой. Чем менее клешивано будет его сознание, тем ему это легче будет сделать.


Привязанность и отвращение и привели его к рождению, пусть и благому. Эти семена засеялись до его рождения, и если ничего не делать, то они расцветут пышным цветом. Как объяснить ребенку, что нельзя расчленять насекомых и мелких зверей, например? Потому его и учат основным правилам. Иногда учат не тому, не так, и не вовремя. Но воспитывать все равно надо, прививать ответственность как минимум. Иначе это получится обыкновенным неведением относительно того, чем хороши хорошие вещи и чем плохи плохие. И об их истинной природе вовсе будет проблематично узнать в таком случае. 

А в Учении, в сутре, понятие о правильном и неправильном, о чистом и нечистом, о благом и неблагом является основой метода.

----------

Liza Lyolina (24.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> К спору между Вантусом и Dondhup-ом:
> 
> Поддерживаю позицию Вантуса и считаю описание внутреутробного состояния в Ламриме намеренным искажением реального положения вещей (хотя и полезного для некоторых). У меня в традиции тоже написано Гелук и никакого внутреннего диссонанса я при этом не испытываю. Как и в истории с горой меру и четырьмя континентами, не думаю что "космонавты пиз...ят". 
> 
> Если Dondhup считает, что современная медицина это собрание недоразумений, то стоит быть последовательным и не прибегать к ее помощи никогда и низачто.
> 
> Если Топер считает, что адекватное описание реальности возможно только в рамках теории дхамм (дхарм), то может стоит отказаться от использования технологическими новинками которые опровергают эту самую теорию.
> 
> А то получается "И рыбку съесть, и на .уй не сесть". Имеете свою позицию - класс, респект вам и уважуха, только уж будьте последовательны не только на словах, а и на деле.


Игорь, извините, но вы какую то нелепицу пишите. При чём здесь новинки техники и теория дхамм? Подозреваю, что это противопоставление есть только у вас в уме.

----------

Liza Lyolina (24.01.2009)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Игорь, извините, но вы какую то нелепицу пишите. При чём здесь новинки техники и теория дхамм? Подозреваю, что это противопоставление есть только у вас в уме.


Не извеню. 

Слушайте Топер, а какое у вас образование если не секрет?

PS. Подозреваю, что вы по ночам избиваете свою собаку.

----------


## Топпер

Образование техническое. Собаки у меня нет.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Образование техническое. Собаки у меня нет.


Как и чувства юмора.

Поподробнее пожалуста про образование, если это не тайна.

----------


## Топпер

А вы пожалуйста, поподробнее о том, что вы понимаете под дхаммами и почему, по вашему, они протеворечат технологическим новинкам.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Сообщение от Liza Lyolina;
> 
> Почему не к состоянию животного тогда? Думаю, коровы вообще не знают, что хорошо, а что плохо, никаких противоречий не испытывают, т.ч. чисты абсолютно.
> 
> 
> Вы в этом уверены?


Если, по-вашему, коровы знают, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, и испытывают какие-то душевные терзания на этот счет, докажите это. А бездоказательно можно утверждать все, что угодно. Например, что динозавры летали на Луну.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Чиффа (24.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

У меня даж кот мой знает, "что такое хорошо и что такое плохо" (С). По-своему, по-кошачьи понимает - где радость, а где несчастье:

- Еда, вода, диван, гулять, кошки, спать, чесать когти = хорошо
- Соседский кот, жарко/холодно, езда в машине, отдавили хвост, тапочком за чесание ногтей о диван = плохо

Это не растение, это хоть и животное, но с развитым по-своему сознанием. Оно обучаемо, испытывает приятное и неприятное, преугадывает приятные и неприятные последствия, стремится к приятному, избегает неприятное.

Говорить вот только не умеет.

----------

PampKin Head (24.01.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Такое "понимание" есть и у младенца Ашоки, невыведенного из "нирваны" воспитательным процессом. Мы все же о другом говорили.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А вы пожалуйста, поподробнее о том, что вы понимаете под дхаммами и почему, по вашему, они протеворечат технологическим новинкам.


Вот для начала пара притензий к теории дхарм (дхамм):

1. Отсутствие понятия "бесконечно малое приращение (в часности по времени)":
В Абхидхарме н`ечто описывается как последовательность моментов следующих один за другим, некоторые даже пытались определить длительность элементарного момента (смотрим "ЦЕНТРАЛЬНАЯ КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЗМА И ЗНАЧЕНИЕ ТЕРМИНА "ДХАРМА" Щербатского, Глава 11). 
Электромагнитное взаимодействие чудно описывается уравнениями Максвела, теория которого проверена и перепроверена. А основа его описания строится на дифференциальном исчислении, которое в свою очередь покоится именно на "бесконечно малом приращении".

2. Попробуйте классифицировать в рамках Абхидхармы такой феномен как электромагнитная волна на частоте 100 Mhz (рупа в чистом виде). Ни одним органом чувств ее существование выявить невозможно, а она есть. И радио фигню какую-то поет и телевизор чего-то бубнит, а в Абхидхарму не укладывается.

Выдвигая контраргумент начните с "претензии №2".

----------


## Ондрий

> Такое "понимание" есть и у младенца Ашоки, невыведенного из "нирваны" воспитательным процессом. Мы все же о другом говорили.


Да все о том же.

Просто животные глупее людей, как глупы и те, кто тщится выглядеть умнее своих Лам.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009), Yukko (24.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Если, по-вашему, коровы знают, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, и испытывают какие-то душевные терзания на этот счет, докажите это. А бездоказательно можно утверждать все, что угодно. Например, что динозавры летали на Луну.



Одна знакомая рассказывала, как в деревне одна женщина продавала свою корову из за нужды. И корова плакала перед расставанием.
Еще по каналу энимал плэнет показывали львицу, которая няньчила детеныша антилопы, и не ела его, потому что считала его своим ребенком. Она отбилась от прайда и жила в одиночестве, ей хотелось детеныша. Представляете какие мучения, она ведь ничего не ела. 
Присмотритесь к собакам, кошкам и увидете, что они не так просты, как Вам кажется. Почитайте книжки по психологии животных. Посмотрите передачи, типа "в мире животных". 

А вообще доказывать что то так ломает. Не верите и не надо.

----------


## Ашока

> Такое "понимание" есть и у младенца Ашоки, невыведенного из "нирваны" воспитательным процессом. Мы все же о другом говорили.


Короче еще одна высокомерная особа. Dondhup презирает всех, кто не буддист, а Вы презираете животных, они типа безмозглые тупые бесчувственные существа. Среди "настоящих" буддистов оказывается столько высокомерных личностей, кто б мог подумать. Читайте Ламрим, господа буддисты, высокомерие приводит в АД.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Меня тоже ломает опровергать Ваши доводы, так что не будем мучить друг друга.  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Короче еще одна высокомерная особа. Dondhup презирает всех, кто не буддист, а Вы презираете животных, они типа безмозглые тупые бесчувственные существа. Среди "настоящих" буддистов оказывается столько высокомерных личностей, кто б мог подумать. Читайте Ламрим, господа буддисты, высокомерие приводит в АД.


Все написанное лишь Ваши проекции.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> 2. Попробуйте классифицировать в рамках Абхидхармы такой феномен как электромагнитная волна на частоте 100 Mhz (рупа в чистом виде). Ни одним органом чувств ее существование выявить невозможно, а она есть.


Гм..

Мысленный эксперимент: сунуть руку в СВЧ-печку.. и мы посмотрим, почувствуете ли вы это или нет...  :Big Grin: 

Пример Ваш ничего не доказывает, он из серии "доказательств" отсуствия воздуха (воздух попадает в список дхамм или нет?), если не дышать и рукой не махать.

----
З.Ы.  напоследок про жывотных: кто не "собачник", тот не поймет, как может грустить (испытывать исключительно психические страдания) пёс от тоски без хозяина.. и как же он может радоваться, когда встречает его.

----------


## Вантус

> Вот для начала пара притензий к теории дхарм (дхамм):
> 
> 1. Отсутствие понятия "бесконечно малое приращение (в часности по времени)":
> В Абхидхарме н`ечто описывается как последовательность моментов следующих один за другим, некоторые даже пытались определить длительность элементарного момента (смотрим "ЦЕНТРАЛЬНАЯ КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЗМА И ЗНАЧЕНИЕ ТЕРМИНА "ДХАРМА" Щербатского, Глава 11). 
> Электромагнитное взаимодействие чудно описывается уравнениями Максвела, теория которого проверена и перепроверена. А основа его описания строится на дифференциальном исчислении, которое в свою очередь покоится именно на "бесконечно малом приращении".


Но человеческое восприятие, по-моему, дискретно. К тому же, можно утверждать, что дхармы не перестают существовать, а лишь непрерывно меняют признак "настоящие" на "прошедшие". Чего-то подобное у Чандракирти я читал.




> 2. Попробуйте классифицировать в рамках Абхидхармы такой феномен как электромагнитная волна на частоте 100 Mhz (рупа в чистом виде). Ни одним органом чувств ее существование выявить невозможно, а она есть. И радио фигню какую-то поет и телевизор чего-то бубнит, а в Абхидхарму не укладывается.
> 
> Выдвигая контраргумент начните с "претензии №2".


Может, попробовать ее в авиджняпти (это рупа непроявленная, невоспринимаемая органами чувств) засунуть? Но это так, гипотеза. Я, увы не философ, в отличии от Васубандху. Если мы считаем себя его учениками, наша обязанность - развивать и дорабатывать его теорию, что не просто, проще разводить россказни о "сакральном знании" и не напрягать свой мозг.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если мы считаем себя его учениками, наша обязанность - развивать и дорабатывать его теорию, что не просто, проще разводить россказни о "сакральном знании" и не напрягать свой мозг.


Увы. Типичный менталлитет ученого, которому чешется всегда что-то "дорабатывать" и "развивать"... вместо того, чтобы лично осваивать.

Сань - ничего личного, это я про вообще..  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Увы. Типичный менталлитет ученого, которому чешется всегда что-то "дорабатывать" и "развивать"... вместо того, чтобы лично осваивать.
> 
> Сань - ничего личного, это я про вообще..


Ничего нельзя доработать без личного освоения, увы. Только профан может думать о такой возможности. Моей квалификации для доработки тоже явно не хватает, но это не значит, что такая доработка невозможна.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничего нельзя доработать без личного освоения, увы. Только профан может думать о такой возможности. Моей квалификации для доработки тоже явно не хватает, но это не значит, что такая доработка невозможна.


Ты не понял, что я хотел сказать.. Дхарму не "дорабатывают".. по крайней мере, что касается ее доктринальной части (Васубандху). Ее осваивают.

Это проблема самого мышления западного человека - поступательное развитие всего и вся.. до бесконечности. Тем более если ты -  западный ученый. Сама парадигма бытийства ученым какбэ требует этого самого "развития". В естественных науках - это пока дает практический результат и будет давать еще долго. В философии и прочих гум. псевдонауках - болтовня и нагромождение очеденых воздушых замков смысла. 

Тема эта - отдельная и тут она оффтопик.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009), Вова Л. (25.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Ты не понял, что я хотел сказать.. Дхарму не "дорабатывают".. по крайней мере, что касается ее доктринальной части (Васубандху). Ее осваивают.


Васубандху - это не доктринальная часть!!! Доктринальная часть - это сутры и шастры, поведанные Буддой. А Васубандху - автор философского исследования этих шастр и сутр. Сутры образуют аксиоматику, на основе которой Васубандху разрабатывает определенную, причем довольно строго формализованную теорию. Причем есть и другие самостоятельные теории с той же аксиоматикой - виджнянавада, и надстройки над этой (вайбхашикой) теорией, как раз ее развитие - прасангика.

----------


## Ондрий

1. Будда Шакьямуни шастры не сочинял 
2. Непонятны цели сего гипотетического "развития". 
3. "самостоятельные теории" типа виджнянавады - это 3й поворот Колеса Учения. (Ц) Шакьямуни.

Все равно ты совершаешь принципиальную ошибку, имхо: толкование и развитие - это разные вещи, согласись.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это проблема самого мышления западного человека - поступательное развитие всего и вся... до бесконечности.


ИМХО, это не проблема, а принципиальное достоинство западного человека. Но и в даосизме, кстати, тоже есть концепция бесконечного поступательного развития - личностного. И в буддизме, хоть и считается, что мы "сдаёмся" изначально существующему совершенству, а не выстраиваем его, на практике путь оказывается путём в бесконечность.

ИМХО, речь идёт не о доработке и переработке Дхармы как таковой, а о том, чтобы мудро, без слепого фанатизма относиться к полученному из Тибета "дхармическому багажу". О различении Дхармы и сопутствующих культурных и исторических наслоений.

----------

Liza Lyolina (25.01.2009), лесник (25.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Извините за мультипост. Вдогонку приведу цитату, пусть не буддийскую, но очень мудрую:
*"Учишься без размышления – ничего не поймёшь, размышляешь без учения – всё не так поймёшь"* (Конфуций).

----------

Ho Shim (25.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> 1. Будда Шакьямуни шастры не сочинял 
> 2. Непонятны цели сего гипотетического "развития". 
> 3. "самостоятельные теории" типа виджнянавады - это 3й поворот Колеса Учения. (Ц) Шакьямуни.
> 
> Все равно ты совершаешь принципиальную ошибку, имхо: толкование и развитие - это разные вещи, согласись.


Честно говоря говоря про шастры, я имел в виду http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...80%D0%BC%D0%B0



> Традиция считает, что Абхидхарма не была поздней добавкой, а появилась из исходного учения Будды, причём Будда передал своё учение в короткий период бодрствования при выходе из медитации, а также обучал ей небесные существа, путешествуя по высшим реальностям. Содержание бесед в «небесных мирах» было передано монаху Шарипутре, который передал его далее ученикам.


Преторы в Риме так законы толковали, что аж целая ветвь права - "преторское право" появилось. Причем они не имели права создавать закона, а могли лишь оставить без исковой защиты то или иное право.

----------


## Ондрий

> ИМХО, это не проблема, а принципиальное достоинство западного человека.


Сомнительное достоинство, судя по результатам. Не соглашаться с этим - путь к экуменизму и нью-эйжду. Но каждый сам себе выбирает свой путь и тему я эту с вами не буду развивать. 




> ИМХО, речь идёт не о доработке и переработке Дхармы как таковой, а о том, чтобы мудро, без слепого фанатизма относиться к полученному из Тибета "дхармическому багажу". О различении Дхармы и сопутствующих культурных и исторических наслоений.


1. Обсуждался пример с Васубандху.
2. Он не тибетец.
3. "Культурный багаж" в Абхиджармакоше практически отсуствует.
4. Кому не нужны "исторические наслоения" - идет в тхераваду.
5. "Различение" Дхармы, ее трактовку и прочие противные духу развития "наслоения" мы видим в огромной массе так называемых "научных" работ буддологов.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Цель развития - сделать Дхарму более усваиваемой в новых условиях, не вызывающей смеха у сторонних наблюдателей и полезной всем живым существам, в том числе и философам, физикам и т.д.

----------

Liza Lyolina (25.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Обсуждался пример с Васубандху.


Прошу прощения, о Васубандху заговорил ты, а в теме вообще-то обсуждались спорные утверждения ламрима об ощущениях плода в материнской утробе. Это я так ненавязчиво напоминаю, о чём вообще был разговор до начавшегося оффтопика.  :Smilie: 

Если современная медицина, всеобщее образование и прочая прочая - "сомнительные достижения", тибетские ламы по такой логике должны не вылазить из индийских резерваций, лечиться только плевками налджорпы и освященными пилюлями, мыться как можно реже и не пользоваться транспортом и интернетом. Чем кончился подобный "цивилизационный проект" в Тибете, мы все прекрасно знаем.

----------

Ho Shim (25.01.2009), PampKin Head (25.01.2009), лесник (25.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Сомнительное достоинство, судя по результатам. Не соглашаться с этим - путь к экуменизму и нью-эйжду. Но каждый сам себе выбирает свой путь и тему я эту с вами не буду развивать.


Не понятно, почему это путь к нью-эйджу и экуменизму - в этих учениях нет опоры на опыт и логику, с логикой там совсем беда. Не стоит науку с хренью равнять.




> 1. Обсуждался пример с Васубандху.
> 2. Он не тибетец.
> 3. "Культурный багаж" в Абхиджармакоше практически отсуствует.
> 4. Кому не нужны "исторические наслоения" - идет в тхераваду.
> 5. "Различение" Дхармы, ее трактовку и прочие противные духу развития "наслоения" мы видим в огромной массе так называемых "научных" работ буддологов.


1. Васубандху - ученый. Теории на аксиомах сутр и абхидхармы в его времена активно развивались и им в том числе.
2. Индийцы - не народ?
3. См. Веды и прочие индусские мифы. Кальпы, Меру и пр. в них легко найдутся.
4. Не хочу.
5. У них прагматика не религиозная, так сказать, чем и отличаются научные работы буддологов от научных работ Васубандху.

----------

Liza Lyolina (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Прошу прощения, о Васубандху заговорил ты


В свою очередь прошу прощения, но это таки был не я  :Wink:  http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=157




> Если современная медицина, всеобщее образование и прочая прочая - "сомнительные достижения", тибетские ламы по такой логике должны не вылазить из индийских резерваций, лечиться только плевками налджорпы и освященными пилюлями, мыться как можно реже и не пользоваться транспортом и интернетом. Чем кончился подобный "цивилизационный проект" в Тибете, мы все прекрасно знаем.


Дима, ты ушел совсем куда-то в даль.. причем тут мытся то и пользование инет-ом?

Ох.. опять начинаетются ложные обвинения в мизологии, вместо того чтобы постараться понять упомянутую мною тему. Вантус, это и тебе я тоже ответил.

В общем не хочу я учавствовать опять в боях Восток vs Запад. 1 хрен все переругаются, а меня забанят опять  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Цель развития - сделать Дхарму более усваиваемой в новых условиях, не вызывающей смеха у сторонних наблюдателей и полезной всем живым существам, в том числе и философам, физикам и т.д.


Ой.. пост пропустил.. 
Все ясно.. в твоих устах "развитие" - суть просто банальная адаптация. Увы, это ее деградация.. 

Адаптация - дело нужное и полезное, но и голову иметь надо, чтобы не вылупился очередной "Дзен и ваш мотоцикл". Мы с тобой, имхо, либо в терминах друг друга не поняли, либо говорили о разном вообще.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не мыться - это одно из условий во время затвора по кьериму.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Не мыться - это одно из условий во время затвора по кьериму.


А есть кору - в практике самомумификации. Кьерим - дело тонкое, как с ним работать и можно ли его в принципе развить - неясно. Надо знать происхождение и действие символов, предположим коллектив ученых-историков, этнографов и философов, желательно - арья-бодхисаттв размером с НИИ еще это и разгадает, возможно. Не исключено, что в современном обществе не найдется аналогов некоторым символам. А дальше нужны будут бесчеловечные опыты на людях, причем из-за сложности и многообразия предмета люди кончатся быстрее, чем возможные комбинации ваджров, тришул, АК-47 и прочих предметов.

----------


## Ондрий

> 3. См. Веды и прочие индусские мифы. Кальпы, Меру и пр. в них легко найдутся.


Ну ладно.. одеваю бухгалтерские нарукавники, приспускаю очёчки и нудным конторским голосом довожу до вашего сведения, что Лока Нирдеша, действительно описывая весь науко-противный комплект "мифов", упоминает, что другие континенты, а равно как и сама Меру и далее (список прилагается) достижими/видимы существам с риддхическимим способностями.




> адо знать происхождение и действие символов, предположим коллектив ученых-историков, этнографов и философов, желательно - арья-бодхисаттв размером с НИИ еще это и разгадает, возможно....


Дух  ученого - неистребим  :Smilie: ).. Какое НИИ, японский бох????? Тебе пример твоего Ринпоче - не достаточен?

У всех все получается, если следовать каноническим ТУ и методикам обучения+практики, но нет... некоторым адронный коллаидер подавай, иначе кьерим у них не срастецо...

Успехов в космических полетах  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Ой.. пост пропустил.. 
> Все ясно.. в твоих устах "развитие" - суть просто банальная адаптация. Увы, это ее деградация.. 
> 
> Адаптация - дело нужное и полезное, но и голову иметь надо, чтобы не вылупился очередной "Дзен и ваш мотоцикл". Мы с тобой, имхо, либо в терминах друг друга не поняли, либо говорили о разном вообще.


Я и говорю, моей квалификации не хватит. И не факт, что квалификации геше-лхармбы, являющегося при том доктором физ-мат, мед и прочих наук хватит. 
Адаптация - это лишь одна грань. Философия и т.п. Дхармы может быть полезна обществу и побочным способом - как развитие методологии науки и т.п.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я и говорю, моей квалификации не хватит. И не факт, что квалификации геше-лхармбы, являющегося при том доктором физ-мат, мед и прочих наук хватит. 
> Адаптация - это лишь одна грань. Философия и т.п. Дхармы может быть полезна обществу и побочным способом - как развитие методологии науки и т.п.


Сань, Дхарма приходит в упадок.. то, что есть - сохранить бы в чистоте.... 

/а насчод методологии науки, дидада.. такие гомонукулусы в дисерах попрут.. уже щас то ВАК расстрелять нужно, 2 раза, а ты решил пустить козла в огород/

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Адронный не адронный, а вот преподавание в средней школе логики вернул Иосиф Виссарионович Сталин [до чего довел страну (с)], зато Никита Хрущев с этим покончил. 

Почом зря. Количество "адаптаций" было бы на порядки ниже.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Гм..
> Мысленный эксперимент: сунуть руку в СВЧ-печку.. и мы посмотрим, почувствуете ли вы это или нет... 
> 
> Пример Ваш ничего не доказывает, он из серии "доказательств" отсуствия воздуха (воздух попадает в список дхамм или нет?), если не дышать и рукой не махать.


Персонально вам shubhar, я не собирался ничего доказывать. А учитывая уровень вашей безграмотности, вы могли бы и вовсе не встревать в мой с Топером диалог.  Для справки - в бытовых микроволновых печах частота излечения 2450 Mhz (а не 100!).

----------


## Топпер

> Короче еще одна высокомерная особа. Dondhup презирает всех, кто не буддист, а Вы презираете животных, они типа безмозглые тупые бесчувственные существа. Среди "настоящих" буддистов оказывается столько высокомерных личностей, кто б мог подумать. Читайте Ламрим, господа буддисты, высокомерие приводит в АД.


Ашока, а вот вы зря такое про Дондупа пишите. И всё его "высокомерие" - оно не просто так сложилось. Не на пустом месте. Это от преданности Дхамме. Он своё отношение выстрадал. Могу только пожелать вам приобрести такое "высокомерие". А Андрей например, давал длительное пристанище ламам дацана, когда их выселили оттуда. За, что даже имел неприятности со спец службами.
Кстати, Дондуп - один из немногил мирян, кому официально разрешено преподавать и разъяснять Ламрим и зрает его он весьма хорошо.

Лиза, кстати, тоже очень много работает для Дхаммы. Распространять книги по Буддизму, за копеечные гонорары (т.к. накрутки самые минимальные) в течении многих лет - это тоже непросто.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (25.01.2009), Pema Sonam (26.01.2009), Ондрий (25.01.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (26.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот для начала пара притензий к теории дхарм (дхамм):
> 
> 1. Отсутствие понятия "бесконечно малое приращение (в часности по времени)":
> В Абхидхарме н`ечто описывается как последовательность моментов следующих один за другим, некоторые даже пытались определить длительность элементарного момента (смотрим "ЦЕНТРАЛЬНАЯ КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЗМА И ЗНАЧЕНИЕ ТЕРМИНА "ДХАРМА" Щербатского, Глава 11). 
> Электромагнитное взаимодействие чудно описывается уравнениями Максвела, теория которого проверена и перепроверена. А основа его описания строится на дифференциальном исчислении, которое в свою очередь покоится именно на "бесконечно малом приращении".


Время существования дхамм крайне мало. Практически равно нулю. Естественно, что дхаммы двух разных моментов отличаются друг от друга, как количественно (набором), так и качественно.



> 2. Попробуйте классифицировать в рамках Абхидхармы такой феномен как электромагнитная волна на частоте 100 Mhz (рупа в чистом виде). Ни одним органом чувств ее существование выявить невозможно, а она есть. И радио фигню какую-то поет и телевизор чего-то бубнит, а в Абхидхарму не укладывается.


Ваши претензии к теории дхамм произрастают, насколько я вижу по примерам, из предположения о том, что дхаммы составляют некий "внешний мир". В котором не только электромагнитная волна существует, но и решения последнего съезда Единой России, которые (решения съезда) так же не укладываются в список дхамм  :Smilie: 

Вообще говоря дхаммы (и рупа дхаммы в т.ч.) составляют не некий "внешний мир", а поток существования живого существа т.е. "внешний мир, пропущенный через органы чувств". И если смотреть с этой точки зрения, то волна 100 Мгц будет присутствовать в вашем потоке дхамм, как телесное (при тепловом или механическом воздействии) либо, как видимое или слышимое, при преобразовании в звук или изображение ТВ приёмника. И в этом смысле, её проявления ничем не будут отличаться скажем, от звука колокольчика или вида текста на бумажном листе. Поэтому и препятствий для пользования технологическими новинками, теория дхамм не имеет  :Smilie: 

Правда, если быть ещё точнее, то сама волна никак не будет присутствовать в потоке сознания и никак не будет восприниматься. Восприниматься будут её проявления, доступные нашим органам чувств. И проявления эти, как раз и будут дхаммами.

Кстати, о материализме и современных теориях:
Вы знаете, что волна в 100 Мгц вообще не существует?  :Smilie:  Пытаясь привести мне её в качестве примера и оперируя с самим понятием волны, вы забыли, что согласно принципам Гюйгенса - Френеля, каждая точка электромагнитного поля, в момент передачи энергии, сама становится равноизлучающей во всех напралениях. И только принцип суперпозиции позволяет скомпенсировать эти сферические излучения и говорить о общем векторе распространения ЭМ поля, которое мы, для удобства, называем "волной". Но даже в этом случае работает не только участок поля лежащий в направлении распространения вектора передачи энергии, а всё поле. В результате, само понятие "электромагнитная волна частотой 100Мгц" -  это не реальность, а всего лишь удобная *модель* для работы с реальностью.

----------

Ондрий (25.01.2009)

----------


## ullu

> пожалуйста: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мираж


Было бы ещё хорошо ответить в контексте вашего замечания, а не просто так.
Иначе ваше замечание выглядит бессмысленной репликой.

----------


## ullu

> Меня лично Чже Цонкапа научил (Ламрим, т.1), что в число качеств ученика входит рассудительность, т.е. умение пропускать несущественное и усваивать важное. Вы же, Dondhup, по сути проповедуете ложное воззрение, препятствующее анализу дхарм и возникновению чистой мудрости в результате. Вы говорите - вот A, оно противоречит опыту и логике, но тот-то и то-то сказал, что A верно, поэтому можно отбросить опыт и логику (а не мнение того-то и того-то). Как можно беспристрастно (опять же, Чже Цонкапа этому там же учил) тогда что-либо анализировать?
> Во времена Чже Цонкапы высказанное в Ламриме мнение соответствовало тогдашнему уровню науки и не было никакого позора для Чже Цонкапы его высказывать. Но теперь преподносить это как научное мнение и прикрываться авторитетом Чже Цонкапы - позорно для утверждающего так и бросает тень на Чже Цонкапу, будто бы он призывал так делать. Подлиный ученый, и Чже Цонкапа, думаю, также, всегда откажется от устаревшей теории, хоть он и сам бы ее разработал, ибо для него важнее истина, тот самый меч Манджушри, а не свой авторитет. Более того, тот ученый, который цепляется за старье, быстро этот авторитет теряет и выставляет себя на посмешище.
> А мирские сиддхи (то бишь умения) современных ученых тысячекратно превосходят мирские сиддхи любых махасиддх.


Так вроде бы в буддизме авторитетное мнение считается признаком достоверности, а не только непротиворечие логике. Нет?

----------


## Топпер

Это в случае, когда оба спорщика стоят на одной платформе и для них мнение авторитета является значимым. В этом случае аппеляция к мнению этого авторитета может быть аргументом в диспуте.

----------


## ullu

> А вообще есть такая точка зрения. Что ребенок в утробе матери по состонию сознания очень близок к состоянию нирваны, если не находится именно в нем. У младенца - самое чистое, неомраченное сознание, особенно если он желанный, любимый ребенок. Ад начинается, когда ребенок начинает общаться с обитателями этого мира, учиться тому, что "хорошо", а что "плохо". Возникают противоречия, клеши и прочие загрязнения сознания. 
> 
> Стремление к Нирване, это стремление к обретению сознания младенца. Только тот кто с помощью Учения приобретает это состояние, может контролировать его и его состояние Нирваны не зависит от воздействий со стороны других людей, оно контролируемо.


Если бы его сознание было близко к состоянию нирваны, то он бы не попал в утробу, а освободился бы в бардо, как минимум. А ещё скорее в момент смерти.

----------


## ullu

> Это в случае, когда оба спорщика стоят на одной платформе и для них мнение авторитета является значимым. В этом случае аппеляция к мнению этого авторитета может быть аргументом в диспуте.


Да, это конечно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот и Цонкапа их использовал для существ своего времени.


Будда Шакьямуни совершил 12 деяний и показал уход в нирвану, все Будды прошлого и будущего будут делать то же самое. Дхарма не меняется.

Когда дост.Чже Ринпоче говорит о страданиях ребенка в утробе, он может употреблять слова понятные современникам, например обозначая бактерии как червяков, но само страдание присутствует. Или Вы считаете, что "глупые" тибетцы страдали в утробе а современные люди нет? Или что дост. Цонкапа писал Ламрим только для тибетцев 15 века?

Современные люди в среднем обладают гораздо меньшими способностями практики Дхармы чем тибетцы 15 века.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда Шакьямуни совершил 12 деяний и показал уход в нирвану, все Будды прошлого и будущего будут делать то же самое. Дхарма не меняется.


Дхарма, преподанная Буддой не меняется. А вот комментарии вполне можно и поменять с учетом особенностей восприятия живых существ.




> Когда дост.Чже Ринпоче говорит о страданиях ребенка в утробе, он может употреблять слова понятные современникам, например обозначая бактерии как червяков, но само страдание присутствует. Или Вы считаете, что "глупые" тибетцы страдали в утробе а современные люди нет? Или что дост. Цонкапа писал Ламрим только для тибетцев 15 века?


Получается, что 1) либо писал местами именно для тибетцев с теми представлениями о реальности; 2) или придется сейчас найти соответствия в описании процесса (который не изменился) Дже Дзонкапой и современной медициной. Ведь они описывают одно и тоже (на макроуровне), не так ли? 




> Современные люди в среднем обладают гораздо меньшими способностями практики Дхармы чем тибетцы 15 века


Заприте современных людей зимой по гималайским долинам без электричества, дорог, коммуникаций, средств гигиены да с ламами по соседству - способности проявятся на раз.

Практика Дхармы враз станет лучшим телевизором и любимым телешоу определенной части населения.

----------

Вантус (25.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я и говорю, моей квалификации не хватит. И не факт, что квалификации геше-лхармбы, являющегося при том доктором физ-мат, мед и прочих наук хватит. 
> Адаптация - это лишь одна грань. Философия и т.п. Дхармы может быть полезна обществу и побочным способом - как развитие методологии науки и т.п.


Интересно как несчастные геше, кхемпо и налджорпы достигали Просветления без получения степени доктора физматнаук  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Доброе утро, дорогой единочаятель  :Smilie: 

"Дхарма, преподанная Буддой не меняется. А вот комментарии вполне можно и поменять с учетом особенностей восприятия живых существ.

Получается, что 1) либо писал местами именно для тибетцев с теми представлениями о реальности; 2) или придется сейчас найти соответствия в описании процесса (который не изменился) Дже Дзонкапой и современной медициной. Ведь они описывают одно и тоже (на макроуровне), не так ли? "

В обсуждаемом вопросе главное не то ка называть бактерий, а испытывает ли ребенок страдания, описанные в Ламриме или нет. Некоторые оппоненты говорят что современная медицины утверждает, что не испытывает.


"Заприте современных людей зимой по гималайским долинам без электричества, дорог, коммуникаций, средств гигиены да с ламами по соседству - способности проявятся на раз.

Практика Дхармы враз станет лучшим телевизором и любимым телешоу определенной части населения."

Если бы все было так просто, давно большинство живых существ достигли бы Просветления. 
Хотя в связи с этим вспоминаю историю про строительство одного дацана, не помню как он назывался.

Когда монахи решили его строить на одной горе, и спросили где, большой Лама сказал
- если построите у подножия горы , дацан будет богатым но мало кто достигнет реализации
- если построите на вершине горы, то дацан будет очень бедным но многие достигнут реализации.

Построили посредине.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Доброе утро, дорогой единочаятель 
> 
> "Дхарма, преподанная Буддой не меняется. А вот комментарии вполне можно и поменять с учетом особенностей восприятия живых существ.
> 
> Получается, что 1) либо писал местами именно для тибетцев с теми представлениями о реальности; 2) или придется сейчас найти соответствия в описании процесса (который не изменился) Дже Дзонкапой и современной медициной. Ведь они описывают одно и тоже (на макроуровне), не так ли? "
> 
> В обсуждаемом вопросе главное не то ка называть бактерий, а испытывает ли ребенок страдания, описанные в Ламриме или нет. Некоторые оппоненты говорят что современная медицины утверждает, что не испытывает.


Вот и хотелось бы послушать объяснения на тему, почему при альтернативных методах исследований и наблюдений есть расхождения на макроуровнях и в "грубых" состояниях сознаний. 





> "Заприте современных людей зимой по гималайским долинам без электричества, дорог, коммуникаций, средств гигиены да с ламами по соседству - способности проявятся на раз.
> 
> Практика Дхармы враз станет лучшим телевизором и любимым телешоу определенной части населения."
> 
> Если бы все было так просто, давно большинство живых существ достигли бы Просветления.


Практика Дхармы гарантирует достижение Пробуждения конкретным человеком за рамках конкретных сроков?




> Хотя в связи с этим вспоминаю историю про строительство одного дацана, не помню как он назывался.
> 
> Когда монахи решили его строить на одной горе, и спросили где, большой Лама сказал
> - если построите у подножия горы , дацан будет богатым но мало кто достигнет реализации
> - если построите на вершине горы, то дацан будет очень бедным но многие достигнут реализации.
> 
> Построили посредине.


зачот, зачот.

Строить то надо было на вершине. Беднее Шакьямуни бы не стали.  :Wink: 

Кста, очень хорошая история, довольно таки точно характеризующая тенденции в тибетском социуме.

----------


## Ондрий

> Было бы ещё хорошо ответить в контексте вашего замечания, а не просто так. Иначе ваше замечание выглядит бессмысленной репликой.


Ваше замечание по русскому языку и попыткой развязать лингвистический флуд, выглядит не менее неуместно в топике. На то соббсно и был намек.. извините, что теперь написал это открытым текстом 



> Персонально вам shubhar, я не собирался ничего доказывать. А учитывая уровень вашей безграмотности, вы могли бы и вовсе не встревать в мой с Топером диалог. Для справки - в бытовых микроволновых печах частота излечения 2450 Mhz (а не 100!).


Простите что встрял в ваш научный спор.

З.Ы. вы предметы-то видите как? Сразу сознанием или может быть опосредовано... прибор такой есть - глаз называется. Это как бы намёк на бесперспективность развития таких "доказательств".

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Если бы его сознание было близко к состоянию нирваны, то он бы не попал в утробу, а освободился бы в бардо, как минимум. А ещё скорее в момент смерти.


Перед тем как попасть в утробу происходит потеря сознания с забыванием информации и клише прошлой жизни. Человек приходит в новую жизнь с очищенным сознанием.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Будда Шакьямуни совершил 12 деяний и показал уход в нирвану, все Будды прошлого и будущего будут делать то же самое. Дхарма не меняется.


Откуда Вы знаете, Dondhup, что делали Будды прошлого и что будут делать Будды будущего? И почему это Дхарма не меняется? Она что, ни от чего не зависит? (Если брать Дхарму как учение для ЖС, а не как какой-то высший принцип.)




> Когда дост.Чже Ринпоче говорит о страданиях ребенка в утробе, он может употреблять слова понятные современникам, например обозначая бактерии как червяков, но само страдание присутствует. Или Вы считаете, что "глупые" тибетцы страдали в утробе а современные люди нет? Или что дост. Цонкапа писал Ламрим только для тибетцев 15 века?


Цонкапа писал Ламрим прежде всего для современников. Он не мог писать так, чтобы текст подходил без каких-либо поправок людям и 15-го века, и 21-го, и 25-го. И почему, по-вашему, Чже Ринпоче мог исказить в целях упайи описание внутриутробного развития (сейчас-то мы знаем, что никакие пищевые остатки, например, через пуповину не поступают), но не мог просто воспользоваться бытующими представлениями, чтобы привести еще один довод о страдательности существования в сансаре? 

И как быть с тем фактом, что на УЗИ видно, как тут писали, что ребенок улыбается в утробе и мастурбирует? Если бы его там постоянно щипало, жгло и давило, со всех сторон, как написано в Ламриме, вряд ли бы он на УЗИ улыбался и т.д.  :Smilie: 




> Современные люди в среднем обладают гораздо меньшими способностями практики Дхармы чем тибетцы 15 века.


Аргументы?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Ашока, а вот вы зря такое про Дондупа пишите. И всё его "высокомерие" - оно не просто так сложилось. Не на пустом месте. Это от преданности Дхамме. Он своё отношение выстрадал. Могу только пожелать вам приобрести такое "высокомерие". А Андрей например, давал длительное пристанище ламам дацана, когда их выселили оттуда. За, что даже имел неприятности со спец службами.
> Кстати, Дондуп - один из немногил мирян, кому официально разрешено преподавать и разъяснять Ламрим и зрает его он весьма хорошо.
> 
> Лиза, кстати, тоже очень много работает для Дхаммы. Распространять книги по Буддизму, за копеечные гонорары (т.к. накрутки самые минимальные) в течении многих лет - это тоже непросто.


Топпер, механизм возникновения высокомерия в данном случае очень прост. Человек что то делает для Дхаммы, а потом думает, ага я СТОЛЬКО сделал для Дхаммы, я имею ПРАВО на высокомерие. Может Дондуп и Лиза сделали для Дхаммы очень много, только высокомерие останется высокомерием. Они вон даже благодарности сами под Вашим постом наставили, мол, да, да посмотрите, мы такие хорошие, мы имеем право на высокомерие. 

Только привлечь к Дхамме можно своим примером. Если человек, не буддист увидит высокомерного буддиста, что он подумает? Что это за учение, если его последователь в духовном смысле ничем не отличается от обычного человека, а то и хуже себя проявляет? Чтобы кого то учить, надо самому быть совершенным или по крайней мере выше духовно ученика. Так между прочим в Ламриме написано.

----------

Иван Ран (25.01.2009), Хайам (25.01.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Геше Тинлей хороший пример приводил. В точности не помню, но суть такова: человек с грязным лицом стоит в комнате с множеством зеркал, и отовсюду на него смотрят грязные лица (его отражения). И он начинает указывать: и ты грязный, и ты. А на самом деле надо просто свое лицо помыть.

(Только не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, Ашока, это просто пример. Я к Вам не испытываю какой-то неприязни или высокомерия, равно как и к животным.)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Вообще говоря дхаммы (и рупа дхаммы в т.ч.) составляют не некий "внешний мир", а поток существования живого существа т.е. "внешний мир, пропущенный через органы чувств". И если смотреть с этой точки зрения, то волна 100 Мгц будет присутствовать в вашем потоке дхамм, как телесное (при тепловом или механическом воздействии) либо, как видимое или слышимое, при преобразовании в звук или изображение ТВ приёмника. И в этом смысле, её проявления ничем не будут отличаться скажем, от звука колокольчика или вида текста на бумажном листе.


Мамадорогая, такого маразма я от вас не ожидал. Предпочту не продолжать дискуссию. Оставайтесь при своем мнении, оно вам очень идет.

----------


## Ашока

> Геше Тинлей хороший пример приводил. В точности не помню, но суть такова: человек с грязным лицом стоит в комнате с множеством зеркал, и отовсюду на него смотрят грязные лица (его отражения). И он начинает указывать: и ты грязный, и ты. А на самом деле надо просто свое лицо помыть.
> 
> (Только не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, Ашока, это просто пример. Я к Вам не испытываю какой-то неприязни или высокомерия, равно как и к животным.)


Понятно. Значит это я - высокомерная, а Вы - нет. Вы просто манипулируете словами Геше Тинлея, чтобы оправдать себя.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Понятно. Значит это я - высокомерная, а Вы - нет. Вы просто манипулируете словами Геше Тинлея, чтобы оправдать себя.


Оправдываться мне и в голову не приходило. Ладно, закончим на этом.

----------


## Dondhup

> Перед тем как попасть в утробу происходит потеря сознания с забыванием информации и клише прошлой жизни. Человек приходит в новую жизнь с очищенным сознанием.


Согласно Ламрим ченмо, ребенок вспоминает прошлую жизнь в утробе матери и теряет память из-за шока, сопровождающего рождение.

Потеря памяти - это не очищение ума, очищение ума - это устранение восприятия своего "я" как существующего независимо.

----------


## Dondhup

> Понятно. Значит это я - высокомерная, а Вы - нет. Вы просто манипулируете словами Геше Тинлея, чтобы оправдать себя.


Может быть попробовать обойтись без личных выпадов и обвинений в манипулировании ? Всем стане сразу легче.

Давайте обсуждать концепции а не единочаятелей, тем более что таковы правила буддийского диспута. Нарушение их приводит к накоплению дурной кармы тем более, что не знаешь кто твой оппонент , вдруг он Бодхисттва, или бхикшу как дост. Топпер? Дурные слова в адрес такого человек имеют очень негативные последствия. Хотите рассажу историю об этом.

----------

Liza Lyolina (25.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мамадорогая, такого маразма я от вас не ожидал. Предпочту не продолжать дискуссию. Оставайтесь при своем мнении, оно вам очень идет.



У одного философа, участвовавшего в диспутах при дворе раджи был сын. Философ умел хорошо аргументировать свою позицию и часто получал от царя деньги, чем и жил. Когда он умер, сын должен был участвовать в диспуте вместо него, но у него не было способностей отца.

При дворе должен был состояться диспут, в котором оппонентами сыны были буддийские монахи. Тогда сын обратился к своей матери с вопросом что делать. Мать посоветовала быть грубым.

Когда сын не знал что ответить он говорил бхикшу -  а ты молчи крокодилья голова, или ты молчи ослиная голова, и тот опускал голову и замолкал.

При следующем Будде рыбаки выловили в речке страшное чудовище с телом орыбы о 12 голов - осла, кракодила и т.п.

Будда (кажется Татхагата Каштяпа) пришел и чудовище рассказало ему о том как это случилось. Кто же был твоим учителем не добродетели - спросил Будда - моя мать ответило чудовище....

Буде осторожны в словах когда горите с бхукшу да и с мирянами то же, никогда не знаешь кто перед тобой.

Кстати в словах дост. Топпера я не нашел "маразма".

----------

Mu Nen (27.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Откуда Вы знаете, Dondhup, что делали Будды прошлого и что будут делать Будды будущего? И почему это Дхарма не меняется? Она что, ни от чего не зависит? (Если брать Дхарму как учение для ЖС, а не как какой-то высший принцип.)"
Со слов Учителей Вашей линии, опирающихся на знание Слова Будды.
Конкретно ссылки на тексты привести не могу не помню в каком курсе я это слышал.


"Цонкапа писал Ламрим прежде всего для современников. Он не мог писать так, чтобы текст подходил без каких-либо поправок людям и 15-го века, и 21-го, и 25-го."
Вы думаете Чже Ринпоче не обладал всезнанием и всведениеми не знал,д что Ламрим будем читать мы с Вами. Ламрим - это комментарий к Слову Будды помгаю9ий лучше его изучать а не новое Учение.

" И почему, по-вашему, Чже Ринпоче мог исказить в целях упайи описание внутриутробного развития (сейчас-то мы знаем, что никакие пищевые остатки, например, через пуповину не поступают), но не мог просто воспользоваться бытующими представлениями, чтобы привести еще один довод о страдательности существования в сансаре? "

Чже Ринпоче не мог ничего исказить.



"И как быть с тем фактом, что на УЗИ видно, как тут писали, что ребенок улыбается в утробе и мастурбирует? Если бы его там постоянно щипало, жгло и давило, со всех сторон, как написано в Ламриме, вряд ли бы он на УЗИ улыбался и т.д.  :Smilie: "

В Ламриме не сказано что это происходит все время, больной раком то же может улыбаться и маструбировать или смертник в камере.



"Аргументы?"
Могу привести в личной переписке, поскольку об этом говорилось во время комментария к одному из Учений уровня аннутара-йоги.
раньше ученикам не требовались такие подробные комментарии как сейчас.
Не говоря уже о том, что у современного западного человека гораздо меньше веры. если изучить историю распространения Дхармы на западе тибетскими эмигрантами то можно увидеть подтверждение моих слов, не говоря уже о том что сейчас время упадка Дхармы и он только усугубляется со временем.
У Вас среди знакомы буддистов (не тибетцев) много махасиддхов?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ИМХО, достойно сожаления принятие религиозного фанатизма в чисто христианском церковном духе за преданность Дхарме Будды. Который учил всё проверять опытом и быть себе светильниками. Дондуп, вы относитесь к Дхарме точно так же, как последователи авраамических религий к своему божеству. К ламриму относитесь как к священному писанию. Но принятие прибежища в Дхарме не означает, что у вас появилось божество, которому надо преданно служить. Дхарма - это просто суть вещей, "то, что есть". Дхарма нужна нам, чтобы открыть, опытно постичь эту суть и объединиться с нею. Дхарма для человека, а не человек для Дхармы.

Дондуп, вот вы всё твердите об упадке учения. *А вы уверены, что упадок Дхармы возникает в результате трезвого размышления и отказа от старых заблуждений? Может, упадок - как раз результат слепого следования книжным догмам и отвержения реального опыта (жизненного, научного и т.п.)? Неспособности отсеять ложное и выделить истинное? Может, упадок и возникает, когда старые комментарии и заблуждения растут, как снежный ком, и заслоняют простую изначальную истину?*

Приглашаю в новую тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12326

Вы всё пугаете экуменизмом и нью-эйджем - ни дать ни взять православные. Ну прямо "Экуменизм - путь, ведущий в погибель" (заглавие популярной в начале 90-х книги Л.Перепёлкиной). Видно, продолжительное общение на "курятнике" не проходит даром... *Между тем высокие буддийские учителя, тибетские и японские (не знаю, как насчёт китайских и тхеравадинов), с самого начала были и остаются в числе активнейших участников экуменического движения.* И проблема нью-эйджеров, ИМХО, вовсе не в том, что они пытаются думать и синтезировать, а в том, *как* они это делают - не думают, а создают кучу очередных контактёрских микрорелигий, повторяют заблуждения теософов, примитивный синкретизм принимают за синтез, высокую мистику традиционных учений меняют на дешёвую эзотерику.

----------

Вантус (25.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> больной раком то же может улыбаться и маструбировать или смертник в камере.


Если бы ребёнок в утробе испытывал хотя бы сотую долю мук, описанных в ламриме, он непрестанно бился бы в жутких конвульсиях.

----------

Вантус (25.01.2009), Хайам (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> [COLOR="Gray"]Видно, продолжительное общение на "курятнике" не проходит даром...


Дима, не осуждай напрасно людей по другим примерам - ни я, ни Дондуп туда не ходим. Не вешай ярлыки.




> *Между тем высокие буддийские учителя, тибетские и японские (не знаю, как насчёт китайских и тхеравадинов), с самого начала были и остаются в числе активнейших участников экуменического движения.*


Примеры в студию. фотку ЕСДЛ в ермолке не предлагать.

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дондуп на старом "курятнике" точно бывал и писал в том же неповторимом стиле.  :Smilie: 

Возьмите любую фотографию международного экуменического мероприятия и посмотрите, кто в первых рядах. Возьмите любое высказывание Далай-ламы и Кармапы об отношении к другим религиям.

----------


## Dondhup

"Дондуп на старом "курятнике" точно бывал и писал в том же неповторимом стиле.  :Smilie: "
Опять диспут переходит на личность, зачем? Вы же далеко не новичок.

"Возьмите любую фотографию международного экуменического мероприятия и посмотрите, кто в первых рядах. Возьмите любое высказывание Далай-ламы и Кармапы об отношении к другим религия."

Его Святейшество говорит об уважении к другим духовным Учением,
я разделяю эту Его позицию. 
При этом Его Святейшество горит что лучше практиковать одно духовное Учение и ничего о том что нужно смешивать Учение Будды с чем то другим.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Почему "переход на личность"? У меня тоже неповторимый стиль.  :Smilie:  Это не ругательство.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Буде осторожны в словах когда горите с бхукшу да и с мирянами то же, никогда не знаешь кто перед тобой.
> 
> Кстати в словах дост. Топпера я не нашел "маразма".


 Спасибо Dondhup. Меня последнее время мучало странное чувство, будто где-то я Топера уже видел, вот только с буддизмом эта аллюзия все не стыковалась. И точно, как пелена с глаз упала, как только вы упомянули о "досточтимом". Это-ж диакон Кураев, только взращенный на благодатной буддийской почве.

К чему все это.
Испытывал я некоторую неприязнь к гражданину Кураеву на протяжении длительного времени. И сколько не старался, не удавалось мне эту неприязнь преодолеть. Как увижу его рожу, так не удержусь, обязательно или выругаюсь, или в экран плюну. Да мало того, как увижу православного, так настроение портится, хоть и человек передо мной во всех отношениях положительный. А тут, как рукой сняло. Смотрю я на дьякона и думаю, хоть в черную одежду его наряди и Библию в руки дай, хоть зеленую и Коран, хоть желтую и Трипитаку на него навьючь. А бородка та-же и очечки те-же, да и привычка расстояние в килограммах мерить во время диспута те-же самые. Стукнул я себя ладошкой по лбу от неожиданного открытия и породилось в моем уме спонтанное уважение ко всем основным религиозным конфессиям. Язык теперь у меня не повернется хоть что-то плохое сказать об Исламе, Иудаизме, Христианстве или Индуизме. Проблема то не в учении, а в его горе-последователях.


Спасибо Топер, еще раз спасибо Dondhup! Your are the best!

----------


## Ондрий

> Испытывал я некоторую неприязнь к гражданину Кураеву на протяжении длительного времени. И сколько не старался, не удавалось мне эту неприязнь преодолеть. Как увижу его рожу, так не удержусь, обязательно или выругаюсь, или в экран плюну. Да мало того, как увижу православного, так настроение портится, хоть и человек передо мной во всех отношениях положительный.


бородатый, но в тему:

Идет себе бабушка, видит маленькую девочку в песочнице сидит и ожесточенно рвёт куклу.
Бабушка спрашивает:
- Девочка, а девочка! Зачем же ты куклу-то рвешь?
Девочка недобро исподлобья тяжелым взглядом посмотрела на бабушку и ответила:
- .... да я и с людьми-то... не очень!

Удачи в практиках  :Wink:

----------

Игорь Канунников (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Возьмите любую фотографию международного экуменического мероприятия и посмотрите, кто в первых рядах. Возьмите любое высказывание Далай-ламы и Кармапы об отношении к другим религиям.


Эта.. не путай палец и.... экуменизьм... "добрососедское отношение ко всем учениям" еще Ашока законодательно ввел.. 

И еще - не смотрю я фотографии "международного экуменического мероприятия"... мои Ламы  туда не ездуны... 

фигли.. если уж через инет лунги раздают - то уж на сомнительные "мероприятия" по дорогим гостинницам и тем более не западло съездить... а если еще и за счет бледнолицых верующих, то совсем хорошо... 

Вам самим выбирать - строить свой "монастырь" в себе поближе к долине или повыше к горам...

(Дондуп, спасибо за хорошую притчу!)

----------

Dondhup (25.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Согласно Ламрим ченмо, ребенок вспоминает прошлую жизнь в утробе матери и теряет память из-за шока, сопровождающего рождение.
> 
> Потеря памяти - это не очищение ума, очищение ума - это устранение восприятия своего "я" как существующего независимо.


Откуда у младенца независимое "я"?

----------


## Ашока

> Может быть попробовать обойтись без личных выпадов и обвинений в манипулировании ? Всем стане сразу легче.
> 
> Давайте обсуждать концепции а не единочаятелей, тем более что таковы правила буддийского диспута. Нарушение их приводит к накоплению дурной кармы тем более, что не знаешь кто твой оппонент , вдруг он Бодхисттва, или бхикшу как дост. Топпер? Дурные слова в адрес такого человек имеют очень негативные последствия. Хотите рассажу историю об этом.


Можно подумать кому то хочется ругаться. Просто не надо высокомерничать и не будет обид. Не будет обид, не будет ругани. 

Если Вы называете себя Ботхисаттвой или каким другим словом, говорящем о вашем высоком духовном статусе, так соответствуйте ему. Не формально, а реально.

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо Dondhup. Меня последнее время мучало странное чувство, будто где-то я Топера уже видел, вот только с буддизмом эта аллюзия все не стыковалась. И точно, как пелена с глаз упала, как только вы упомянули о "досточтимом". Это-ж диакон Кураев, только взращенный на благодатной буддийской почве.
> 
> .... Проблема то не в учении, а в его горе-последователях.


Игорь, вам модераторское предупреждение за стиль общения. Пожалуйста, оставайтесь в рамках приличия.



> Мамадорогая, такого маразма я от вас не ожидал. Предпочту не продолжать дискуссию. Оставайтесь при своем мнении, оно вам очень идет.


Касаемо маразма так же предупреждение.
Касаемо дискуссии: читая ваши сообщения у меня не сложилось представления, что вы хорошо разбираетесь в Дхамме. Так, что либо аргументируйте свои не очень содержательные выпады, либо не давайте подобных оценок.

----------


## Топпер

> Можно подумать кому то хочется ругаться. Просто не надо высокомерничать и не будет обид. Не будет обид, не будет ругани. 
> 
> Если Вы называете себя Ботхисаттвой или каким другим словом, говорящем о вашем высоком духовном статусе, так соответствуйте ему. Не формально, а реально.


Ашока, вам так же модераторское предупреждение. Прекратите флудить и переходить на личности.

----------

Чиффа (25.01.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Откуда у младенца независимое "я"?


оттуда же, откуда и у Вас. Младенцы осознают. Просто не говорят об осознании.

----------


## Dondhup

> Откуда у младенца независимое "я"?


У всех живых существ в потоке сознания присутствует неведение относительно истинного существования "я".  Непосредственным восприятием пустоты собственной самосущности обладают только Святые и Будды.

Механизм раскрыт в Учении о зависимом происхождении, важнейшем из Учений Будды, подробней см 2 том Ламрим ченмо.

----------

Чиффа (25.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вам самим выбирать - строить свой "монастырь" в себе поближе к долине или повыше к горам...
> 
> (Дондуп, спасибо за хорошую притчу!)


 :Smilie: 
Твоя пещера налжорпы судя по фотке высоко в горах  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашока

> оттуда же, откуда и у Вас. Младенцы осознают. Просто не говорят об осознании.


Я знаю, что осознают. Я о другом вообще спросила, врубайтесь все таки.

----------


## Ашока

> У всех живых существ в потоке сознания присутствует неведение относительно истинного существования "я".  Непосредственным восприятием пустоты собственной самосущности обладают только Святые и Будды.
> 
> Механизм раскрыт в Учении о зависимом происхождении, важнейшем из Учений Будды, подробней см 2 том Ламрим ченмо.


Такое впечатление, что общаешься с роботом

----------

Tiop (25.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (26.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

А по обсуждаемому вопросу?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашока

> А по обсуждаемому вопросу?


Что по обсуждаемому вопросу? Не поняла

----------


## Dondhup

Что Вы можете сказать по обсуждаемому вопросу. 
Про "робота" и прочие особенности вашего восприятия можно написать по аське или в ЛС.

----------


## Ашока

> У всех живых существ в потоке сознания присутствует неведение относительно истинного существования "я".  Непосредственным восприятием пустоты собственной самосущности обладают только Святые и Будды.
> 
> Механизм раскрыт в Учении о зависимом происхождении, важнейшем из Учений Будды, подробней см 2 том Ламрим ченмо.


Короче, младенцы, они как Святые способны переживать Нирвану.

----------


## Ашока

Каждый человек в начале своей жизни переживает это состояние. Потом забывает, накапливаются клеши.

----------


## Dondhup

Рождение живым существом в том числе человеком (вхождение ув утробу матери где происходит соединение крови матери семени отца и сознания существа бардо) происходит в силу неведения, это первое звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения.
Младенцы находятся под властью неведения так же как все другие живые существа.

----------


## Ашока

> Рождение живым существом в том числе человеком (вхождение ув утробу матери где происходит соединение крови матери семени отца и сознания существа бардо) происходит в силу неведения, это первое звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения.
> Младенцы находятся под властью неведения так же как все другие живые существа.


До вхождения в утробу, да. После, сознание очищается.

----------


## Dondhup

> До вхождения в утробу, да. После, сознание очищается.


На основании чего вы утверждаете это?
И в силу каких причин вы считаете, что сознание в утробе очищается от аффектов?

В Учении Будды нет ничего об очищении сознания в утробе иначе все давно стали бы Буддами  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> На основании чего вы утверждаете это?
> И в силу каких причин вы считаете, что сознание в утробе очищается от аффектов?


дети маленькие, даже не младенцы, а старше намного, у них мыслительный поток отсутствует. Клеши - что "хорошо", что "плохо", отсутствуют. Эмоционально, они любят всех и вся. В младеньчестве они не знают что такое мама, что такое папа. У них полностью отсутствуют абсолютно ВСЕ клеши. Они -Будды. Со временем, конечно все меняется. 
Dondhup, ну неужели Вы не помните свое сознание в год, пять, десять, пятнадцать лет? Что, никакой разницы?

В тибетской книге мертвых говорится, что сознание и воспоминания о прошлой жизни полностью отрубаются перед вхождением в утробу. 




> В Учении Будды нет ничего об очищении сознания в утробе иначе все давно стали бы Буддами


Из этого состояния выводят  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  лет эдак через 5-10. Клеши отсутствуют, но карма та осталась.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Потом и клеши накапливаются.  :Frown:

----------


## Иван Ран

Ашока, совсем маленькие дети могут только походить на Будд, но они не разумны. Так можно и олигофренов в будды записать, только потому что они ангелов напоминают. Как здесь  :Smilie:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ5Grncdjlc

----------

Liza Lyolina (26.01.2009), Анатолий Палыч (28.01.2009), Чиффа (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Ашока, совсем маленькие дети могут только походить на Будд, но они не разумны. Так можно и олигофренов в будды записать, только потому что они ангелов напоминают. Как здесь  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ5Grncdjlc


Так и есть. Умственно отсталые, они ближе всего к этому состоянию. Им потоки мыслей не надо останавливать и клешей у них многих тож нет.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Иван Ран

Ашока, к этому, это какому состоянию? Состоянию самадхи? Вы по личному опыту судите?




> Им потоки мыслей не надо останавливать и клешей у них многих тож нет.


Наоборот, поток мыслей у них не останавливается, увидели птичку: "ой птычка, гыгыгы..."; переключилось внимания на что-то другое: "ой, машинка, би бип".

----------


## Dondhup

> дети маленькие, даже не младенцы, а старше намного, у них мыслительный поток отсутствует. Клеши - что "хорошо", что "плохо", отсутствуют. Эмоционально, они любят всех и вся. В младеньчестве они не знают что такое мама, что такое папа. У них полностью отсутствуют абсолютно ВСЕ клеши. Они -Будды. Со временем, конечно все меняется. 
> Dondhup, ну неужели Вы не помните свое сознание в год, пять, десять, пятнадцать лет? Что, никакой разницы?
> 
> В тибетской книге мертвых говорится, что сознание и воспоминания о прошлой жизни полностью отрубаются перед вхождением в утробу. 
> Из этого состояния выводят  лет эдак через 5-10. Клеши отсутствуют, но карма та осталась.  Потом и клеши накапливаются.


Это совершенно неверно.

У плода при возникновении приятных ощущений возникает привязанность а неприятных - неприязнь, кроме того присутствует неведение как основа для проявления других аффектов. 
Аффекты есть в потоке сознания любого живого существа, от червяка до бога арупа локи.

Невозможно очистить сознание от ВСЕХ аффектов в том числе неведения и вновь их обрести. Невозможно стать Буддой и потерять это состояние.

Я уже советовал Вам не опираться только на чтение книг, а слушать Дхарму у квалифицированного Учителя, тогда не будет таких ошибочных представлений  в том числе о Бардо тедол. Тем более что этот текст относиться с тантрийским текстам и адекватно понять его самостоятельно не войдя в соответствующую традицию вообще невозможно.

----------


## Ашока

> Ашока, к этому, это какому состоянию? Состоянию самадхи? Вы по личному опыту судите?
> 
> 
> Наоборот, поток мыслей у них не останавливается, увидели птичку: "ой птычка, гыгыгы..."; переключилось внимания на что-то другое: "ой, машинка, би бип".


Оёёй. Иван, Иван  :Cry:

----------


## Вантус

> Так и есть. Умственно отсталые, они ближе всего к этому состоянию. Им потоки мыслей не надо останавливать и клешей у них многих тож нет.


У Вас крайне извращенное представление об учении Будд. Неведение-авидья - также клеша, а у детей, а тем паче - олигофренов она присутствует в полный рост.

----------

Legba (28.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (26.01.2009), Поляков (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> У Вас крайне извращенное представление об учении Будд. Неведение-авидья - также клеша, а у детей, а тем паче - олигофренов она присутствует в полный рост.


Что же по вашему ведение? Логика? Способность мыслить?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Что значит ведать?

----------


## Dondhup

> Что же по вашему ведение? Логика? Способность мыслить? 
> 
> Что значит ведать?


В Учении Будды неведение это невозможность воспринимать относительную и обсолютьную истины, в том числе пустоту и взаими зависимость.
Прежде чем вступать в диспут стоит изучить основы Дхармы под руководтством квалифицированного Ламы, не не опираться на собственные представления о ней.  

Если конечно Вы хотите реально практиковать Дхарму, если же обсуждать зубы вороны или сына бесплодной женщины с местными " эзотериками" то изучать ничего конечно не нужно.

----------


## Вантус

АКБ 1



> 2.   Абхидхарма - это чистая мудрость
> вместе с сопровождающими [ее дхармами].
> *Здесь мудрость означает постижение (различение) дхарм*. Чистая -не загрязненная [_аффективностью_ сознания].


А помимо различения дхарм нет способа достичь Освобождения (там же).
В переводе на русский это означает, что "ведение" - это *понимание* того, что "я" существует лишь относительно, как наименование. Это как минимум, так как есть еще понимание пустоты от самобытия дхарм, оно более глубоко.

----------


## Ашока

> АКБ 1
> 
> А помимо различения дхарм нет способа достичь Освобождения (там же).
> В переводе на русский это означает, что "ведение" - это *понимание* того, что "я" существует лишь относительно, как наименование. Это как минимум, так как есть еще понимание пустоты от самобытия дхарм, оно более глубоко.


Понятно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А если "я" нет вообще, то как узнать, что оно относительно? 
У Будды нет "я" и он знает, что "я" относительно, потому что оно у него когда то было. А если "я" не было?

----------


## Вантус

> Понятно.  А если "я" нет вообще, то как узнать, что оно относительно? 
> У Будды нет "я" и он знает, что "я" относительно, потому что оно у него когда то было. А если "я" не было?


Какой-то бред, опять же. У Будды не то, что когда-то было "я", а потом оно исчезло, никогда изначально и не было у него никакого "я". У Вас, у меня, у Dondhup'а "я" также нет и никогда не было. Зато есть ложное воззрение о существовании независимого "я". Будда или архат это ложное воззрение отринули внимательным поиском этого "я" и другими методами. Дети и олигофрены же даже и не задумываются о "я", неспособность к логическому анализу и прочие причины мешают им даже задуматься над этим вопросом. Но тем не менее, ложное воззрение о "я" у них есть, поэтому они обижаются, защищают свое имущество, плачут, и т.д.

----------

Dondhup (26.01.2009)

----------


## Homer

Ашока, ваше сообщение под номером 231, говоря современным языком, 'жжот'! Я не пытаюсь вас задеть. Просто мысль о том, что буддисты стремятся достичь состояния 'умственной отсталости' - это просто источник позитива на целый день!  :Smilie: ))

----------

Legba (28.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Какой-то бред, опять же. У Будды не то, что когда-то было "я", а потом оно исчезло, никогда изначально и не было у него никакого "я". У Вас, у меня, у Dondhup'а "я" также нет и никогда не было. Зато есть ложное воззрение о существовании независимого "я". Будда или архат это ложное воззрение отринули внимательным поиском этого "я" и другими методами. Дети и олигофрены же даже и не задумываются о "я", неспособность к логическому анализу и прочие причины мешают им даже задуматься над этим вопросом. Но тем не менее, ложное воззрение о "я" у них есть, поэтому они обижаются, защищают свое имущество, плачут, и т.д.


Они не задумываются над этим и у них нету этого ложного "я". Вот и все. А умственно отсталому (не знаю каких Вы видели), ему все равно, отнимают у него имущество, обижают его или нет. Он блаженен. О блаженных слышали?

----------


## Вантус

> Они не задумываются над этим и у них нету этого ложного "я". Вот и все. А умственно отсталому (не знаю каких Вы видели), ему все равно, отнимают у него имущество, обижают его или нет. Он блаженен. О блаженных слышали?


Вы когда-нибудь слышали, как одно дитё кричит другому - "Отдай мою лопатку! (и попробуй не отдать)" или что-то подобное? Это и есть то самое "я". У ребенка есть мысль о существовании обладателя лопатки и желание обладать лопаткой. Он не высказывает это в таких умных терминах (не способен), но вполне огорчается от разобщения с нравящимся ему предметом. Эта "идея Я" - не что-то заумное, а просто склонность изобретать некого обладателя, "я", мыслить в категориях "обладатель" и "обладаемое".
Вы, похоже, много чего не слышали, в том числе и истошного воя умственно отсталых. Понимаете, во сне у Вас тоже много чего нет, что же, во сне Вы- Будда? Стоит отличать неспособность к анализу ситуации с "я" и понимание отсутствия "я".

----------

Иван Ран (26.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> У ребенка есть мысль о существовании обладателя лопатки и желание обладать лопаткой.


Только не мысль, а инстинкт.

----------


## Ашока

> Вы когда-нибудь слышали, как одно дитё кричит другому - "Отдай мою лопатку! (и попробуй не отдать)" или что-то подобное? Это и есть то самое "я". У ребенка есть мысль о существовании обладателя лопатки и желание обладать лопаткой. Он не высказывает это в таких умных терминах (не способен), но вполне огорчается от разобщения с нравящимся ему предметом. Эта "идея Я" - не что-то заумное, а просто склонность изобретать некого обладателя, "я", мыслить в категориях "обладатель" и "обладаемое".


А потом он эту лопатку бросает в песочнице и забывает о ее существовании. А потом родитель говорит ему, дете, что ж ты плохой такой лопатку оставил, она ведь - твоя. И ребенок с этих пор понимает, что она - его. 




> Вы, похоже, много чего не слышали, в том числе и истошного воя умственно отсталых. Понимаете, во сне у Вас тоже много чего нет, что же, во сне Вы- Будда? Стоит отличать неспособность к анализу ситуации с "я" и понимание отсутствия "я".


Во сне как раз много чего есть.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Иван Ран

Ашока, сансарное воспитание это лишь одна из причин эгоизма, а основная это уже врождённый животный инстинкт. Ведь взрослые тоже были детьми, а те кто их учил тоже, и так до первых людей, которых никто не учил, а они сами такими выросли.

----------


## Вантус

> А потом он эту лопатку бросает в песочнице и забывает о ее существовании. А потом родитель говорит ему, дете, что ж ты плохой такой лопатку оставил, она ведь - твоя. И ребенок с этих пор понимает, что она - его. 
> 
> 
> 
> Во сне как раз много чего есть.


Ыыыы........Отберите лопатку, пока он ее еще не бросил, попробуйте. Какая, по-вашему, мотивация ребенка, не дающего другому лопатку, если он не знает еще что лопатка - его?
Какова мотивация павиана-доминанта отбирать у других жратву?

----------

Liza Lyolina (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Ыыыы........Отберите лопатку, пока он ее еще не бросил, попробуйте. Какая, по-вашему, мотивация ребенка, не дающего другому лопатку, если он не знает еще что лопатка - его?


Ему уже все объяснили, что его, что не его.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Какова мотивация павиана-доминанта отбирать у других жратву?


Животные разные бывают, с разным уровнем ЭГо, тож. У меня кошка Козюля. Она к еде равнодушна. Другие кошки, особенно Милюзгушка с ума сходит, когда еду видит, всех расталкивает, бежит. А Козюля нет. Даже в детстве так было. Братики и сестры ее бегут к миске с едой как сумасшедшие, а она стоит рядом, думает о чем то. Все разойдутся, она подойдет, три часа нюхает, неспешно поест.

----------


## Вантус

> Ему уже все объяснили, что его, что не его.


Сами себе противоречите - ему объяснят позже, Вы сами сказали. Я себя в детстве нормально помню и, походу, собственность - врожденный инстинкт. И кто рассказал самому первому дитяти?

----------


## Ашока

> Сами себе противоречите - ему объяснят позже, Вы сами сказали. Я себя в детстве нормально помню и, походу, собственность - врожденный инстинкт. И кто рассказал самому первому дитяти?


Не, я имела ввиду до этого, конечно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Я тоже много чего помню из детства. Я к вещам была равнодушна, как раз бросала свои игрушки на улице.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я помню точно, что чувство собственности не врожденно. 
Достаточно пару раз по шее получить из за оставленных игрушек и фсе, чувство собственности сформировано.

----------


## Топпер

> дети маленькие, даже не младенцы, а старше намного, у них мыслительный поток отсутствует. Клеши - что "хорошо", что "плохо", отсутствуют. Эмоционально, они любят всех и вся. В младеньчестве они не знают что такое мама, что такое папа. У них полностью отсутствуют абсолютно ВСЕ клеши. Они -Будды. Со временем, конечно все меняется. 
> Dondhup, ну неужели Вы не помните свое сознание в год, пять, десять, пятнадцать лет? Что, никакой разницы?
> 
> Из этого состояния выводят  лет эдак через 5-10. Клеши отсутствуют, но карма та осталась.  Потом и клеши накапливаются.





> Короче, младенцы, они как Святые способны переживать Нирвану.


Это ошибочное понимание Дхаммы. 
Идеи о том, что дети - это святые переживающие Ниббану характерны для нью-эйджа (для Ошо в частности).
Младенцы неспособны различать даже самых простых объектов, не говоря уж о сложных явлениях.  Ои не способны отличить приносящее страдание от преносящего счастье даже на самом примитивном уровне. Например, не могут узреть связь между засовыванием в рот грязных предметов и болью в животе в результате этого.

О какой Ниббане младенцев можно говорить, если Ниббана - это устранение страданий и омрачений - килес.

Или взять пример детской алчности: ребёнок практически не может отказаться от чего-либо вкусного или от новой игрушки. Настолько сильны желания. 
Где тут Ниббана?

----------

Dondhup (26.01.2009), Legba (28.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (26.01.2009), Won Soeng (26.01.2009), Александр С (28.01.2009), Анатолий Палыч (28.01.2009), Вантус (26.01.2009), Поляков (26.01.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (26.01.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Достаточно пару раз по шее получить из за оставленных игрушек и фсе, чувство собственности сформировано.


Действительно, где-то до 3 лет у ребенка нет чувства собственности по отношению к материальным предметам. Но это быстро проходит, стоит ему понять, что поток игрушек не бесконечен, что есть такие редкие игрушки которых нет ни у кого из знакомых детей, что есть игрушки лучше, больше, ярче и проч. Но попробуйте не допустить к ребенку маму в любом раннем возрасте и вы поймете, что значит детское чувство собственности.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Ваше замечание по русскому языку и попыткой развязать лингвистический флуд, выглядит не менее неуместно в топике. На то соббсно и был намек.. извините, что теперь написал это открытым текстом 
> Простите что встрял в ваш научный спор.


Это не было замечание с попыткой развязать лингвистический флуд.
А было замечание с попыткой прояснить Ашоке в чем путаница с иллюзорностью у нее. 
По моему если понимаешь к чему эту иллюзорность прикладывать, то все встает на свои места. Становится понятно, что речь идет не о том, что мы забиваем на этот мир, потому что он иллюзия, а о том, что мы работаем со своим восприятием.
К лингвистике мое замечание не имело отношения. 
А в этой теме я ответила потому, что вопрос был задан здесь.

----------


## ullu

> Перед тем как попасть в утробу происходит потеря сознания с забыванием информации и клише прошлой жизни. Человек приходит в новую жизнь с очищенным сознанием.


По какой причине он приходит?

----------


## Ашока

Надоело спорить  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ашока

> Действительно, где-то до 3 лет у ребенка нет чувства собственности по отношению к материальным предметам. Но это быстро проходит, стоит ему понять, что поток игрушек не бесконечен, что есть такие редкие игрушки которых нет ни у кого из знакомых детей, что есть игрушки лучше, больше, ярче и проч. Но попробуйте не допустить к ребенку маму в любом раннем возрасте и вы поймете, что значит детское чувство собственности.


Ну, да. С трех лет ребенок начинает социализироваться, копировать поведение взрослых.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> Надоело спорить


почему то меня это не удивляет.

----------


## Поляков

> Ну, да. С трех лет ребенок начинает социализироваться, копировать поведение взрослых.


Это плохо? Скорее всего вы встречали людей, которые испытывают проблемы с собственной социализацией в той или иной степени - разве они похожи на пребывающих в нирване? Сколько я видел буддийских учителей, у них нет проблем в общении и налаживании контактов с другими людьми, скорее наоборот.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (26.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Вы меня, пожалуйста, извините, я только начало прочитала, дальше всё равно не осилю, но не спросить не могу. 
Если с описанием внутриутробного развития такая... как бы это помягче... вышла, то почему с описанием, скажем, адов не может быть то же самое? Как вот теперь верить?

Какое зловоние? Даже у новорожденного какашки не пахнут совсем. Какие выделения мозжечка, пропитывающие пищу? Мама дорогая.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Слезно молись Цзонкапе: "Верую, ламо, помози моему неверию!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> "Цонкапа писал Ламрим прежде всего для современников. Он не мог писать так, чтобы текст подходил без каких-либо поправок людям и 15-го века, и 21-го, и 25-го."
> Вы думаете Чже Ринпоче не обладал всезнанием и всведениеми не знал,д что Ламрим будем читать мы с Вами. Ламрим - это комментарий к Слову Будды помгаю9ий лучше его изучать а не новое Учение.


Во-первых, будущее не предопределено полностью. Во-вторых, еще раз говорю: невозможно написать текст, который подходил бы всем. По той же причине Будда дал 84 000 учений, разные для разных слушателей.




> " И почему, по-вашему, Чже Ринпоче мог исказить в целях упайи описание внутриутробного развития (сейчас-то мы знаем, что никакие пищевые остатки, например, через пуповину не поступают), но не мог просто воспользоваться бытующими представлениями, чтобы привести еще один довод о страдательности существования в сансаре? "
> 
> Чже Ринпоче не мог ничего исказить.


То есть описание пребывания в утробе мы должны понимать буквально? (Ну, может, лучше было сказать не "исказить", а "использовать искаженные представления".)

----------


## Ашока

> Это плохо? Скорее всего вы встречали людей, которые испытывают проблемы с собственной социализацией в той или иной степени - разве они похожи на пребывающих в нирване? Сколько я видел буддийских учителей, у них нет проблем в общении и налаживании контактов с другими людьми, скорее наоборот.


При чем тут плохо или не плохо. И при чем тут я? и причем тут буддийские учителя? Вы описали




> Действительно, где-то до 3 лет у ребенка нет чувства собственности по отношению к материальным предметам. Но это быстро проходит, стоит ему понять, что поток игрушек не бесконечен, что есть такие редкие игрушки которых нет ни у кого из знакомых детей, что есть игрушки лучше, больше, ярче и проч. Но попробуйте не допустить к ребенку маму в любом раннем возрасте и вы поймете, что значит детское чувство собственности.


что с трех лет ребенок становится собственником. Я ответила, что он копирует поведение взрослых. 
Копирование - механиз социолизации. Так это происходит, плохо это или хорошо.

----------


## Dondhup

"Во-первых, будущее не предопределено полностью. Во-вторых, еще раз говорю: невозможно написать текст, который подходил бы всем. По той же причине Будда дал 84 000 учений, разные для разных слушателей."

Будда обладает всезнанием и всеведением, поэтому никогда не ошибается в том числе обладает абсолютным ясновидением. Об этом есть истории в каноне.
Что касается 84000 то это не означает существование 84 000 версий Ламрима. В Ламриме Учение сутр представлено во все полноте, не охвачен только раздел тантр.


"То есть описание пребывания в утробе мы должны понимать буквально? (Ну, может, лучше было сказать не "исказить", а "использовать искаженные представления"."
Термины могу быть другими но сам факт страдания младенца в утробе не мог быть искажен.
Хотя хотите заниматься ревизией Дхармы, подгонять ее под очередные "представления современной науки" - Ваше дело.

Современная наука по крайней мере академическая не признает к примеру существование энергии ци и каналов, но я сам ее чувствую, хотя большинство людей нет. Достаточно заниматься традиционным цуань фа чтобы со временем убедиться в существовании ци, но людям это не нужно в том числе и академическим ученым.

----------


## Ашока

А вообще, читать Ламрим тяжело. Все время запугивание. Ко всему надо испытывать отвращение, это ведь сансара. Да, еще надо бесприкословно лелеять каждое слово Учения. Не знаю, не знаю. Не хочу.

----------


## Aion

> Современная наука по крайней мере академическая не признает к примеру существование энергии ци...


П.П.Гаряев
ВОЛНОВОЙ ГЕНЕТИЧЕСКИЙ КОД
http://rusnauka.narod.ru/lib/author/garyaev_p_p/1

----------


## Dondhup

> А вообще, читать Ламрим тяжело. Все время запугивание. Ко всему надо испытывать отвращение, это ведь сансара. Да, еще надо бесприкословно лелеять каждое слово Учения. Не знаю, не знаю. Не хочу.


Вас никто и не заставляет.
Для того что бы понять первую истину Святого, необходимы причины и условия.

Я когда слушал комментарий к Ламриму испытывал радость  :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (26.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Сообщение от Ашока * 
> А вообще насколько страх (отвращение) может быть эффективен как средство мотивации для практики? Постоянно испытывать страх, это же плохо.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Топпер, а чего именно Вы боитесь?

----------


## Юань Дин

> А вообще, читать Ламрим тяжело. Все время запугивание. Ко всему надо испытывать отвращение, это ведь сансара. Да, еще надо бесприкословно лелеять каждое слово Учения. Не знаю, не знаю. Не хочу.


Для тех, кто не хочет читать Ламрим, есть много других, не менее интересных методик. Зачем себя через силу заставлять. Буддизм тибетским не ограничивается. Есть еще и дзэн, и тхеравада. А по Вашей традиции, кажется, не Ламрим надо бы читать  :Smilie:  , а Сутру Помоста.
А потом, в тхеравадинских статьях как-то не встречал таких систем адов и пр. Не нравятся системы эти с бардо, адами и пр., переходите на другие тексты. Что-то более практичное и менее слобоблудствующее.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а чего именно Вы боитесь?


К сожалению не всего, чего бы стоило бояться. Я тоже во многом подобен слепцу идущему по карнизу. 
А бояться стоит и дурных перерождений и напрасно потраченного времени и, возможно главное, потери уже накопленного опыта.

----------

Neroli (26.01.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вас никто и не заставляет.
> Я когда слушал комментарий к Ламриму испытывал радость


Счастливый Вы человек. А я вот, когда слушал комментарий, боролся со сном и думал, когда же начнется медитация. А мне давали всё лекции, лекции, лекции. А лекции я могу и у местных священников послушать. Не туда попал. Думал, что-то типа випассаны.
Я к тому, что через силу заставлять себя нельзя читать то, к чему не тянет.

----------


## Neroli

> К сожалению не всего, чего бы стоило бояться. Я тоже во многом подобен слепцу идущему по карнизу. 
> А бояться стоит и дурных перерождений и напрасно потраченного времени и, возможно главное, потери уже накопленного опыта.


А на чем ваш страх базируется? Знание? Вера? 
Дело в том, что можно всю жизнь потратить на страх, например, перед страданиями эмбриона, которых как выясняется и нет. Во всяком случае никакого зловония и ужасных каловых масс внутри утробы не существует. Понимаете меня?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (26.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Современная наука по крайней мере академическая не признает к примеру существование энергии ци и каналов


Эти явления в Китае изучаются на вполне научной основе. И есть подозрение, что ци и меридианы (в отличие от праны и каналов) вещи отнюдь не мистические, а вполне объяснимые.

----------


## Dondhup

"Что-то более практичное и менее слобоблудствующее. "
Это некорректно и неуважительно по отношению к Будде Цонкапе и Учению Будды.

----------


## Dondhup

> Счастливый Вы человек. А я вот, когда слушал комментарий, боролся со сном и думал, когда же начнется медитация. А мне давали всё лекции, лекции, лекции. А лекции я могу и у местных священников послушать. Не туда попал. Думал, что-то типа випассаны.
> Я к тому, что через силу заставлять себя нельзя читать то, к чему не тянет.


Пандиты не практикуют сосредоточение, налджорпы - не изучают Слов. Типичные ошибки. 
Для того чтобы практиковать Проникновение необходимо освоить как однонаправленную так и аналитическую медитацию.

Когда к нам приезжал Его Святейшество Сакья Трезин он очень хорошо рассказал о том как 6 парамит практикуют во время слушания Дхармы.

А бороться со сном я и мне приходилось - это из-за моей тупости и лени.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Во всяком случае никакого зловония и ужасных каловых масс внутри утробы не существует.


Существуют, Нероли, еще как существуют. Последние данные науки свидетельствуют об этом.  :Wink:  Неужели Вы усомнились в священных текстах?! Маловере.
Не будем сомневаться в текстах Ламрим, дабы не было неуважения к Учению Будды Цонкапы.
Простите, Dondhup.

----------


## Топпер

> А на чем ваш страх базируется? Знание? Вера?


На жизненном опыте. Достаточно посмотреть  на себя 20 лет назад. И посмотрить, какими мы будем через 20 лет.
Или посмотреть  на окружающих. Обычно этого бывает достаточно.



> Дело в том, что можно всю жизнь потратить на страх, например, перед страданиями эмбриона, которых как выясняется и нет. Во всяком случае никакого зловония и ужасных каловых масс внутри утробы не существует. Понимаете меня?


А это уже просто антураж. Красиво-ужастные детали. По большому счёту нет разницы как он ведёт себя в утробе. Главное, что его будущее старость и смерть.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.01.2009), Поляков (26.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> По большому счёту нет разницы как он ведёт себя в утробе.


В таком случае, зачем же писать об этом, если нет разницы?  :Smilie:  Зачем эти ужастики, да ещё с претензией на всеведение?

----------


## Топпер

Потому, что Ламрим - это письменное изложение системы воспитания.  Лама Цзонкапа считал, что это нужно излагать. Те, кто считают себя его последователями идут этим путём. Было бы странным, если бы гелукпа стали отрицать ценность учений своего родоначальника.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В десятый раз: *речь не об отрицании всей системы, не об отрицании ценности учения Цзонкапы.*

Предположим, он учил бы в наше время. И описывал бы состояние плода с позиций современной медицины. Лет через 400 всё это тоже наверняка будет казаться детским лепетом (если цивилизация себя не угробит, а продолжит развитие).

Разве в этом *частном вопросе* смысл и ценность учения Цзонкапы, чтобы так цепляться и вопреки очевидности твердить, что всё равно он прав, что ребёночек варится в утробе прямо вместе с отходами жизнедеятельности?

----------

Legba (28.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (27.01.2009), Александр С (28.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И ещё один момент. Ламрим - всего лишь общий обзор учения, сборник наставлений, комментариев и цитат. Ни более, ни менее. Вне всяких сомнений, авторы писали свои ламримы, чтобы *побудить учеников к практике*, а не к заучиванию ламрима наизусть в качестве священного писания.

----------

Александр С (28.01.2009), куру хунг (27.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Опять же в десятый раз: кто и почему будет оценщиком частный перед нами вопрос или общий? И того, как надо понимать его в современной ситуации.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Очень просто. Буддист будет оценщиком и с буддийских позиций. Общие вопросы - это Четыре Благородные и сам путь к освобождению. Космос, медицина, история - частные.

----------


## Топпер

А какой конкретно буддист?

----------


## Ашока

> Для тех, кто не хочет читать Ламрим, есть много других, не менее интересных методик. Зачем себя через силу заставлять. Буддизм тибетским не ограничивается. Есть еще и дзэн, и тхеравада. А по Вашей традиции, кажется, не Ламрим надо бы читать  , а Сутру Помоста.
> А потом, в тхеравадинских статьях как-то не встречал таких систем адов и пр. Не нравятся системы эти с бардо, адами и пр., переходите на другие тексты. Что-то более практичное и менее слобоблудствующее.


А ссылки не подскажите? На основное учение Дзэн и тхеравады.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашока

> Счастливый Вы человек. А я вот, когда слушал комментарий, боролся со сном и думал, когда же начнется медитация. А мне давали всё лекции, лекции, лекции. А лекции я могу и у местных священников послушать. Не туда попал. Думал, что-то типа випассаны.
> Я к тому, что через силу заставлять себя нельзя читать то, к чему не тянет.


Мне христианский миссионер тоже как то лекцию читал. Про ад. Не знаю, всем почему то сразу хочется меня пугать.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А я это так не люблю. Слишком невротична для такого Пути.

----------


## Топпер

> А ссылки не подскажите? На основное учение Дзэн и тхеравады.


посмотрите вот эту статью



> Мне христианский миссионер тоже как то лекцию читал. Про ад. Не знаю, всем почему то сразу хочется меня пугать.  А я это так не люблю. Слишком невротична для такого Пути.


Представьте двух людей, один из которых вам говорит: "За углом - бандиты. Будте осторожны". А второй говорит: "За углом ничего страшного нет".

Когда попадёте к бандитам, кого из двух посчитаете правым?

----------


## Ашока

> Представьте двух людей, один из которых вам говорит: "За углом - бандиты. Будте осторожны". А второй говорит: "За углом ничего страшного нет".
> 
> Когда попадёте к бандитам, кого из двух посчитаете правым?


Каждый находит то во что верит. 

Читала про Дзэн. У них потрясающее отношение к жизни.  Каждое мгновенье - откровение. Каждый момент - маленькая Нирвана. Думаю если с таким отношением встретить бандита, то это не будет чем то ужасным.

----------


## Топпер

То, что вы не верите в гоп-стоп не означает, что вы его не получите. Жизь не столь прекрасна, как хотелось бы. И от того, что вы надеваете розовые очки сама жизнь не поменяется. С каким бы отношением вы не встретили бандита, особой разницы не будет: или прекрасное ограбление или не очень прекрасное. В любом случае вы останетесь без денег.

----------


## Neroli

> На жизненном опыте. Достаточно посмотреть  на себя 20 лет назад. И посмотрить, какими мы будем через 20 лет.
> Или посмотреть  на окружающих. Обычно этого бывает достаточно.


Топпер, а что Вы видите? Болезни, старость и смерть? Они вас пугают и Вы начинаете практиковать? 
Но практика Вас от этого не избавит. 
Может избавить от страха перед этим. 
Значит практика может Вас избавить от движущей силы к практике, к самой себе т.е.
Странность какая-то. 
И все-таки, что Вы видите?




> А это уже просто антураж. Красиво-ужастные детали. По большому счёту нет разницы как он ведёт себя в утробе. Главное, что его будущее старость и смерть.


Ну а почему тогда описание адов не антураж? Или описание мира богов не антураж? Потому что нету четырехмерного УЗИ загробной жизни? А если появится? Опять махнем рукой и скажем нет никакой разницы?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (26.01.2009), куру хунг (27.01.2009), Спокойный (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> То, что вы не верите в гоп-стоп не означает, что вы его не получите. Жизь не столь прекрасна, как хотелось бы. И от того, что вы надеваете розовые очки сама жизнь не поменяется. С каким бы отношением вы не встретили бандита, особой разницы не будет: или прекрасное ограбление или не очень прекрасное. В любом случае вы останетесь без денег.


Получается, что Вы живете все время с мыслью, что где то есть бандиты. У вас страх, что Вы можете к ним попасть. Постоянное напряжение. 
Да, не нужно мне это. Бандиты, так бандиты. Что теперь, трястись всю жизнь. Буду я бояться, не буду, это что то изменит? Украдут деньги, ну и фиг с ними. 

С другой стороны получается, что деньги - привязанность. И где тут освобождение от страданий?

----------


## Топпер

> Получается, что Вы живете все время с мыслью, что где то есть бандиты. У вас страх, что Вы можете к ним попасть. Постоянное напряжение.


Это ваши субъективные трактовки. 
Если какой-либо человек скажет мне, что за углом бандиты, я просто туда не пойду. При чём здесь страх и напряжение? Просто здравый расчёт.



> Да, не нужно мне это. Бандиты, так бандиты. Что теперь, трястись всю жизнь. Буду я бояться, не буду, это что то изменит? Украдут деньги, ну и х... с ними.


На форуме запрещено употребление нецензурных выражений в т.ч. с подменой знаков. 



> С другой стороны получается, что деньги - привязанность. И где тут освобождение от страданий?


Это просто пример. Не о деньгах речь.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а что Вы видите? Болезни, старость и смерть? Они вас пугают и Вы начинаете практиковать? 
> Но практика Вас от этого не избавит.


Вообще говоря, должна избавить. В этом смысл достижения Ниббаны. Именно для избавления от этих явлений сам Будда начал практику.



> Может избавить от страха перед этим.


Страх - это метод. 
Кстати, на одной из стадий медитации, когда различается непостоянство всех дхамм, их постоянное разрушение, практик испывает очень негативное состояние. Практически панику.

----------

Dondhup (27.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Это ваши субъективные трактовки. 
> Если какой-либо человек скажет мне, что за углом бандиты, я просто туда не пойду. При чём здесь страх и напряжение? Просто здравый расчёт.
> 
> На форуме запрещено употребление нецензурных выражений в т.ч. с подменой знаков. 
> 
> Это просто пример. Не о деньгах речь.


У Вас мозги как то по другому работают чем у меня, значит. 

Насчет выражений. Я заменила на "фиг".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

Когда то я думал примерно как вы. Со временем взгляд поменялся.

----------

Dondhup (27.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Это ваши субъективные трактовки. 
> Если какой-либо человек скажет мне, что за углом бандиты, я просто туда не пойду. При чём здесь страх и напряжение? Просто здравый расчёт.


Так значит стараха Вы не испытываете. Ад вас не пугает. Ну и хорошо. А меня вот пугает и напряжение я испытываю.

----------


## Топпер

Пугает в хорошем смысле этого слова. Так, нормального человека пугает, например, зима. И он запасает на зиму топливо.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Кстати, на одной из стадий медитации, когда различается непостоянство всех дхамм, их постоянное разрушение, практик испывает очень негативное состояние. Практически панику.


Вспоминаю: "если и умрет, оживет".
А что следует после этого состояния в медитации?

----------


## Asanga

А меня ад для себя не пугает, поскольку я семейный человек, и окружающие для меня с легкостью видется мною такими же родственниками, о которых необходимо заботиться. А еще мои эгоцентрические усилия принесут пользу только одному мне, в то время как если я стану ростить в себе заботу о других, то  эти усилия прингесут сразу пользу большому количеству живых существ. Именно эта мысль в 3-м томе Ламрима и провозглашается.

----------


## Asanga

И мысль эта приводит к центральной идеи Ламрима - Бодхичитте.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (26.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Что-то более практичное и менее слобоблудствующее. "
> Это некорректно и неуважительно по отношению к Будде Цонкапе и Учению Будды.


Будда рекомендовал не принимать информацию на веру только потому, что она изложена уважаемым и авторитетным человеком или содержится в канонических писаниях. Только после того, как проверил и убедился, что это - истинно, это несет благо себе и другим,  стоит принимать что-то в качестве знания.

Такой подход рекомендовал Драгоценность Шакьев. Не вижу причин, почему то, что написал Дже Дзонкапа, должно избежать такой проверки.

Или Дже Дзонкапа уже выше Будды в понимании, постижении и реализациях? Иначе каловые массы из утробы - в студию.

----------


## До

> Во-вторых, еще раз говорю: невозможно написать текст, который подходил бы всем. По той же причине Будда дал 84 000 учений, разные для разных слушателей."


Вот я слышал, что Будда дал много поучений для разных типов, но из этого нельзя делать вывод, что _невозможно_ дать универсальное поучение. Во-вторых, когда Будда дал 4БИ он сказал, что 4БИ, это как след слона в который помещаются все прочие следы - учение о 4хБИ охватывает всё благо вообще. Третий пример - воздержание от убийства, разве это не универсальное поучение?



Про Ламрим и эмбрионов: очень *интересно* откуда оно взято - из медицинского трактата того времени или из Йогачарабхуми-сутры.



> By comparing the descriptions in the Yogacarabhumi Sutra of Buddhism and the texts of *modern embryology*, we found that though a little macroscopic, the descriptions in the Yogacarabhumi Sutra of Buddhism are rather detailed and *correct* as judged by the standard of medical science *at that time*.







> Во время внутриутробного развития эмбрион последовательно проходит все значимые формы организации представителей предшествующих стадий развития экосистемы.


Это, кстати, заблуждение (ссылка на хр. сайт, просто такая попалась).

----------


## ullu

> почему то, что написал Дже Дзонкапа, должно избежать такой проверки.


Потому что это несет благо себе и другим.

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что это несет благо себе и другим.


Что несет? Неадекватное реальности описание!? Может когда-то и несло, теперь лишь вызывает сомнения во всем учении целиком.

----------

Liza Lyolina (27.01.2009), Neroli (27.01.2009), PampKin Head (27.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (26.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Про Ламрим и эмбрионов: очень *интересно* откуда оно взято - из медицинского трактата того времени или из Йогачарабхуми-сутры.


Вроде бы это цитаты из сутры "Вхождения в чрево".
Надо проанализировать текст Йогачарабхуми-сутры. По абстрактам судить - дело гиблое.

----------


## Вантус

> "Что-то более практичное и менее слобоблудствующее. "
> Это некорректно и неуважительно по отношению к Будде Цонкапе и Учению Будды.


Добавлю, что сложно найти хоть каплю словоблудия в Ламриме. На редкость сжатый трактат без единого лишнего слова. Все на уровне науки своего времени, кроме философии, которая изрядно опережает и теперешние достижения науки, так сказать.
А уж то что для эмбрионов верно, что



> Его жизненная сила - зыбка


никем не может быть оспорено. Равно как и то что сам процесс рождения весьма неприятен и грозит смертельными опасностями для матери и ребенка. Равно как и то, что беременность легко может повлечь смерть матери или плода, или их обоих.

----------

Liza Lyolina (27.01.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

*опять пристаю с детишками*
Ашока, а аборт - это убийство?
А мини-аборт? Когда зародышу 24-25 дней отроду?

----------


## Вантус

> Каждый находит то во что верит. 
> 
> Читала про Дзэн. У них потрясающее отношение к жизни.  Каждое мгновенье - откровение. Каждый момент - маленькая Нирвана. Думаю если с таким отношением встретить бандита, то это не будет чем то ужасным.


Хотите я вас познакомлю с материалами, в которых говорится, как граждане совершили ограбление, насильственные действия сексуального характера и, наконец, сожжение заживо некоей пенсионерки 70 лет? Это все в РФ, году в позапрошлом. Или как четверо несовершеннолетних совершили изнасилование, затем насильственные действия сексуального характера, затем тяжкие телесные повреждения, повлекшие смерть к женщине-БОМЖ (это в моем родном Воронеже)?

Если постараться просто оглянуться вокруг себя (подружитесь с Вашим УУМ и пораспрашивайте его по работе - много чего узнаете), то рассказы про эмбрионов просто покажутся доброй сказкой на ночь.

----------

Liza Lyolina (27.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (27.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Хотите я вас познакомлю с материалами, в которых говорится, как граждане совершили ограбление, насильственные действия сексуального характера и, наконец, сожжение заживо некоей пенсионерки 70 лет? Это все в РФ, году в позапрошлом. Или как четверо несовершеннолетних совершили изнасилование, затем насильственные действия сексуального характера, затем тяжкие телесные повреждения, повлекшие смерть к женщине-БОМЖ (это в моем родном Воронеже)?


А откуда берётся уверенность в том, что это не нормально?

----------


## Вантус

Главным образом из того, что у меня нет особого желания подвергаться ограблению и далее по списку. А так - нормально, у многих людей копаться в этом - работа и страдают они профессиональным цинизмом. Вы зовете этих людей мусорами и удивляетесь, почему они не сочувствуют какой-нибудь вашей ужасной беде и, о ужас, им на нее даже положить.

----------


## ullu

> Что несет? Неадекватное реальности описание!? Может когда-то и несло, теперь лишь вызывает сомнения во всем учении целиком.


У вас. Это ваши обстоятельства. Вы не думали что вы просто не правильно с ними работаете?

----------


## Вантус

> У вас. Это ваши обстоятельства. Вы не думали что вы просто не правильно с ними работаете?


У меня - не вызывают никаких сомнений. Ни в ложности описания состояния эмбриона, ни в пользе вызова отвращения от нового рождения. Если Вы утверждаете, что Чже Цонкапа призывал Вас убеждать себя, что черное - это белое, то Вы клевещете на него.

----------

Liza Lyolina (27.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (27.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Главным образом из того, что у меня нет особого желания подвергаться ограблению и далее по списку.


Я своим вопросом попытался указать на кое-что другое, а именно на то, что позволяет вам клеветать на жизнь, разочарование? В чём именно?

----------


## Вантус

> Я своим вопросом попытался указать на кое-что другое, а именно на то, что позволяет вам клеветать на жизнь, разочарование? В чём именно?


А я ничуть не клевещу, мои слова - это упоминание фактов, от меня не зависящих (поищите по постановлениям ВС РФ). Не я же сам изобрел рассказы про этих убиенных. К тому же, отличный заменитель маловероятных эмбрионских страданий. А - вот еще. Одна гражданка (рабочая в НЛМК), страдающая олигофренией степени дебильности, родила ребенка, после чего положила его в чемодан и выбросила. Местные жители нашли по зловонию чемодан, каковой снесли в милицию. Гражданка так и не смогла пояснить мотивов своего поступка, но утверждала, что ей надо было на работу.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А я ничуть не клевещу, мои слова - это упоминание фактов, от меня не зависящих (поищите по постановлениям ВС РФ). Не я же сам изобрел рассказы про этих убиенных. К тому же, отличный заменитель маловероятных эмбрионских страданий.


Это несомненно факты, но далеко не приговор жизни в целом, а именно так вы противопоставляете свою позицию, "дзенскому" восприятию жизни, о котором сказала Ашока.

----------


## ullu

> У меня - не вызывают никаких сомнений. Ни в ложности описания состояния эмбриона, ни в пользе вызова отвращения от нового рождения. Если Вы утверждаете, что Чже Цонкапа призывал Вас убеждать себя, что черное - это белое, то Вы клевещете на него.


Да я спрашивала про пользу от выискивания несоответствий того как описаны вещи в книгах по учению и того как их описывает современна наука.

----------


## Вантус

> Это несомненно факты, но далеко не приговор жизни в целом, а именно так вы противопоставляете свою позицию, "дзенскому" восприятию жизни, о котором сказала Ашока.


Неужели Вы не понимаете, что смерть - повсюду, и мир сотрудников милиции и их клиентов не отделен от Вас непроницаемой стеной? Что на Вас кто-нибудь захочет срубить палку или свернуть Вам шею? Что неизлечимые болезни возникают, как кажется, без причины? И что всего этого может быть слишком много для одного человека? Можно притворяться, что всего этого нет, но смерть все равно придет.

----------

Dondhup (27.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Эти явления в Китае изучаются на вполне научной основе. И есть подозрение, что ци и меридианы (в отличие от праны и каналов) вещи отнюдь не мистические, а вполне объяснимые.


Это одни и те же вещи. Что касается изучения в Китае этого явления с точки зрения грубого материализма то и результаты соответствующие. У нас то же изучали даже по слухам психотронное оружие делали.

----------


## Dondhup

> Неужели Вы не понимаете, что смерть - повсюду, и мир сотрудников милиции и их клиентов не отделен от Вас непроницаемой стеной? Что на Вас кто-нибудь захочет срубить палку или свернуть Вам шею? Что неизлечимые болезни возникают, как кажется, без причины? И что всего этого может быть слишком много для одного человека? Можно притворяться, что всего этого нет, но смерть все равно придет.


Никогда не знаешь что будет завтра - новый день или новая жизнь.

----------


## Dondhup

> Так значит стараха Вы не испытываете. Ад вас не пугает. Ну и хорошо. А меня вот пугает и напряжение я испытываю.


Пока не достигнут уровень Архата живое существо не избавлено полностью от страха. 
А кто является Архатом видят только другие Архаты  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

> Слишком невротична для такого Пути.


Вот и хорошо.
Путь специально для невротиков. Я изучаю сейчас методы медитации, описанные Махаси Саядо, чисто с прикладной целью - избавиться от профессиональных неврозов. Поэтому, мне кажется, Благородный Восьмиричный Путь как раз помогает избавиться от неврозов. И основан при этом на реалистичных основаниях, в отличие, например, от религий Откровения, которые тоже имеют огромный плюс для развития человека, но основаны на вере и догматах.

----------


## Homer

Денис Борисович, немного поизучав буддизм, я пришел к такомой мысли, что стремление с помощью его методов избавиться от неврозов и прочих психологических проблем - это все равно, что стрелять по комарам из гранатомета. Поможет, но предназначено не для этого.
Как говорит Оле Нидал, 'буддизм начинается там, где заканчивается психология'. По-моему, умная мысль. Для неврозов есть психотерапия.

----------

PampKin Head (27.01.2009), Александр С (28.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (27.01.2009), Юань Дин (27.01.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Денис Борисович, немного поизучав буддизм, я пришел к такомой мысли, что стремление с помощью его методов избавиться от неврозов и прочих психологических проблем - это все равно, что стрелять по комарам из гранатомета. Поможет, но предназначено не для этого.
> Как говорит Оле Нидал, 'буддизм начинается там, где заканчивается психология'. По-моему, умная мысль. Для неврозов есть психотерапия.


Наверное, Оле Нидал прав. Конечно же, лечение неврозов - это только один из плюсов медитации. И это очень хорошо, что в наших руках такое мощное оружие, многие начинают его изучать с лечения своих проблем. А еще по мне так лучше маленькая ручная рогатка медитации, чем мощные громовые базуки - страшно (глядишь, отдачей крышу назад снесет  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Юань Дин

А вообще, вопрос по Ламриму, заданный Ашокой давно рассмотрен, и тема уже через две страницы ушла в офтоп. Как, увы, бывает со многими темами. Еще один повод помедитировать на непостоянство: рождение темы - рост - пик - офтоп - и смерть, которую должен принести Ерш  :Smilie:  . А затем открывается новая тема, которая иногда бывает перерождением погибшей. И мы дальше крутим это колесо сансары. Правда, кто-то крутит, а кто-то наблюдает из чистых земель своего рабочего стола, попивая из чашечки кофейную амриту, преисполненный безграничным состраданием к нам.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что это несет благо себе и другим.


Мне потребление информации без осмысления точно не несет.

----------


## Aion

> Как говорит Оле Нидал, 'буддизм начинается там, где заканчивается психология'.


Имхо, психология заканчивается в Нирване...  :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> У меня - не вызывают никаких сомнений. Ни в ложности описания состояния эмбриона, ни в пользе вызова отвращения от нового рождения. Если Вы утверждаете, что Чже Цонкапа призывал Вас убеждать себя, что черное - это белое, то Вы клевещете на него.


А зачем вызывать отвращение к новому рождению неправдой? В сансаре больше нет ничего, что могло бы вызвать отвращение, что приходится фантазировать? 
Так бы и писали, что про эмбрион ничего не знаем, но ребенок может умереть во время родов, а если не умрет, то зловония и каловых масс после рождения хлебнет по полной. Это я не Ламу Цонкапу учу тексты писать, это я недоумеваю. 
Со мной маленькие неправды играют злую шутку. Если здесь преувеличение, то почему в других местах не может быть преувеличения? Как отличить упайю от правды? 
А аргумент, что дескать верования в тот момент были такими, в моих неуклюжих руках может привести к вопросу, а почему например ключевая для буддизма концепция "перерождений" тогда не может быть всего лишь отражением верований того времени? А чего, верили же в реинкарнацию и до и во время Шакьямуни, ну вот и получили. Таково было состояние "науки" в тот момент. 
Только это трындец.

----------

Спокойный (27.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Со мной маленькие неправды играют злую шутку. Если здесь преувеличение, то почему в других местах не может быть преувеличения? Как отличить упайю от правды?


Вообще говоря, вся Дхамма, выраженная в словах, есть упая. Истинная реальность постигается только опытом. И, в глобальном смысле, конечной истинной, самой Дхаммой является Ниббана.



> А аргумент, что дескать верования в тот момент были такими, в моих неуклюжих руках может привести к вопросу, а почему например ключевая для буддизма концепция "перерождений" тогда не может быть всего лишь отражением верований того времени? А чего, верили же в реинкарнацию и до и во время Шакьямуни, ну вот и получили. Таково было состояние "науки" в тот момент. 
> Только это трындец.


Сомнения в той или иной мере будут присутствовать до первого уровня святости. А, по большому счёту, до достижения Архатства.
Вполне вероятно, что для Будд и Архатов, которые свободны от пут рождений и смертей, сама идея перерождений выглядит совершенно не так, как воспринимаем это мы.
Но, в нам, в данный момент, от этого легче не станет. Поэтому лучше оставить все элементы мозаики, а не удалять их по своему личному усмотрению.
Мне вот, например, тоже тяжело поверить в то, что в Джатаках Бодхисатта, будучи животным, разговаривает с другими живыми существами. 
Но должен ли я, на этом основании, выбросить Джатаки из Канона?

----------

Aion (27.01.2009), Neroli (27.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> тяжело поверить в то, что в Джатаках Бодхисатта, будучи животным, разговаривает с другими живыми существами.


 


> Да, человек есть башня птиц,
> Зверей вместилище лохматых,
> В его лице — миллионы лиц
> Четвероногих и крылатых.
> И много в нем живет зверей,
> И много рыб со дна морей,
> Но все они в лучах сознанья
> Большого мозга строят зданье.
> Сквозь рты, желудки, пищеводы,
> ...


Николай Заболоцкий
Пир в доме Бомбеева
1933

----------

Дмитрий Певко (27.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Топпер, мне очень импонирует ваше спокойствие. Вот что практика с людьми делает.  :Smilie:  
Но одна немаловажная деталь:



> Мне вот, например, тоже тяжело поверить в то, что в Джатаках Бодхисатта, будучи животным, разговаривает с другими живыми существами. 
> Но должен ли я, на этом основании, выбросить Джатаки из Канона?


Одно дело когда вы "этого" не-знаете, и совсем другое, когда вы точно знаете, что "это" не-правда (как про эмбрионы, например). В последнем случае мозаика начинает сыпаться сама.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, мне очень импонирует ваше спокойствие. Вот что практика с людьми делает.


Спасибо  :Embarrassment: 



> Одно дело когда вы "этого" не-знаете (это про перерождения), и совсем другое, когда вы точно знаете, что "это" не-правда (это про эмбрионы). В последнем случае мозаика начинает сыпаться сама.


А вот здесь и хорошо получать комментарии учителей.
Казалось бы: что возможно сказать о фактах явно противоречащих данным медицины? Однако может оказаться, что учитель затронет какую-либо упущенную из вида деталь и тогда данный пассаж так же может оказаться полезным. У меня такие случаи бывали. Какой-то небольшой поворот, и ситуация начинает сверкать новой, доселе невидимой гранью.

Например: описание всех нечистот окружающих младенца, которое было осуждено, как не соответствующее действительности, сделано для зрелого человека.  Если бы человека заставить погрузиться в среду иммитирующую матку, допустим, залезть в тушу заколотой коровы, я не уверен, что ему будет приятно.
Ламрим не является справочником по медицине. Его задача иная. В данном случае создать мотивацию практиковать. 

Ведь и в случае описания страданий живых существ в аду можно развести целую дискуссию на тему того, что существо всегда воспринимает свою естественную среду обитания, как комфортную. И, стало быть, для нараков, расплавленные реки, кипяток, болота кишащие саблезубыми червями, деревья с листьями-мечами должны быть местом весьма приятным, потому, как они родились в этих уделах.
Однако на БФ вроде бы, ещё никто не догадался таким образом повернуть описания сансары.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> "Во-первых, будущее не предопределено полностью. ..."
> 
> Будда обладает всезнанием и всеведением, поэтому никогда не ошибается в том числе обладает абсолютным ясновидением. Об этом есть истории в каноне.


Если бы будды могли видеть будущее полностью, оно должно было бы быть полностью предопределенным, но это не так. Значит всеведение Будд ограниченно.

----------


## лесник

> Значит всеведение Будд ограничено.


А кстати, что в сутрах подразумевается под всезнанием и всеведением Будды? Значит ли это, что Будда знает, что у меня в левом кармане штанов сегодня, или речь идет по постижении сути вещей, например?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> А кстати, что в сутрах подразумевается под всезнанием и всеведением Будды? Значит ли это, что Будда знает, что у меня в левом кармане штанов сегодня, или речь идет по постижении сути вещей, например?


Знает, знает.  :Smilie:  У него же ясновидение.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> потери уже накопленного опыта.


А будьте добры, объясните, плз, что Вы имели в виду. Опыт же, он как мёд у Винни-Пуха, т.е. или он есть или его нет. И следовательно, если он уже есть, потерять его невозможно. Как говорят в спорте: "Мастерство не пропьешь" (с)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> А кстати, что в сутрах подразумевается под всезнанием и всеведением Будды? Значит ли это, что Будда знает, что у меня в левом кармане штанов сегодня, или речь идет по постижении сути вещей, например?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=57

----------


## Топпер

> А кстати, что в сутрах подразумевается под всезнанием и всеведением Будды? Значит ли это, что Будда знает, что у меня в левом кармане штанов сегодня, или речь идет по постижении сути вещей, например?


Всеведение Будды очень  по-разному понимается в Тхераваде и в Махаяне. Особенно в поздней.
Плюс, примешивается вопрос: всегда ли Будда обладает всеведением или же в моменты когда сам этого хочет.

О всеведении Будды в Тхераваде можно почитать в Милиндапаньхе.
И с т.з. Тхеравады Будда может не знать, что у вас в левом кармане.

----------

лесник (27.01.2009), Хайам (27.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А будьте добры, объясните, плз, что Вы имели в виду. Опыт же, он как мёд у Винни-Пуха, т.е. или он есть или его нет. И следовательно, если он уже есть, потерять его невозможно. Как говорят в спорте: "Мастерство не пропьешь" (с)


Это я к вопросу о достижениях сотапаны. 
Пока человек не достиг первого уровня святости, падения возможны. И весь личный маленький опыт можно растерять.

----------

Сергей Муай (27.01.2009)

----------


## Homer

> Имхо, психология заканчивается в Нирване...


Поправьте меня более опытные товарищи, если скажу неточно, однако к состоянию Нирваны ведет постижения пустотности Я, и других феноменов.
Если же говорить о науке психологии, то практически все её направления (может за исключением трансперсональной) основываются на идее постоянного Я (и задача психологии - укрепить это Я). 
Так что уже здесь, на мой взгляд, противоречие.

----------


## Aion

> Если бы будды могли видеть будущее полностью, оно должно было бы быть полностью предопределенным, но это не так. Значит всеведение Будд ограниченно.


Во-первых, на самом деле, не будущее, а будущие (или, как говорится в современной логической семантике, множество возможных миров), поскольку будущее состоит из вариантов, то есть имеет вероятностный характер, а во-вторых, бессознательное (о будде, скрытом "внутри" каждого живого существа, увы, писать неизмеримо проще, чем конструктивно "контактировать" с ним  :Frown:  ) знает всё. Возьмите стихи любого из гениев: в них порой до мельчайших деталей предсказано будущее автора...

----------


## Aion

> Если же говорить о науке психологии, то практически все её направления (может за исключением трансперсональной) основываются на идее постоянного Я (и задача психологии - укрепить это Я). 
> Так что уже здесь, на мой взгляд, противоречие.


Да простят меня воинствующие "анатмавадины", "шуньявадины", "антибрахмовцы" и т. п., но задача юнгианской аналитической психологии (за другие психологии не скажу, пусть знающие товарищи поправят) - индивидуация, то есть, говоря по-буддийски, процесс становления самим собой, одним из ранних этапов которого является осознание так называемым Я своего подчинённого положения в психике и сознательное движение от эгоцентризма к самоцентризму...

----------


## Homer

К сожалению, с юнгианской психологией знаком поверхностно. Вы хотите сказать, что индивидуация - это постижение пустотности Я? Или это, как я понял ваши слова, понимание, что неизменное Я есть, просто оно как то мешает?

----------


## Aion

> Вы хотите сказать, что индивидуация - это постижение пустотности Я? Или это, как я понял ваши слова, понимание, что неизменное Я есть, просто оно как то мешает?


Да. Неизменного Я нет, можно сказать, что эго, не ориентированное на союз с самостью, подобно проститутке...

----------


## Homer

А самость что такое?

----------


## Aion

См. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=446

----------

Homer (27.01.2009)

----------


## Homer

Спасибо, Aion!
Так как дальше продолжать дискуссию не имею возможности, в связи с тем, что мало знаком с юнгианской психологией, в ближайшие дни узнаю больше, в том числе и по вашей ссылке. Тем более мне это будет полезно, как психологу по образованию.

----------

Aion (27.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> А зачем вызывать отвращение к новому рождению неправдой? В сансаре больше нет ничего, что могло бы вызвать отвращение, что приходится фантазировать? 
> Так бы и писали, что про эмбрион ничего не знаем, но ребенок может умереть во время родов, а если не умрет, то зловония и каловых масс после рождения хлебнет по полной. Это я не Ламу Цонкапу учу тексты писать, это я недоумеваю. 
> Со мной маленькие неправды играют злую шутку. Если здесь преувеличение, то почему в других местах не может быть преувеличения? Как отличить упайю от правды? 
> А аргумент, что дескать верования в тот момент были такими, в моих неуклюжих руках может привести к вопросу, а почему например ключевая для буддизма концепция "перерождений" тогда не может быть всего лишь отражением верований того времени? А чего, верили же в реинкарнацию и до и во время Шакьямуни, ну вот и получили. Таково было состояние "науки" в тот момент. 
> Только это трындец.


Ревизия Учения приволит к таким реузльтатаю

Если выбирать чему верить - Слову Будды и комментария больших Учителей, помогающие его понять или данным современной науки, то я всегда выберу первое. Потому что результатом практики Дхармы является освобождение доя себя и других, и пользу от практики я ощутил уже в этой жизни "путь есть плод"  а научные представления все время меняются.

Нет никакого вранья в описании страданий младенцев в утробе, нив описании страданий живых существ в адах. То что термины используются понятные людям к которым была обращена проповедь - это другое дело.
Не забывайте еще про переводчика, вряд ли многие из участников дискуссии читали Ламрим в подлиннике.

----------


## Dondhup

К сожалению у меня не получаеться перенести соответствующий отрывок из Ламрима из-за проблем кодировки.

Обратите внимание - возмутивший некоторых отрывок - это цитата из Сутры.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если выбирать чему верить - Слову Будды и комментария больших Учителей, помогающие его понять или данным современной науки, то я всегда выберу первое.  
> *Нет никакого вранья в описании страданий младенцев в утробе.*


Топпер, вот так! А вы говорите, что мы с Андреем друг друга не поняли - очень даже поняли.  :Smilie:  Считаю, именно для таких людей Линь-Цзы говорил, что Будда - дыра в отхожем месте, а бодхисаттвы и архаты - колодки, закрепощающие людей.




> научные представления все время меняются.


Дондуп, это совершенно ошибочное обывательское представление. Опять-таки, весьма характерное для христиан-фундаменталистов, которые опровергают теорию эволюции, требуют "запретить" (!) второй закон термодинамики или пытаются "научно" доказать, что Луне от силы 5—7 тысяч лет.

*Далеко не все научные представления меняются.* Установленный физикой закон не отменяется - уточняются условия его действия. Факт, установленный с помощью эксперимента, прямого наблюдения, остаётся фактом.
Ультразвуковое сканирование ещё 5 лет назад позволило в реальном времени наблюдать, как дети в утробе улыбаются: http://www.medlinks.ru/article.php?sid=14734



> "*Это свидетельствуют о спокойствии и беззаботности существования в комфортной для ребенка среде.* После же родов в первые несколько недель младенцы переживают огромный стресс, связанный с новым окружением"


Вы так и не ответили на мой неудобный вопрос. Если бы ребёнок переживал в утробе муки, которые описываются в ламриме, он постоянно бился бы в страшных конвульсиях. Всё это пагубно влияло бы на его тело и сознание - мы все рождались бы настоящими инвалидами.

----------

Александр С (28.01.2009), Вантус (27.01.2009), Игорь Канунников (27.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Если выбирать чему верить - Слову Будды и комментария больших Учителей, помогающие его понять или данным современной науки, то я всегда выберу первое. Потому что результатом практики Дхармы является освобождение доя себя и других, и пользу от практики я ощутил уже в этой жизни "путь есть плод" а научные представления все время меняются.


А я даже не науку выбираю, а наблюдения за младенцами. Я уже упоминала, что создание для новорожденных условий, схожих с внутриутробными, их успокаивает и умиротворяет. Значит им было хорошо. Либо младенцы врут.

А насчет того, что результат вы ощущаете уже в этой жизни, так замечательно, я тоже ощущаю результат уже в этой жизни, только для меня это не означает, что нужно автоматически верить вообще во все. Многие люди ощущают результат психотерапии, саентологии или НЛП тоже уже в этой жизни. Ну и что?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, "большой учитель" Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV относится к современной науке с большим пиететом...

----------


## Aion

> ...в связи с тем, что мало знаком с юнгианской психологией, в ближайшие дни узнаю больше...


Вот ещё: Радмила Моаканин
Психология Юнга и буддизм
http://max.az/psy/psychoanalis_psih_yung_i_budd.zip

----------


## Ондрий

> Ультразвуковое сканирование ещё 5 лет назад позволило в реальном времени наблюдать, как дети в утробе улыбаются: http://www.medlinks.ru/article.php?sid=14734


Нуу. тогда уж дочитаем статью до конца:

*Трудно сказать, что кроется за этой улыбкой.* Мне кажется, что это может быть довольная реакция ребенка, находящегося в спокойной, лишенной стресса среде", - *гадает профессор.*

Профессор Кэмпбелл считает, что делать какие-либо выводы пока рано; улыбка в утробе может оказаться лишь рефлексом, а отнюдь не результатом подготовки малыша к рождению. 

Трудно сказать, что на самом деле чувствует младенец.. но то, что там какашек нет - это конечно неоспоримо. И наличие таких пассажей - я уже попытался объяснить в соседнем треде (зря выделили, обсуждаем тему в обоих). Повторяться не буду. Прав я или нет - не знаю. Знаю только, что лично мне такие вещи совершенно не мешают воспринимать Дхарму и тем более как-то критично относиться к автору Ламрима.

-------------
И полемизировал я с Дмитрием и другими не столько на тему эмбрионов, а совсем совсем о другом: о том, что нужно сильно осторожно зниматься вычлененнием несущественного, и есть много шансов выкинуть существенное. Почему и давил на образование.

----------

Dondhup (28.01.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> но то, что там какашек нет - это конечно неоспоримо.


Почему нет? Бывают и не так уж и редко:

"При нехватке кислорода у малыша срабатывает защитный механизм, который приводит к выделению мекония. Околоплодные воды окрашиваются по-разному, в зависимости от количества выделений."

Это стремное дело, фекалии могут попасть в дыхательные пути, что в крайних случаях приводит к остановке дыхания.

Кроме того, плод выделяет мочу (около пол-литра в сутки на позднем сроке), разбавляя ей плазму крови, из которой состоят околоплодные воды, плавает во всем этом, еще и  заглатывает. Если посмотреть описание процесса в современной медицинской литературе, отрывок из Ламрима не кажется таким уж страшным.

----------

Dondhup (28.01.2009), Ho Shim (28.01.2009), Ондрий (27.01.2009)

----------


## До

> Вроде бы это цитаты из сутры "Вхождения в чрево".
> Надо проанализировать текст Йогачарабхуми-сутры. По абстрактам судить - дело гиблое.


Да надо, поэтому и дал ссылку, может кто-то окажется способным это сделать.

(Текст не в юникоде, я не могу его даже в автопереводчик загнать, ни электронным словарем воспользоваться.)

----------


## Ашока

> Это стремное дело, фекалии могут попасть в дыхательные пути, что в крайних случаях приводит к остановке дыхания.


Да, это очень стремное дело, особенно учитывая, что плод впервые начинает дышать легкими только после рождения.

----------


## Поляков

> Да, это очень стремное дело, особенно учитывая, что плод впервые начинает дышать легкими только после рождения.


Это вы меня уличаете?  :Big Grin: 

"1. Легкое окрашивание меконием. Воды бледно-зеленого цвета, не содержат комочков мекония. Легкое окрашивание околоплодных вод меконием, как правило, не приводит к осложнениям у новорожденного и не требует лечения. 

2. Умеренное окрашивание меконием. Вероятны осложнения у новорожденного. Может потребоваться СЛР. Показано тщательное наблюдение. 

3. Густое окрашивание меконием. Воды темно-зеленого цвета, имеют вид горохового супа. Большое количество мекония в водах существенно повышает риск аспирации и тяжелых дыхательных расстройств у новорожденного. В таких случаях часто требуется СЛР." Ссылка.

СЛР - сердечно-легочная реанимация.

----------


## Ашока

> Ссылка[/URL]..


Я подумала речь о дыхании в утробе. 




> Это вы меня уличаете?


Да, получилось, что самого Вас. Извините, не хотела наступить на самолюбие.

----------


## Поляков

> Я подумала речь о дыхании в утробе.


"Первородный кал" должен же как-то проникать в легкие, верно? По ссылке есть об этом:

"При внутриутробной гипоксии у плода возникают глубокие судорожные вдохи, во время которых меконий вместе с околоплодными водами может попадать в легкие."

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему нет? Бывают и не так уж и редко:


Увы, не эмбриолог я.. тут есть оказывается "специалисты", раз доказывали ложность текста Цонкапы про какашки...

Так все-таки - плавают они там или нет? Если нет - продолжаем разговор, если есть - Кармапенко должен покаяцо )))))

----------


## Ашока

> "Первородный кал" должен же как-то проникать в легкие, верно? По ссылке есть об этом:
> 
> "При внутриутробной гипоксии у плода возникают глубокие судорожные вдохи, во время которых меконий вместе с околоплодными водами может попадать в легкие."


Ну это же не дыхание. Дыхание легкими - это обмен кислородом через легкие. А это паталогические состояния, при гипоксии, когда недостаточно кислорода поступает через пуповину.

Тем более среда пребывания ребенка постоянно обновляется.

----------


## Поляков

> Так все-таки - плавают они там или нет?


Какашки бывают, называются меконий, состоят из:

"из слущенного эпителия кишечника, секрета желез ЖКТ и содержимого околоплодных вод, проглоченных плодом, — пушковых волос, чешуек эпидермиса и сыровидной смазки."

----------

Ондрий (27.01.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Какашки бывают, называются меконий, состоят из:
> 
> "из слущенного эпителия кишечника, секрета желез ЖКТ и содержимого околоплодных вод, проглоченных плодом, — пушковых волос, чешуек эпидермиса и сыровидной смазки."


 а кроме какашек бывает и заражение околоплодных вод, и тогда чего там только не плавает.

----------

Ондрий (27.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Какашки бывают, называются меконий


Дмитрий Кармапенко, ау! Если это - правда (сам я не специалист) - то, напомни мне пожалуйста, в чем, ты гришь, там заблуждался Цонкапа? 2х2=таки 5 - вышло у тебя видать?..  :Big Grin: 

А шухер то развелся, вот что значит - не лезь в критику, будучи не компетентным. Никогда не знаешь где опростоволосишься. А еще говорили, что имеющееся светское образование - отличное и его хватает.. Дацан - дремучий отстой... А оно вона как.  :Big Grin:  смишно, право ..


----
З.Ы. эта.. народ.. (Поляков и Чиффа) - вы где раньше были? )))) в самом начале можно было обезопасить людей от оголтелого поклепа на тексты уважаемых Наставников.. ))))))))

----------


## ullu

> Мне потребление информации без осмысления точно не несет.


Осмысление осмыслению рознь.

----------


## Поляков

Меконий бывает, но не всегда (цитаты все из статьи по ссылке выше): 

"Примесь мекония в околоплодных водах наблюдается примерно в 10% всех родов, а при переношенной беременности — в 30—40%."

Моча плода присутствует всегда. Но, как выше заметила Ашока, околоплодные воды обновляются. И младенцы сразу после рождения не пахнут плохо (собственное наблюдение).

Вообще интересно было бы послушать комментарий на этот отрывок из Ламрима современного врача. Например, "выделения костного мозга", лейкоциты каке-нибудь, должны присутствовать в околоплодных водах.

----------


## Ашока

Тем более меконий - это и не какашки, в полном смысле этого слова. К какашкам относят только потому что выходит меконий из попы. Там нет вонючих, отвратительно пахнующих остатков пищи. 
Все питательные вещества поступают через пуповину в кровеносную систему ребенка. Он не ест и не дышит, и не какает в том смысле что имеется в виду, когда говорят о родившемся человеке. 
Ест и дышит он через пуповину (питательные вещества и кислород поступают таким образом).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий Кармапенко, ау!


Шубхар, уа!  :Smilie: 
Вообще-то речь шла прежде всего о практически адских мучениях, которые якобы испытывает младенец в утробе.

----------


## Вантус

Добавим, что меконий и фекальный массы взрослого изрядно отличны по составу. А также что меконий отнюдь не навален на плод, чтоб его теснить, а взвешен в околоплодных водах. Сейчас кончится ремонт - запощу состав вод. Но могу сказать, что в норме они стерильны и обновляются 8-10 раз в сутки.
А Шубхару и прочим прошу не передергивать - никаких тон гавна на плод не навалено. И даже меконий не так чтоб часто взвешен и появляется к концу беременности, если появляется. И места там полно, так что плод вертится, что известно любому УЗИсту.

----------

Александр С (28.01.2009)

----------


## До

В цитате из-за которой все спорят, кстати, не говорится, что речь идет именно о человеческом рождении, ведь не только люди рождаются "из чрева", возможно написан наихудший вариант рождения.

То что рождение не соответствует обычному рождению человека вас наталкивает на мысль, что Ламрим ошибся, вместо того чтоб думать, что это не относится к человеческому рождению. Неужто, то что там описано абсолютно невозможно? А вот рождающиеся инвалидами в семье алкоголиков, с какой нибудь супер проблемной беременностью - невозможно? Они будут радоваться и смеяться в утробе?

----------


## Вантус

Пересказываю мнение людей ученых



> В эмбриотрофическом периоде околоплодные воды являются транссудатом трофобласта, в период желточного питания - транссудатом синтинция ворсинок хориона, позднее - секретом эпителия эмбриона. *В древности считали, что околоплодные воды происходят из мочи плода, но это не верно, т.к. эти воды наблюдаются в том же количестве и у эмбрионов с зарощенным задним проходом и мочеиспускательным каналом.* В начале беременности воды бесцветные и прозрачные, к концу становятся мутноватыми из-за отделяемого сальных желез плода, пушковых волосков, частиц эпидермиса, *иногда лейкоцитов.* Далее там дохрена белков, витаминов и минеральных веществ. В околоплодных водах происходит быстрый обмен веществ. Каждый час замещается 1/3 часть воды.

----------


## Tiop

> Далее там дохрена белков, витаминов и минеральных веществ.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

А еще (БМЭ под редакцией Б.В. Петровского)



> Околоплодные воды полностью обновляются в течении 2 ч 54 м.


Фекалисты, ау....

----------


## Вантус

Это ж еще в данном случае гаже - в этой цитате, если имеется в виду выделение мекония в околоплодные воды, то людей сознательно дурачат, подменяя понятия.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, уа! 
> Вообще-то речь шла прежде всего о практически адских мучениях, которые якобы испытывает младенец в утробе.


А давай не будем выкручиваться, а?  :Smilie: 

Ты рвал тельняшку про неадекватность текста "современным медицинским представлениям", про фетишизм и прочее. Циататы искать не буду - все равно, ты уже 4 раза за топик путал - кто и что говорил ))

З.Ы. И вообще, если ты считаешь, что ништяк плавать в какашках, то это вообще из области вполне определенной девиации  )))))))) (копрофаги называются)

----------


## Топпер

Насчёт мекония - показательно.  
О чём я и говорил: кажущееся абсурдным, на первый взгляд, может не оказаться таковым, при более пристальном рассмотрении.

Даже если принять, что околоплодные воды обновляются каждые три часа, всё же возможные поступления мекония говорят за Ламрим.

----------

Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> А Шубхару и прочим прошу не передергивать - никаких тон гавна на плод не навалено.


У тебя тоже аберрации? Где говорилось о тоннах? Говно есть и этого достаточно.. Цонкапа не лгал, а местные "современные образованные люди", что рвали рубаху в экстазе поношения традиционных текстов, намекали на отстойность монашества и монастырского образования - просто облажались во весь рост.. А щас выкручиваются.

Вощем, усё понятно...




> О чём я и говорил: кажущееся абсурдным, на первый взгляд, может не оказаться таковым, при более пристальном рассмотрении.


Я лично вообще не наблюдаю особо серьезных противоречий в современной науке и Дхарме.. это как-бы совсем разные вещи, с разными целями. И если где и пересекаются эти 2 мира, то исключительно для наставлений в примерах. Последний пример показателен, к чему приводит зуд низвержения "дремучих учений" неучами в обеих системах (наука и Дхарма). А еще насмехаются над монашеством и средневековым будд. образованием.. 

З.Ы. Умный дурак чтобы перестать быть дураком - сперва учиться, потом оставивет и только потом осторожно может "иметь мнение"... А то будет выглядеть круглым дураком....

----------

Dondhup (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

Упор делается на восприятие запаха. Там все отвратительно пахнет. Как вообще младенец в утробе воспринимает запах? 
Молекулы пахнущего вещества попадают на рецепторы носа, сигнал передается в мозг, восприятие запаха. У младенца рецепторы эти уже сформированы? И как среда - вода, влияет на связывание молекул пахучего вещества с рецепторами (если они таки есть уже на какой то стадии развития). Короче под водой какашки воняют, вообще? (допустим они там есть)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

> Упор делается на восприятие запаха. Там все отвратительно пахнет. Как вообще младенец в утробе воспринимает запах? 
> Молекулы пахнущего вещества попадают на рецепторы носа, сигнал передается в мозг, восприятие запаха. У младенца рецепторы эти уже сформированы? И как среда - вода, влияет на связывание молекул пахучего вещества с рецепторами (если они таки есть уже на какой то стадии развития). Короче под водой какашки воняют, вообще? (допустим они там есть)


Для вас  (т.е. для читателя) запах отвратителен.

----------


## Поляков

> Короче под водой какашки воняют, вообще?


Меконий вообще никак не пахнет (менял памперсы дочке в течении первых суток после рождения). По лекциям в роддоме помню говорили, что плод ощущает запах пищи, которую ест мать. Как это происходит - без понятия.

----------


## Ондрий

> Меконий вообще никак не пахнет (менял памперсы дочке в течении первых суток после рождения).


Пахнет-пахнет.. тоже менял... По-разному у всех организмы устроены.

Да и в любом случае, чем бы оно не пахло - сам факт наставления Ламы Цонкапы сводится к мысли: "Смотри - нравиться? Хочешь снова - туда? Если не хочешь - читай дальше, как туда снова не попадать".. /вот приходится адаптировать для "современных образованных" людей даже такие простые наставления,  да простит меня Лама Цонкапа за вульгаризацию его слов/

----------

Dondhup (28.01.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Пахнет-пахнет..


Первородный кал (меконий)

Выделение мекония наступает через 8-10 час после рождения и продолжается в течение 2-3 дней в количестве 70-100 г. Консистенция мекония клейкая, вязкая, густая, цвет темно-зеленый, *запаха нет*; рН 5,0-6,0; реакция на билирубин положительная. 

http://www.fermento.ru/cal-analysis/digestion/

Новорожденный в первые 1-2 дня жизни выделяет первородный кал, или меконий, в виде густой вязкой массы темно-оливкового цвета *без запаха.
*
http://www.kukuzya.ru/page/kakim-byv...lyustratsiyami

Меконий (греч. mekonion, от mekon — мак, маковый сок), первородный кал, нормальные испражнения новорождённого ребёнка. Образуется в кишечнике плода, выделяется во время родов и в 1—2-е сутки после них. Представляет собой темно-зелёную однородную массу *без запаха*; состоит из секретов различных отделов пищеварительного тракта, слущившегося эпителия и проглоченных околоплодных вод. К 4—5-му дню М. постепенно сменяется нормальным калом грудного ребёнка. 

http://www.cultinfo.ru/fulltext/1/001/008/075/234.htm

----------

Вантус (28.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Неужели Вы не понимаете, что смерть - повсюду, и мир сотрудников милиции и их клиентов не отделен от Вас непроницаемой стеной? Что на Вас кто-нибудь захочет срубить палку или свернуть Вам шею? Что неизлечимые болезни возникают, как кажется, без причины? И что всего этого может быть слишком много для одного человека? Можно притворяться, что всего этого нет, но смерть все равно придет.


Я ещё в школе о смерти думал чаще чем о сексе, до сих пор жив, не буддист и даже не циник  :Smilie: . А вот у вас типичная (в ницшеанском контексте) проповедь смерти, так если всё так плохо, может покончите с собой? Не станете, ведь веруете в не благие перерождения. Это понятно, но интересно другое, а именно то, как ваша уверенность соотносится с одним психологическим фактом: если в вас осталась наивность религиозного оправдания своего ежедневного вставания с постели с утра, то значит страдали вы не достаточно глубоко. Следовательно ваши реалистичные наставления незнакомым людям, являются неоправданно самонадеянными.

----------


## До

> В цитате из-за которой все спорят, кстати, не говорится, что речь идет именно о человеческом рождении, ведь не только люди рождаются "из чрева", возможно написан наихудший вариант рождения.
> 
> То что рождение не соответствует обычному рождению человека вас наталкивает на мысль, что Ламрим ошибся, вместо того чтоб думать, что это не относится к человеческому рождению. Неужто, то что там описано абсолютно невозможно? А вот рождающиеся инвалидами в семье алкоголиков, с какой нибудь супер проблемной беременностью - невозможно? Они будут радоваться и смеяться в утробе?


http://www.rodi.ru/pregnancy-complications/index.html



> Осложнения во время беременности могут возникнуть у любой, даже абсолютно здоровой женщины. При наличии хронических заболеваний риск осложнений увеличивается. Мы расскажем вам о наиболее часто встречающихся осложнениях беременности, причинах их возникновения, проявлениях, влиянии на развитие плода, необходимом обследовании, принципах лечения и профилактики. Такие проблемы, как гестоз, резус-сенсибилизация, маловодие, заслуживают особого внимания.





> Маловодие - это уменьшение количества околоплодной жидкости. Причинами маловодия могут быть инфекционные заболевания, ожирение, повышение артериального давления, нарушение функции плаценты.
> 
> Чем опасно для ребенка
> Очень часто маловодие сочетается с пороками развития плода, возрастает опасность инфицирования плода, возможна гипоксия и задержка роста плода.


Интересно каково болеть в утробе.




> Гестоз - это осложнение беременности, при котором происходит расстройство функции жизненно важных органов, особенно сосудистой системы и кровотока. До настоящего времени причина гестозов не установлена.
> 
> Самый ранний признак гестоза - появление отеков, это называют водянкой беременных. В первую очередь отекают ноги, кисти рук. Более серьезные симптомы повышение артериального давления, появление белка в моче.
> 
> Если заболевание прогрессирует, то наступают более тяжелые проявления гестоза преэклампсия и эклампсия. При этом нарушается микроциркуляция в центральной нервной системе, что может привести к тяжелым осложнениям, как для матери, так и для плода.


Если у матери так, то каково-же ребенку? Наверное в это время он улыбаетя ути пути малыш.




> Попадая в кровоток плода, резус-антитела разрушают его эритроциты, вызывая анемию (снижение гемоглобина), интоксикацию, нарушению функций жизненно важных органов и систем плода. Такое состояние называется гемолитической болезнью. В некоторых случаях это заболевание может привести к внутриутробной гибели плода при различных сроках беременности.


Да, рождение прекрасно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А давай не будем выкручиваться, а?


Да с какой стати я должен перед кем-то "выкручиваться"? Что за тон? После всего, написанного тобою за последние сутки, после такого развязного, хамского тона ты меня вообще как собеседник больше не интересуешь. Срочно в бобруйский дацан,  :Smilie:  учиться элементарным нормам человеческого общения!




> Говно есть и этого достаточно.. Цонкапа не лгал...


Чему радуешься? Что за торжествующий визг? Вот цитата, с которой всё началось: жуть и мрак. Каким боком весь этот параноидальный бред относится к реальности?

----------


## Tiop

> *Полное отсутствие бактерий присуще
> только плоду, который стерилен при нормальной беременности, и новорожденному в
> первые часы жизни.* Но уже через 10-20 часов его кожа, слизистые оболочки
> дыхательных путей и кишечника заселены микроорганизмами, некоторые из которых
> необходимы для пищеварения, а как оно протекает, видно по испражнениям.


http://lib.ru/NTL/MED/homemed.txt

----------

Вантус (28.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> 


Комментарий врача (Кузнецова Е.Б., хирург высшей категории, МУЗ ГО г. Воронеж "Поликлиника №1")



> "Это место заполнено всякими нечистотами и тысячами видов "червей"9, имеет два зловонных прохода, много отверстий и пор, [как у] кости.


Отверстия три - шейка и маточные отверстия труб. В норме не пахнет. Нечистот, если нет свищей - нет.



> [Оно] содержит грязную смесь выделений мочи, мозга, мозжечка и костного мозга.


В матке до 5 кубиков секрета желез стенок матки, он не пахнет. Может в Тибете все болели гонореей?



> Ниже желудка, выше тонких кишок пребывает плод, передом повернутый в сторону позвоночника, а задом - к коже живота.


Разные бывают предлежания, это - лишь один из вариантов.



> Каждый месяц [это место] раздувается от месячной крови10.


Во время беременности менструаций обычно нет, хотя в случае аномалий матки - двурогая матка, например, может быть. Но это редкость, обычно кровь там не выделяется



> Измельченная двумя рядами зубов и поглощенная пища матери, увлажненная снизу слюной, загрязненной нечистотами из ранок рта, и сверху пропитанная выделениями мозжечка: пищевые остатки, подобные блевотине, - поступая через пуповину,


Пища идет в кровь матери, через плаценту кровь матери идет в пуповину, оттуда - в плод.



> производят развитие "овального" - нур-нур-по, "продолговатого" - мер-мер-по, "удлиненного" - нар-нар-по, "затвердевшего" - гор-гор-по и полностью оформленного [плода] с изогнутыми руками и ногами.


не знаю этих терминов



> [Его] руки, ноги и щеки обернуты плевистым мешочком.


Это не так, между плодом и амнионом - воды.



> Сопли и испражнения [плода] невыносимо воняют.


В жидкой среде запахи не чувствуются.



> [При движении матери он] то поднимается, то опускается в кромешной темноте. Горькие, кислые, едкие, соленые, острые и терпкие вкусовые [свойства] пищи ощущаются как огненные искры.


Может быть



> Словно глист, он питается нечистой жижей, пребывает в горячей массе разлагающихся нечистот.


Воды стерильны в норме. Меконий в кишечнике появляется с V-го месяца.



> Его жизненная сила - зыбка.


Это правда, внутриутробная смерть плода бывает не очень редко.



> Внутренний жар тела матери отовсюду щиплет, очень щиплет, нестерпимо щиплет, жжет, очень жжет, нестерпимо жжет, сжигает, очень сжигает, целиком сжигает, принося ему сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль.


Нет, у плода не развита своя терморегуляция, и в матке поддерживается оптимальная температура.



> Как только мать шевельнулась, двинулась, задвигалась, так его будто сковывают пятью оковами (руки, ноги, голову) и помещают в огненную яму; он испытывает сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую, невообразимую боль".


Даже на ЭКГ плода такого не заметно, чтоб он боль при этом испытывал. Амниотическая жидкость надежно амортизирует плод.



> ...
> 
> Смысл этих строк [раскрывается] во "Вхождении во чрево":
> 
> "Затем, когда образовались все главные и второстепенные члены [младенца], в "месте мочи" с застревающей, выпадающей гнилью - зловонном, мрачном, страшном на вид, загаженном испражнениями и мочой, - в проходе [материнской] "раны", постоянно истекающей зловонной грязью, кровью и лимфой, как результат прошлой кармы возникает нервный ток12.


В норме гниль не выпадает, грязь и лимфа не течет, если выпадает и течет, то это уже капец.



> Под [его] воздействием две махины костей [матери] наносят ногам [младенца], находящимся вверху, его голове, находящейся внизу, и обеим скрюченным ручкам сильные, очень сильные, чрезвычайно сильные толчки.


Не правда, роды происходят в связи с сокращениями мускулатуры матки, а не из-за ударов костей.



> От этого [младенец испытывает] большую, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль; все члены тела изнывают, как от свежих ран, покрываются синяками, вся кожа горит. Мерзкие выделения утробы покрывают все тельце. Сохнут губы, горло и нутро. [Младенец] пребывает в страшной тесноте и неудобстве. Силой причин и условий - как результат прошлой кармы - возникший нервный ток [посредством костей и мышц матери] толкает [его наружу], и он с величайшим трудом кое-как рождается.


Сущая правда, больно. Надо заметить, что у эмбриона и плода не очень развита нервная система, поэтому боль он, скорее всего, чувствует слабее взрослого.

----------

Ho Shim (28.01.2009), Liza Lyolina (28.01.2009), Neroli (28.01.2009), Pema Sonam (28.01.2009), Александр С (28.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009), Игорь Канунников (28.01.2009), Поляков (28.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Насчёт мекония - показательно.  
> О чём я и говорил: кажущееся абсурдным, на первый взгляд, может не оказаться таковым, при более пристальном рассмотрении.
> 
> Даже если принять, что околоплодные воды обновляются каждые три часа, всё же возможные поступления мекония говорят за Ламрим.





> У тебя тоже аберрации? Где говорилось о тоннах? Говно есть и этого достаточно.. Цонкапа не лгал, а местные "современные образованные люди", что рвали рубаху в экстазе поношения традиционных текстов, намекали на отстойность монашества и монастырского образования - просто облажались во весь рост.. А щас выкручиваются.


Это, извините, как выразился бы наш друг Толя, паралогизм. В Ламриме то что (по-памяти цитирую) "Теснит нетерпимо зловонный навал нечистот". А на деле что (если верить моей матери, конечно, но могу скан ее диплома выложить) - с V-го месяца в кишечнике плода начинает образовываться стерильный меконий, который может (в 10% случаев нормальной беременности) на поздних сроках попасть в околоплодные воды. Причем его не навалом, а хватает лишь для окрашивания вод в зеленоватый цвет!
Это все равно, что слегка поцарапавшись кричать, что отрубил себе руку.

----------


## Поляков

Есть же Джуд Ши (11 век), где развитие плода описано вполне научно для того времени и без переборов. Цонкапа наверняка его читал (если верить википедии он учился медицине). Видимо в Ламриме он просто добавил красок для усиления эффекта.

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

как какахи не назови - в шанель №5 они не превратятся...

/судя по всему они бывают не только в водах, но и в головах/

----------


## Вантус

> Есть же Джуд Ши (11 век), где развитие плода описано вполне научно для того времени и без переборов. Цонкапа наверняка его читал (если верить википедии он учился медицине). Видимо в Ламриме он просто добавил красок для усиления эффекта.


Для того времени Вайдурья-онбо - вполне достойный медицинский трактат. Однако сейчас это "преданья старины глубокой"




> Основа развития - это пуповина, которая через левый и правый сосуды матки связана с самсеу - базой питания. Поэтому все, что мать ест, через прозрачный сок попадает в матку и питает (плод) подобно тому, как вода через канавы поступает на поля.


Все три, или сколько их там, кровеносных сосуда пуповины связаны с плацентой. А плацента довольно хитро соединена с поверхностью матки - не через сосуды вообще.




> Так (плод) в течение тридцати восьми недель, или девяти месяцев, растет, изменяясь под действием ветра17.
> 
> В течение первой недели первого месяца сперма и кровь смешаны, как молоко и закваска.
> На второй неделе появляется сгусток, а на третьей, как будто творог, оседает.


Там вовсе не сперма с кровью заквашиваются, а единственная яйцеклетка и сперматозоид после слияния дробятся, образуя бластомеры. 
....



> На четвертой неделе (плод) принимает форму овала. С этого времени он растет уже как мальчик, или девочка, или гермафродит. Появляются признаки беременности: тяжесть, скованность, отсутствие аппетита, зевота, потягивания, тошнота, рвота, набухание грудей, пристрастие к кислому и прихоти всякие, которым нужно потворствовать, иначе ребенок погибнет или родится невзрачным. Поэтому, даже если женщина хочет что-то вредное, дайте немного, но смешав с полезным.


Пол ребенка генетически определен сразу при зачатии, а не на 4-й неделе.
Но рекомендации здравые, выдающийся памятник истории медицины. В АМН СССР раньше вели исследования тамошней фармакопеи, например, и не мало интересного находили, о чем написано изрядно статей.

----------


## Вантус

> как какахи не назови - в шанель №5 они не превратятся...
> 
> [COLOR]/судя по всему они бывают не только в водах, но и в головах/[/COLOR]


Это да, несомненно, с обоими высказываниями согласен. Так там все же "навал нечистот" или "иногда (в 10% нормальных беременностей) бывает незначительное кол-во (хватает только для окраски) мекония (стерильного, в отличии от типовых "каках")"?

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.01.2009), Tiop (28.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

У всякого нормального человека, почитавшего Ламрим, возникнет мнение не о незначительном и далеко не всегда встречающемся кол-ве стерильного мекония, а о том, что матку распирают котяхи, кровища и блевотина, придавливая пожирающего их эмбриона (он принюхался, бедняга), при этом из влагалища беспрерывно выпадает гниль и исходит жуткий смрад. Для монахов полезно, конечно, чтоб не шибко драчували, но не очень-то правдиво.

----------

Tiop (28.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Пол ребенка генетически определен сразу при зачатии, а не на 4-й неделе.


Понятно, что генетическими исследованиями они не занимались, а могли только вскрыть и рассмотреть. В любом случае, Цонкапа должен был иметь доступ к эмоционально нейтральной информации о развитии плода, но написал в Ламриме то, что написал.

----------


## Tiop

Вантус - ну насмешили  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Хочу сказать, что мой отец лечил алкоголизм в ЛТП тем же методом, что и Чже Цонкапа вызывал отвращение к рождению.
Суть метода.
Врач раздает жаждущим алконавтам водку, в которую добавлены рвотные вещества (не сообщая об этом алконам). Те налегаю на водчонку, после чего врач говорит в стиле "Мерзкая, противная водка. У вас в желудке уже скопилась блевотина. Вас тошнит. Водка вонючая, она разъедает ваш желудок. Его стенки в язвах. Вам хочется тошнить" и т.д. Пациенты начинают безудержно блевать после такого внушения и некоторым водки больше не хочется.

----------


## Ондрий

> при этом из влагалища беспрерывно выпадает гниль и исходит жуткий смрад. Для монахов полезно, конечно, чтоб не шибко драчували, но не очень-то правдиво.


Ой.. давай в приват, а? Я тебе там отдельно расскажу, как все пахнет, если не помыть девушку "там" месяца 3 ))))... /монголы вообще моются под дождем раз в год))))/




> Пациенты начинают безудержно блевать после такого внушения и некоторым водки больше не хочется.


А я о чем писал? ))).. Ну не пофигу ли, есть там какахи или нет? От этого измениться направление ума? Вот, допустим, нет там никаких каках, а тепло и уютно. И чиго? Кармапенке переождаться сразу захочется и мастурбировать, улыбаясь в утробе? )))))))))))))))))))

Если хоть кому-то НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ * не захочется рождаться вновь* после прочтения этих строк Ламрима, о которых кой-кто тут из "умных" высокомерно писал, как "параноидальный бред", то одного этого куска текста достаточно чтобы почтительно положить его на алтарь!

-------------
Чего я могу сказать - гордыня + отрыв и от живой Дхармы и от общения с Учителями, она приводит к таким вот девиациям ума... Жаль таких людей..  :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Пациенты начинают безудержно блевать после такого внушения и некоторым водки больше не хочется.


А потом к ним приходит добрый дядя и переубеждает их, добавляет к водке приятные вещества и они продолжают пить дальше. Потому что лучше ведь пусть сопьются, но истина дороже.

----------


## Вантус

> Ой.. давай в приват, а? Я тебе там отдельно расскажу, как все пахнет, если не помыть девушку "там" месяца 3 ))))... /монголы вообще моются под дождем раз в год))))/
> 
> А я о чем писал? )))..
> 
> Если хоть кому-то НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ * не захочется рождаться вновь* после прочтения этих строк Ламрима, о которых кой-кто тут из "умных" высокомерно писал, как "параноидальный бред", то одного этого куска текста достаточно чтобы почтительно положить его на алтарь!
> 
> -------------
> Чего я могу сказать - гордыня + отрыв и от живой Дхармы и от общения с Учителями, она приводит к таким вот девиациям ума... Жаль таких людей..


Андрей, ты аццки жжошь  :Smilie: . Моя мать уже высказала предположение, что в Тибете все были жуткие грязнули по причине отсутствия воды и не вымерли только из-за антисептического действия УФ-излучения в горах. А касательно запахов - и сам знаю, мне достаточно вспомнить *свои* единственные трусы после 2-го месяца в Элисте, хотя девушки (не тибетские) обычно моются существенно чаще меня  (ибо действительно амбре может пойти, а если разные кандидозы - тогда не просто амбре, а караул). Это мне не надо рассказывать, мне уже давший тут консультацию специалист рассказала, как она некоей женщине сказала "Уважаемая, заберите свой котях, он выпал из Ваших трусов и унесите его на ************** из моего кабинета, *********************"

----------


## Ондрий

> .... ибо действительно амбре может пойти, а если разные кандидозы - тогда не просто амбре, а караул


... вово.. тут, как-то обсуждая запреты на оральный секс, кто-то отлично пошутил, что оральный секс на Тибете приравнивался к году тюрьмы ))))

Непонятно, как с этим делом в Индии было /полагаю не лучше/, однако Дже Цонкапа цитирует в том куске текста - Сукхлиллекху Нагарджуны, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Вантус

> А потом к ним приходит добрый дядя и переубеждает их, добавляет к водке приятные вещества и они продолжают пить дальше. Потому что лучше ведь пусть сопьются, но истина дороже.


Просто метод, описанный в Ламриме, на мне не работает (возникает стойкое ощущение, что меня дурачат). Но на основе этого метода я разработал для себя другой, с полным соответствием последним достижениям медицины. Я понял, чего в Ламриме имелось в виду, и стал размышлять над тем, что эмбрионы могут развиваться с нарушением закладки органов, без конечностей, эмбрион полностью зависим от матери и совершенно беспомощен, если их два, то более счастливый может начать красть питание у менее счастливого вплоть до ярко выраженной недоношенности при нормальном сроке, стоит матери заболеть гриппом или корью - плод может умереть или родится с уродствами, роды для плода тоже легко могут окончится смертью, а если он родится в гипоксии - то может болеть всю жизнь. И даже лучшие врачи во многих случаях не смогут помочь плоду. При неполном расхождении бластомеров один из эмбрионов может стать опухолеподобным образованием внутри другого (я утрирую здесь, имеются в виду случаи тератом (не просто дермоидных кист), содержащих производные всех трех зародышевых листков. Я однажды такое видел на фото - меня чуть не стошнило - сформировались челюсти с 3 зубами, руки и немного мозга, говорят, что они даже двигались). 
Результат - я осознал, что мне в этот раз очень повезло. 
Но другие-то могут не разрабатывать подобный метод, а огульно отбросить весь Ламрим, что было бы глупо.

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009), Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Благодаря помощи До и исправлению перекодировки сделанную test скачал исправленную кодировку Ламрима http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1633.html

Вот обсуждаемый отрывок:
Чже Цонкапа Ламрим ценмо 2 том с.138 б
"
"Подробнее о страданиях, испытываемых во чреве
[матери].
В «Послании к ученику» сказано:
«Теснит нетерпимо зловонный навал нечистот, и ты, оставаясь в кромешном и давящем мраке,
находишься в чреве, мучительном, словно ады, и должен сносить своим скрюченным тельцем
великие муки.»
Смысл этих строк [раскрывается] в [сутре] «Вхождения во чрево»:
«Это место заполнено всякими нечистотами и тысячами видов «червей», имеет два зловонных прохода, много отверстий и пор, [как у] кости. [Оно] содержит грязную смесь выделений мочи, мозга, мозжечка и костного мозга. Ниже желудка, выше тонких кишок пребывает плод, передом повернутый в сторону позвоночника, а задом—к коже живота. Каждый месяц [это место] раздувается от месячной крови".
Измельченная двумя рядами зубов и поглощенная пища матери, увлажненная снизу слюной, загрязненной нечистотами из ранок рта, и сверху пропитанная выделениями мозжечка: пищевые остатки, подобные блевотине,—поступая через пуповину, производят развитие «овального»—нурнур-по, «продолговатого»—«мер-мер-по, «удлиненного»— нар-нар-по, «затвердевшего»—гор-гор-по и полностью
оформленного [плода] с изогнутыми руками и ногами. [Его] руки, ноги и щеки обернуты плевистым мешочком. Сопли и испражнения [плода] невыносимо воняют. [При движении матери он] то поднимается, то опускается в кромешной темноте. Горькие, кислые, едкие, соленые, острые и терпкие
вкусовые [свойства] пищи ощущаются как огненные искры. Словно глист, он питается нечистой жижей, пребывает в горячей массе разлагающихся нечистот. Его жизненная
сила—зыбка. Внутренний жар тела матери отовсюду щиплет, очень щиплет, нестерпимо щиплет, жжет, очень жжет, нестерпимо жжет, сжигает, очень сжигает, целиком сжигает,
принося ему сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую боль.
Как только мать шевельнулась, двинулась, задвигалась, так его будто сковывают пятью оковами (руки, ноги, голову) и помещают в огненную яму; он испытывает сильную, страшную, жестокую, ужасную, нестерпимую, невообразимую боль».
К тому же, когда мать ест слишком много или слишком мало, ест слишком жирную, грубую, холодную, горячую, соленую, кислую, сладкую, слишком горькую, острую или терпкую пищу, когда она совокупляется, бегает, прыгает, засиживается, купается, сидит слишком близко к огню или слишком согнувшись,—это тоже, [там] говорится, приносит боль пребывающему во чреве. Желудком и кишечником
сдавленный, пребывает [он], словно пятью оковами скованный, или насаженный на кол,—говорится."

Комментарии, приведенные переводчиком и редакцией Нартанг Ламрима к этому тексту

9 Сегодня мы сказали бы «микроорганизмов» (прим. перев.).
10 Геше Наванг Чинба указал, что здесь описана природа
матки в целом, а не только во время беременности (прим.
перев.).
11 «Нга» поясняет, что, согласно системе Калачакра-тант-
ры, до семи месяцев плод не обладает памятью о прошлом. С
семи месяцев и до момента рождения он помнит о своей
прошлой жизни. Страдание рождения отнимает эту

----------

Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Мы видим, что дост.Чже Цонкапа приводит в качестве обоснования своей точки зрения цитату из текста на текст Атиши "Послание к ученику", цитату из сутры "Вхождения во чрево»

Так что обсуждается даже нее комментарий Чже Ринпоче а фактические Сутра вхождения во чрево.

----------

Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Я ещё в школе о смерти думал чаще чем о сексе, до сих пор жив, не буддист и даже не циник . А вот у вас типичная (в ницшеанском контексте) проповедь смерти, так если всё так плохо, может покончите с собой? Не станете, ведь веруете в не благие перерождения. Это понятно, но интересно другое, а именно то, как ваша уверенность соотносится с одним психологическим фактом: если в вас осталась наивность религиозного оправдания своего ежедневного вставания с постели с утра, то значит страдали вы не достаточно глубоко. Следовательно ваши реалистичные наставления незнакомым людям, являются неоправданно самонадеянными.


А я знаете, и по-сейчас всегда о девушках думаю, как увижу их, так сразу исполняюсь эротическими мыслями, не хватает мне никакого их (девушек) количества. Наставлений никому не даю, а рассказываю о некоторых забавных фактах. Относительно же моей веры в благие и пр. перерождения и т.п. - не стоит додумывать за меня, во что я верую (главным образом я верую в активность Карлика-Дебила СлГлН). Кончать с собой - не хочу. Сегодня вот бухнул в зловонной общаге с участковым и жизнь мне показалась и вовсе отличной. Кругом всякие чандали бегали, как раз иллюстрирующие пример с зловонием, и мы подумывали уже пойти к ним в гости, как вдруг с УУМом случилась малая служебная нужда и мы пошли по домам.

----------

Dondhup (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Также может возникнуть вопрос: «Почему же автор расходится с наукой при описании процесса зачатия и развития плода?»
Автор опирался на Слово Будды (сутру «Вхождение во чрево» и т.д.), а Будда, вероятно, не видел необходимости ломать распространенные в Его время представления о том процессе. Тем более, что, например, представление о белом и красном началах плода яснее отражает различие мужской и женской энергий. Также возможно, что выделение и смешение двух капель спермы и крови косвенно указывают на равную активность женщины в процессе зачатия. К тому же Будда, проповедуя Учение, не ставил целью точное научное описание мира, Его задача состояла в другом. И, XIII наверное, Он предвидел нашу ситуацию: точные описания физических фактов отторгнули человека от сути, перевели его взорк научным истинам, по большей части служащим телесному и чувственному комфорту—главному условию отупения. Однако, как видно по вышеуказанному примеру, иногда, поступаясь наукообразностью описания, можно выразить более глубокие факты. И наконец, Будде и автору, при передаче истины страдания, важнее всего—чтобы мы почувствовали себя на месте страдающего живого существа во чреве матери, могли бы ясно представить, почувствовать муки рождения и другие страдания, проблемы... Будда не является безучастным «ученым» наблюдателем и рассказчиком о страданиях. Он смотрит на окружающий мир глазами страдающих, чувствует, как они, и передает их чувства—порой языком поэта, от Сердца к сердцу, чтобы пробудить в нем  азочарованность Круговертью, а затем—сострадание к вращающимся в ней."
А.Кугявичус

----------

Вантус (28.01.2009), Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Я ещё в школе о смерти думал чаще чем о сексе, до сих пор жив, не буддист и даже не циник . А вот у вас типичная (в ницшеанском контексте) проповедь смерти, так если всё так плохо, может покончите с собой? Не станете, ведь веруете в не благие перерождения. Это понятно, но интересно другое, а именно то, как ваша уверенность соотносится с одним психологическим фактом: если в вас осталась наивность религиозного оправдания своего ежедневного вставания с постели с утра, то значит страдали вы не достаточно глубоко. Следовательно ваши реалистичные наставления незнакомым людям, являются неоправданно самонадеянными.


А кругом - нечистоты, нечистоты, нечистоты и уголовные хари. Лепота. Там я тусую и это мне нравится. Только если придерживаться нелепого подхода, что никаких уголовных харь нет, кругом благодать, эмбрионы дрожат в экстазе и отнюдь не самовыкидываются из утроб и вообще всюду цветочки, то не стоит удивляться, когда лбом насмерть об эту благодать ударишься. Мы живем в кошмарном месте, и у меня еще много историй о выкинутых на помойку младенцах. Только ясно представляя весь ужас бытия в нашем мире и можно как-то нормально жить.

----------


## Dondhup

Благодаря силе накопленных мудрости и добродетели уважаемый А.Кугявичус  сказал очень хорошо.

----------

Вантус (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> http://www.rodi.ru/pregnancy-complications/index.html
> Интересно каково болеть в утробе.
> Если у матери так, то каково-же ребенку? Наверное в это время он улыбаетя ути пути малыш.
> Да, рождение прекрасно.


Судя по комментарию к обсуждаемому отрывку Ламрима, ребенок в утробе помнит прошлое рождение. Представляете каково это.
Например помнить рождение человеком или богом и оказаться в таком 
положении. А если рождение претой или в аду или живтным?

Я слышал что Тулку пребывают в утробе в ваджрной позе, наверно практикуют самадхи.

----------


## Вантус

А вообще, давайте дрочение на тему Ламрима сворачивать. Надо понимать смысл, а не цепляться к словам. А если и смысла понять не можешь, и слов принимать не хочешь, то, наверное, и вправду стоит положить Ламрим на алтарь и ему поклоняться, может тогда чего и сможешь. Невозможно дорабатывать (в моем понимании) Ламрим, не будучи его большим знатоком и почитателем Чже Цонкапы. Если дорабатывать Ламрим, хорошо зная его, замысел его автора и желая еще более прославить Чже Цонкапу и принести пользу всем живым существам, то из этого не может быть вреда. А если дорабатывать из желания показаться более ученым, чем автор Ламрима, то это не приведет ни к какой пользе, ибо какой смысл развивать учение, которое сам не разделяешь и не уважаешь?

----------

Bagira (28.01.2009), Ho Shim (28.01.2009), ullu (28.01.2009), Александр С (28.01.2009), Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал, что в Тибете возник спор по поводу аутентичности одного места в копиях Ламрима так вскрывали Ступу Ламы Цонкапы где лежал подлинник.

----------


## Neroli

> Насчёт мекония - показательно.  
> О чём я и говорил: кажущееся абсурдным, на первый взгляд, может не оказаться таковым, при более пристальном рассмотрении.
> 
> Даже если принять, что околоплодные воды обновляются каждые три часа, всё же возможные поступления мекония говорят за Ламрим.


А что доказывает меконий? Для вас немного мекония - это нестерпимый навал нечистот и адские муки? А в каком месте этот меконий давит на плод?
Абсурдны страдания младенца. Он внутри утробы заглатывает свои какашки и ему хорошо. У меня двоюродный брат в годик какашки ел, видели бы вы ребенка счастливее. И не говорите, что с точки зрения взрослого человека это ужасно. У йогинов это достижение. Да еще какое.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps нет, ну может тибетские женщины обкакивались от натуги во время родов, тогда да, навал нечистот. но это не означает, что ребенок притащил всё это с собой. дикари.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Результат - я осознал, что мне в этот раз очень повезло.


Вантус, Вам каждое мнгновение везет. Много чего может произойти фатального и не очень, но это не означает что сейчас вы 100% претерпеваете адские муки и вам плохо пахнет.   :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Непонятно, как с этим делом в Индии было /полагаю не лучше/, однако Дже Цонкапа цитирует в том куске текста - *Сукхлиллекху Нагарджуны*, если я не ошибаюсь.


Я там такого фрагмента не нашел.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я там такого фрагмента не нашел.


Да, это не оно.. а я ошибся. Мне тут невидимые силы в оффлайне подсказывают, что это Шишьялекха Чандрагомина или Атиши... 

---

upd:: Дондуп уже ответил

----------


## Neroli

Это уже цитировалось, но повтореньематьучения.


Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981—1985 гг.




> Допустим, что что-то со всей определенностью было доказано в ходе научного исследования, что некоторая гипотеза подтвердилась или что в результате такого исследования был установлен определенный факт. *Более того, предположим, что этот факт несовместим с теорией Будды. Вне всякого сомнения, мы должны принять результат научного исследования.* 
> Видите ли, общий буддийский подход заключается в том, что мы всегда должны принимать факты. Досужие домыслы, не основывающиеся на эмпирическом опыте, когда таковой возможен, неуместны. Таким образом, если гипотеза была подвергнута проверке, в результате которой она на 100 процентов подтвердилась, то это именно то, что нам следует принять. Именно потому, что такое представление является сутью буддийского образа мышления, мы можем сказать что философия Мадхъямики превосходит по своему значению философию Читтаматры, философия Читтаматры — философию Саутрантики, а Саутрантика — Вайбхашику. Это обусловлено эмпирическим подходом по отношению к истине. В философии Читтаматры присутствуют несколько ключевых моментов, которые, если подвергнуть их анализу, окажутся несостоятельными с философской точки зрения. Такое происходит потому, что некоторые положения Читтаматры не выдерживают проверку рассуждением, в котором, как утверждается, больше всех преуспели мадхъямики. Все это базируется на единственном подходе, связанном с принятием реального положения вещей — того, что является фактом. Если бы дело обстояло иначе, то нельзя было бы утверждать, что точка зрения Прасангики-Мадхъямики является наилучшей и наиболее утонченной. 
> 
> Что касается слов Будды, точнее роли священных писаний, то это правда, что и Мадхъямика, и Читтаматра исходят из священных текстов, то есть на слов Будды. Однако можно сказать, что доктрины Прасангики превосходят доктрины Читтаматры, поскольку первая пребывает в согласии с реальностью, а вторая — нет. Таким образом, поскольку мы должны придерживаться фактов (того, что основывается на реальном положении вещей), то нам следует ставить теорию Прасангики выше теории Читтаматры. Мы должны мыслить именно таким образом. Это общий буддийский подход. 
> 
> Буддисты верят в перерождение. *Но предположим, что благодаря различным исследовательским методикам наука однажды придет к окончательному заключению, что перерождений не существует. Если данный факт будет со всей определенностью доказан, то мы должны будем его принять, и мы его примем. В этом заключается общая идея буддизма.* Таким образом создается впечатление, что научный метод действеннее других! Однако мы знаем, что и научный метод обладает определенными границами. Позвольте мне привести пример. В "Абхидхармакоше" (энциклопедии Абхидхармы) говорится, что мир плоский. Но все мы видим и можем определить эмпирическим путем, что Земля круглая; поэтому мы должны принять этот факт. *Мы не должны требовать, чтобы буддисты, несмотря на научные открытия, верили в то, что мир плоский, только потому, что так говорится в "Абхидхармакоше". Это неверно, и такой взгляд не должен пропагандироваться.*

----------

Ali (29.01.2009), Вантус (29.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009), Игорь Канунников (28.01.2009), лесник (28.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А что доказывает меконий? Для вас немного мекония - это нестерпимый навал нечистот и адские муки? А в каком месте этот меконий давит на плод?


Для меня ещё раз доказывает  ту мысль, которую я уже озвучивал: что иногда можно ошибиться в казалось бы, самом понятном случае.
Из всех обсуждаемых вещей, наличие кала возле плода, я считал самой невозможной. А реальность, в очередной раз, не совпала с моим предположением.

----------


## Ашока

> А кругом - нечистоты, нечистоты, нечистоты и уголовные хари. Лепота. Там я тусую и это мне нравится. Только если придерживаться нелепого подхода, что никаких уголовных харь нет, кругом благодать, эмбрионы дрожат в экстазе и отнюдь не самовыкидываются из утроб и вообще всюду цветочки, то не стоит удивляться, когда лбом насмерть об эту благодать ударишься. Мы живем в кошмарном месте, и у меня еще много историй о выкинутых на помойку младенцах. Только ясно представляя весь ужас бытия в нашем мире и можно как-то нормально жить.


Хе, это тоже перебор, похоже на мазохизм, получение удовольствия от того, что у других вызывает отвращение. Какая разница к чему привязываться, к цветочкам или какашкам? Привязанность все равно остается привязанностью.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Разница очень большая. 

Что лучше, привязываться к правильному поведению или же к неправильному, ведь и то и другое сансара?

----------


## Ашока

> Разница очень большая. 
> 
> Что лучше, привязываться к правильному поведению или же к неправильному, ведь и то и другое сансара?


Лучше не причинять другим страданий, то есть жить правильно. Но при этом не привязываться к правильному поведению. Странно, что буддист задает такой вопрос. Известно же, что привязанности - причины страданий. К чему этот вопрос, тогда?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

К тому, что лучше не смешивать уровни абсолютной и относительной истины. 
Из того, что нравственность создаёт благую камму привязывающую к сансаре, не следует, что её не надо придерживаться.
Так же и насчёт цветочков и фекалий.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А кругом - нечистоты, нечистоты, нечистоты и уголовные хари. Лепота. Там я тусую и это мне нравится. Только если придерживаться нелепого подхода, что никаких уголовных харь нет, кругом благодать, эмбрионы дрожат в экстазе и отнюдь не самовыкидываются из утроб и вообще всюду цветочки, то не стоит удивляться, когда лбом насмерть об эту благодать ударишься. Мы живем в кошмарном месте, и у меня еще много историй о выкинутых на помойку младенцах. Только ясно представляя весь ужас бытия в нашем мире и можно как-то нормально жить.


В роли шута вы вполне удачны и весьма симптомотичны, продолжайте пожалуйста на БВЖС, может с Шубхаром сценку какую-нибудь изобразите?

----------


## Ашока

> К тому, что лучше не смешивать уровни абсолютной и относительной истины.


Кто чего и где смешивает не понятно. Мне иногда кажется, что буддисты всех не буддистов за идиотов держат.




> Из того, что нравственность создаёт благую камму привязывающую к сансаре, не следует, что её не надо придерживаться.


Где то я написала обратное? Что если нравственная карма привязывает к сансаре, то не надо ее придерживаться. Спор ради спора?




> Так же и насчёт цветочков и фекалий.


Что также? 

Вантус любит фекалии, у него такая привязанность. Кто то любит цветочки. При чем тут вообще нравственное или безнравственное поведение?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (28.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Мне иногда кажется, что буддисты всех не буддистов за идиотов держат.


Если вы приняли какое-то учение как истинное, то логично считать тех, кто его не принял, существами, которые омрачены и не правы относительно своих взглядов на жизнь. А вы думали что буддизм это не религия?

----------


## Neroli

> Для меня ещё раз доказывает ту мысль, которую я уже озвучивал: что иногда можно ошибиться в казалось бы, самом понятном случае.
> Из всех обсуждаемых вещей, наличие кала возле плода, я считал самой невозможной. А реальность, в очередной раз, не совпала с моим предположением.


А почему Вы решили, что реальность именно это? Еще вчера Вы предполагали, что наука либо ошибается, либо за усё уплочено. Помните, я предлагала скинутся на грант, чтобы ученые какахи поискали? Ну вот, нашли! Сработали надо сказать оперативно.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Буддисты верят в перерождение. Но предположим, что благодаря различным исследовательским методикам наука однажды придет к окончательному заключению, что перерождений не существует. Если данный факт будет со всей определенностью доказан, то мы должны будем его принять, и мы его примем. В этом заключается общая идея буддизма. Таким образом создается впечатление, что научный метод действеннее других! Однако мы знаем, что и научный метод обладает определенными границами. Позвольте мне привести пример. В "Абхидхармакоше" (энциклопедии Абхидхармы) говорится, что мир плоский. Но все мы видим и можем определить эмпирическим путем, что Земля круглая; поэтому мы должны принять этот факт. Мы не должны требовать, чтобы буддисты, несмотря на научные открытия, верили в то, что мир плоский, только потому, что так говорится в "Абхидхармакоше". Это неверно, и такой взгляд не должен пропагандироваться.


Интересно, как Далай-лама отнесётся к тому, что он не Авалокитешвара, если такое выяснится? Хотя судя по всему, относится он к этому вполне нормально (если мыслит последовательно конечно), что несомненно делает ему честь.

----------


## Neroli

> Интересно, как Далай-лама отнесётся к тому, что он не Авалокитешвара, если такое выяснится? Хотя судя по всему, относится он к этому вполне нормально (если мыслит последовательно конечно), что несомненно делает ему честь.


Думаю нормально.  :Smilie: 
Хотя бы потому что если Авалокитешвару волнует Авалокитешвара он или нет, то он не Авалокитешвара.  :Smilie:

----------

Спокойный (28.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

отскок в сторону
...
http://lib.rus.ec/b/66983/read



> Разнообразие технических приемов и учений в духовной сфере часто вызывает замешательство – вследствие того, что у нас отсутствует ясное различие между мудростью, силой и знанием.
> 
> Знание бесконечно. Современная наука каждый год заполняет библиотеки новыми открытиями. Равным образом обширно и духовное знание. Мы способны знать прошлые жизни отдельных индивидов, воздействия планет на жизнь ныне здравствующих людей, существование других планов бытия или более высоких уровней сознания, технику духовного лечения – и бесконечное число других духовных предметов. Но знание – это не мудрость.
> 
> Как-то один западный монах сидел ночью при свете звезд и беседовал с несколькими лесными монахами из Лаоса, родившимися в деревне. Взглянув вверх, он увидел очень яркую звезду в середине ковша Большой Медведицы. Удивленный, поскольку он раньше никогда ее не замечал, монах стал смотреть более внимательно – и обнаружил, что звездочка движется. Он понял, что по небу передвигается ретрансляционный спутник, и указал на него своим сотоварищам.
> 
> – Что это такое? – спросили они.
> 
> – Спутник, – отвечал он.
> ...


Самое забавное, что пока не надо принимать роды или сталкиваться с проблемами акушерства, то можно слушать какие-угодно описания.

----------

Илия (28.01.2009), Ондрий (28.01.2009), Поляков (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Если вы приняли какое-то учение как истинное, то логично считать тех, кто его не принял, существами, которые омрачены и не правы относительно своих взглядов на жизнь. А вы думали что буддизм это не религия?


Типа привязанности к религии, получается. Когда думаешь, что чем то обладаешь, кажется, что то чем обладаешь - самое лучшее и правильное.

----------


## Топпер

Да, Ашока, это привязанность к религии. И это хорошо. Это честно. Пока человек не достиг святости непривязанность к своему пути говорит только о том, что человек не доверяет Трём Драгоценностям. Что он теплохладен.
Дхамму, как плот, надо оставлять только после пересечения потока сансары. Когда мы будем на другом берегу. Не раньше.

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А почему Вы решили, что реальность именно это?


Реальность, в данном случае не то, что я думал  :Smilie: 



> Еще вчера Вы предполагали, что наука либо ошибается, либо за усё уплочено. Помните, я предлагала скинутся на грант, чтобы ученые какахи поискали? Ну вот, нашли! Сработали надо сказать оперативно.


Видимо была задета чья то профессиональная честь мундира  :Cool:

----------

Neroli (28.01.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

> Интересно, как Далай-лама отнесётся к тому, что он не Авалокитешвара, если такое выяснится? Хотя судя по всему, относится он к этому вполне нормально (если мыслит последовательно конечно), что несомненно делает ему честь.


Он себя считает "обыкновенным монахом Тензином Гьяцо".

----------

Neroli (28.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

Не каждый обыкновенный монах однако способен распознать будду Амидабхи в обыкновенном тибетце.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Типа привязанности к религии, получается. Когда думаешь, что чем то обладаешь, кажется, что то чем обладаешь - самое лучшее и правильное.


Не стоит так всех принижать, я например считаю свой путь правильным не потому что Я его выбрал, а потому что я осознал "свой выбор" как правильный путь. Так что проблема не столько привязанности, сколько знания.

----------


## Legba

Драгоценные единочаятели.
Все не прочел, но мне кажется, никто не упомянул тут этого:
Я не большой знаток физиологии, тем более - внутриутробного развития.
Но знаю одно. Вид вскрытого тела вызывает у большинства отторжение.
Разрезанный труп выглядит сильно "не очень", при том, что это может быть вполне здоровый человек. Младенец в утробе, возможно и не испытывает всего того, что описано. Поскольку ничего другого не знает.
Но я почти уверен, что попади сейчас сознание любого из нас в тело плода - мало не покажется. Вникнуть, что там вокруг за "выделения" мы врядли сможем. Но дискомфорт гарантирован. 
Если кому-то доведется родиться в аду, он вряд-ли будет помнить свои предидущие жизни. И сидеть в котле с расплавленной медью для него будет *нормально*. Потому что иной участи он и не знает. Бывают удачные дни - медь остынет на пару градусов. Бывают хреновые - станет погорячее. Это нам тут из-за мониторов кажется - "какой ужас". Так вот, мне лично (не знаю как кому другому) вовсе не хочется снова переживать внутриутробное развитие (хотя и придется). При всех описанных тут его "плюсах". Не даром в мире богов нет ни внутриутробного развития, ни родов.
Так что смысл высказывания Чже Цонкапы предельно ясен, ИМХО. 
Нам просто *обрисовывают перспективу  ситуации в терминах, понятных для нас именно сейчас.*  при описании мира животных ведь тоже используются довольно печальные термины. При том, что с точки зрения самих животных (в силу особенностей их сознания), ситуация несколько проще. Курица вовсе не страдает (ментально) от "неволи" - у нее даже нет такой концепции. Что вовсе не означает, что кто-либо захочет стать курицей.

2Ашока.
Вы знаете.... Той Нирваны, которая Вам представляется (как у детей и олигофренов) несложно добиться электрошоковой терапией. Если это именно то, что нужно - вперед. Не стоит тогда мучить себя слушанием, размышлением и медитацией. Если же это все-таки не совсем то, придется немного подучиться. Причем рихтуя себя под Дхарму, а не наоборот. Даже занимаясь аэробикой/фитнесом/бодибилдингом для достижения результатов придется испытывать не вполне приятные ощущения. Что уж говорить о Дхарме...

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009), Lara (28.01.2009), Александр С (28.01.2009), Вантус (29.01.2009), Ондрий (28.01.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Просто метод, описанный в Ламриме, на мне не работает (возникает стойкое ощущение, что меня дурачат). Но на основе этого метода я разработал для себя другой, с полным соответствием последним достижениям медицины. Я понял, чего в Ламриме имелось в виду, и стал размышлять над тем, что эмбрионы могут развиваться с нарушением закладки органов, без конечностей, эмбрион полностью зависим от матери и совершенно беспомощен, если их два, то более счастливый может начать красть питание у менее счастливого вплоть до ярко выраженной недоношенности при нормальном сроке, стоит матери заболеть гриппом или корью - плод может умереть или родится с уродствами, роды для плода тоже легко могут окончится смертью, а если он родится в гипоксии - то может болеть всю жизнь. И даже лучшие врачи во многих случаях не смогут помочь плоду. При неполном расхождении бластомеров один из эмбрионов может стать опухолеподобным образованием внутри другого (я утрирую здесь, имеются в виду случаи тератом (не просто дермоидных кист), содержащих производные всех трех зародышевых листков. Я однажды такое видел на фото - меня чуть не стошнило - сформировались челюсти с 3 зубами, руки и немного мозга, говорят, что они даже двигались). 
> Результат - я осознал, что мне в этот раз очень повезло. 
> Но другие-то могут не разрабатывать подобный метод, а огульно отбросить весь Ламрим, что было бы глупо.


Могут , и это означает, что в этот раз им сильно не повезло.

----------


## Топпер

Пощу цитату из переводной статьи (благодарю за неё Сашу Демченко и Зома), которая очень хорошо объясняет спорные вопросы в текстах



> Аджан Ман соглашался с видением Пятого Царствования в том, что не всё в Палийском Каноне было подлинной Дхаммой. Но его подход отсеивания того, что было, а что не было подлинным, был гораздо более традиционным. ....... проверка любого учения Дхаммы заключалась в результате, которое оно приносило, когда конкретное учение принималось и практиковалось.* Если оно вело к окончанию загрязнений ума, то это было подлинной Дхаммой*; если нет, то нет. Таким образом, *только Благородная личность могла знать о том, какие из учений были подлинной Дхаммой, а какие нет. Что касается даже тех учений, которые давались Благородной личностью, практикующий, не достигший уровней святости, не мог полностью понять их значения*. Таким образом, искажения Дхаммы не были причиной текстовой передачи. Их результатом были загрязнения в умах каждого человека.

----------


## Ашока

> Да, Ашока, это привязанность к религии. И это хорошо. Это честно. Пока человек не достиг святости непривязанность к своему пути говорит только о том, что человек не доверяет Трём Драгоценностям. Что он теплохладен.
> Дхамму, как плот, надо оставлять только после пересечения потока сансары. Когда мы будем на другом берегу. Не раньше.


То есть надо привязываться к религии? Иначе все не повсамделешнему?

----------


## Ашока

> Не стоит так всех принижать, я например считаю свой путь правильным не потому что Я его выбрал, а потому что я осознал "свой выбор" как правильный путь. Так что проблема не столько привязанности, сколько знания.


Осознал, выбрал, какая разница?

----------


## Топпер

> То есть надо привязываться к религии? Иначе все не повсамделешнему?


А вы думаете, если сегодня попрактикуете Буддизм, завтра Православие, послезавтра Агни-йогу, а потом вообще прекратите практиковать, то будет результат?

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009), Чиффа (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> А вы думаете, если сегодня попрактикуете Буддизм, завтра Православие, послезавтра Агни-йогу, а потом вообще прекратите практиковать, то будет результат?


Я думаю, что буддизм, как и всякая другая религия - это система настовлений, методик, как  идти по пути духовного развития. Не более и не менее. Православие, Буддизм, и т.д. - это все ярлыки. Привязываться к ним -  создавать для себя дополнительные клеши. Их что без этого мало?

Хотя, может Вам так подходит, кто знает.

----------


## Топпер

Это обычный взгляд неофита. Со временем должно пройти.



> Буддизм, и т.д. - это все ярлыки. Привязываться к ним - создавать для себя дополнительные клеши. Их что без этого мало?
> 
> Хотя, может Вам так подходит, кто знает.


да, мне подходит. Я даже усиливаю свою привязку к Дхамме обетами. И то надежда на реальное продвижение слабая

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Осознал, выбрал, какая разница?


Я лишь указал на неуниверсальность вашего диагноза, относительно выбирающих, ту или иную философию, людей. А вы в ответ хотите поговорить об этимологии слов "осознание", "выбор"?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это обычный взгляд неофита. Со временем должно пройти.


Слава богу, проходит не у всех, хотя многие сдаются конечно.

----------


## Топпер

Пока не проходит и не сдаются, видимо,  указывают в традиции "нет"?

----------


## Иван Ран

Ага

----------


## Топпер

Тогда я рад, что сдался и доверился Будде.

----------


## Иван Ран

Лучше уж Будде, чем кому-то ещё  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я думаю, что буддизм, как и всякая другая религия - это система настовлений, методик, как  идти по пути духовного развития. Не более и не менее. Православие, Буддизм, и т.д. - это все ярлыки. Привязываться к ним -  создавать для себя дополнительные клеши. Их что без этого мало?


Вы тоже привязаны. "Буддизм, Православие, и т.д. какая разница - это все ярлыки" В Дзэн это называется - привязанность к пустоте. Но даже привязанности можно использовать правильно:




> "Желание возникает и исчезает. Привязанность появляется и исчезает" Это наблюдение можно истолковать следующим образом. 
> Мысль о том, как следует избавиться от [какого либо] недуга, - это желание. Когда возникает мысль, приходит желание. Недуг в этом смысле - единственное навязчивое желание. Мысль о том, чтобы избавиться от недуга, - также желание. Таким образом, от желания избавляются посредством желания. Когда от желания избавляются, оно исчезает. Отсюда: "Желание возникает и исчезает"
> Когда от недуга, который есть желание, избавляются посредством желания, тогда и желание избавиться от недуга, и желание избавиться от этого желания, оба они исчезают. То же самое имеют ввиду, когда говорят: "Клин клином вышибают". Когда клин нельзя выдернуть, вбивают другой клин рядом и таким образом освобождают его. Когда первый клин вытащен, не застревает и второй, который вбили. Таким же образом, когда избавляются от недуга, избавляются и от желания от него избавиться. Отсюда и наблюдение, приведеное выше. Далее, желание избавиться от недуга - это нечто перерастающее в привязаность к этому недугу, но если от недуга избавиться вместе с этой привязанностью, то и привязанности не останется. Отсюда: "Привязанность возникает и исчезает"
> 
> _Ягю Мунэнори. Переходящая в роду книга об искусстве меча._


Поэтому мастера говорят, что иногда, что бы избавиться от привязанностей, надо быть сильно привязанным к чему-то. Если вы не привязанны к наставлениям, но и не следуете им, то какой от них толк? Привязываясь к Учению, вы можете избавить себя от множества привязанностей. Как только исчезают привязанности, не остается места и для привязанности к Учению  :Wink:

----------

Чиффа (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Вы тоже привязаны. "Буддизм, Православие, и т.д. какая разница - это все ярлыки" В Дзэн это называется - привязанность к пустоте. Но даже привязанности можно использовать правильно:


Пример. Я хочу испечь вкусный торт (достичь Нирваны). Я беру рецепт (Учение) и готовлю по нему. Я не молюсь на рецепт, не целую его, не говорю всем подряд, что это самый правильный рецепт на свете. Я просто готовлю по нему и все. 




> Поэтому мастера говорят, что иногда, что бы избавиться от привязанностей, надо быть сильно привязанным к чему-то. Если вы не привязанны к наставлениям, но и не следуете им, то какой от них толк? Привязываясь к Учению, вы можете избавить себя от множества привязанностей. Как только исчезают привязанности, не остается места и для привязанности к Учению


Можно быть не привязаным к наставлениям, но следовать им. 
А можно и привязывться, если это очень надо, если без этого невозможно следовать пути  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
В общем кому как подходит.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

Ашока, всё это, конечно, звучит очень здорово. Но разрешите напомнить вам, что вы пока даже не буддистка. И, как я понимаю, пришли на форум за информацией о Дхамме. Так послушайте тех, кто в Буддизме не первый год. Пёстрому звание "эксперт" не просто так дали.

Станете учителем - будете проповедовать так, как считаете нужным. Пока же ваше мнение о Дхамме не авторитетно.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Пример. Я хочу испечь вкусный торт (достичь Нирваны). Я беру рецепт (Учение) и готовлю по нему. Я не молюсь на рецепт, не целую его, не говорю всем подряд, что это самый правильный рецепт на свете. Я просто готовлю по нему и все.


Ключевое словосочетание здесь - *я хочу.* Вы уже привязаны  :Wink:  Как говорил основатель нашей школы дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан - желание просветления уже большая ошибка  :Smilie: 
И вопрос номер два - торт готов? Иначе, о чем вы тут говорите? Хвалите другую _любимую_ поваренную книгу?  :Smilie: 




> Можно быть не привязаным к наставлениям, но следовать им. 
> А можно и привязывться, если это очень надо, если без этого невозможно следовать пути 
> В общем кому как подходит.


Это точно. Надо только быть внимательным, чтобы понять, что тебе подходит, а что тебя, наоборот, уводит. Ведь обманываться так приятно!  :Confused:

----------


## Ашока

> Ашока, всё это, конечно, звучит очень здорово. Но разрешите напомнить вам, что вы пока даже не буддистка. И, как я понимаю, пришли на форум за информацией о Дхамме. Так послушайте тех, кто в Буддизме не первый год. Пёстрому звание "эксперт" не просто так дали.
> 
> Станете учителем - будете проповедовать так, как считаете нужным. Пока же ваше мнение о Дхамме не авторитетно.


Не претендую на авторитетность.  :Smilie:  Вы задали вопрос, я ответила.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ашока

> Ключевое словосочетание здесь - *я хочу.* Вы уже привязаны  Как говорил основатель нашей школы дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан - желание просветления уже большая ошибка 
> И вопрос номер два - торт готов? Иначе, о чем вы тут говорите? Хвалите другую _любимую_ поваренную книгу?


Я бы ответила, но Топперу не нравится, он обидется.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ho Shim (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я бы ответила, но Топперу не нравится, он обидется.


По мне, так, это уже хороший ответ последователя Махаяны  :Smilie:  А Топпер, кстати, не обидется. Многие на его месте уже давно бы перестали вести беседу.

----------


## До

> Ключевое словосочетание здесь - *я хочу.* Вы уже привязаны  Как говорил основатель нашей школы дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан - желание просветления уже большая ошибка


Т.е. бодхичитта большая ошибка? Как удивительно!

_Astasahasrika Prajnaparamita Sutra_, Conze, 1974. p.190.



> _Subhuti_: Three standpoints one should not desire for a Bodhisattva who is armed with the great armour and who courses thus in deep wisdom. Which three? The level of a Disciple, or of a Pratyekabuddha, or of a Buddha. [301] 
> _The Lord_: For what reason do you say that? It is, of course, impossible, it cannot be, that such a Bodhisattva should belong to the vehicle of the Disciples or Pratyekabuddhas. But, since he put on his armour for the sake of all beings, *surely he should desire the level of a Buddha*.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Т.е. бодхичитта большая ошибка? Как удивительно!
> _Astasahasrika Prajnaparamita Sutra_, Conze, 1974. p.190.





> Subhuti: три точки зрения не следует желание бодхисаттва кто вооружен большим доспехи и курсы, которые, таким образом, в глубокой мудростью. Какие три? Уровень ученик, или Pratyekabuddha или Будды. [301] 
> Господи: По какой причине вы, что? Это, конечно, невозможно, оно не может быть, что такие бодхисаттвы должны принадлежать к автомобилю из учеников или Pratyekabuddhas. Но, поскольку он поставил на его броню на благо всех существ, то он должен стремление уровня Будды.
> 
> _Google.переводчик_


А можно по-русски? Я плохо знаю английский. Проявите бодхичитту, будьте любезны  :Wink: 
Вот здесь я писал, как раз о том, что даже большую ошибку можно правильно использовать.

----------


## Вантус

> В роли шута вы вполне удачны и весьма симптомотичны, продолжайте пожалуйста на БВЖС, может с Шубхаром сценку какую-нибудь изобразите?


Уважаемый, не чтоб я любил нечистоты или оргазмировал от созерцания уголовных харь. Но отрицать их наличие у меня как-то рука не поднимается, так как я их вижу в изрядном количестве. Смысл то не в том, чтоб про фекалии думать, что это цветы или про уголовника, что он - не уголовник, а в том чтоб принять то, что есть так, как оно есть. Т.е. не прятать голову, как страус, при виде неприятного, а взглянуть на это неприятное и затем - в себя, чтобы выяснить, почему оно кажется неприятным. 

Не знаю источник Ваших, уважаемый, глубоких познаний, но Андрей изучал Дхарму под руководством людей очень и очень ученых в течении многих лет. Сценок мы изображать Вам не будем, но я скажу, что если Вы лучше всех понимаете Дхарму, то чего на форумах прячетесь? Идите в массы, проповедуйте.

Добавлю, что глаголя речения про шутов и т.п. в упомянутой мною раньше общаге, а не здесь, Вы быстро поняли б свою неправоту.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Уважаемый, не чтоб я любил нечистоты или оргазмировал от созерцания уголовных харь. Но отрицать их наличие у меня как-то рука не поднимается, так как я их вижу в изрядном количестве. Смысл то не в том, чтоб про фекалии думать, что это цветы или про уголовника, что он - не уголовник, а в том чтоб принять то, что есть так, как оно есть. Т.е. не прятать голову, как страус, при виде неприятного, а взглянуть на это неприятное и затем - в себя, чтобы выяснить, почему оно кажется неприятным.


А зачем вы мне это в третий раз повторяете? Я разве говорил о том, что уголовных харь и пр. нет?




> Не знаю источник Ваших, уважаемый, глубоких познаний, но Андрей изучал Дхарму под руководством людей очень и очень ученых в течении многих лет. Сценок мы изображать Вам не будем, но я скажу, что если Вы лучше всех понимаете Дхарму, то чего на форумах прячетесь? Идите в массы, проповедуйте.


Результат обучения на лицо, у обоих. 



> Добавлю, что глаголя речения про шутов и т.п. в упомянутой мною раньше общаге, а не здесь, Вы быстро поняли б свою неправоту.


Знаете, единственный человек, которого я действительно боялся, это был мой отец, но и ему я как-то раз сказал то, что я о нём думаю. А вот относительно той общаги, можно по-подробнее, каким бы образом моя правота превратилась бы в неправоту? Я был бы повержен в философском диспуте?

----------


## Вантус

Добавлю, что некоторые присутствующие не хотят обманываться про эмбрионов, но почему-то хотят дурачить себя относительно того, что их окружает. Бог с ними, с эмбрионами, мы уже или еще не эмбрионы. Но зачем себе внушать, что все кругом хорошо, если все кругом совсем не хорошо?

----------


## Вантус

> Знаете, единственный человек, которого я действительно боялся, это был мой отец, но и ему я как-то раз сказал то, что я о нём думаю. А вот относительно той общаги, можно по-подробнее, каким бы образом моя правота превратилась бы в неправоту? Я был бы повержен в философском диспуте?


А я всегда отцу говорил, что о нем думаю, равно как и он мне. До сих пор в отличных отношениях с ним. 

Относительно общаги - Вы, полагаю, обратились бы к кому-нибудь (не нам, мы люди ученые и культурные) с диспутом (желательно, именуя собеседника шутом), после чего, по истечении некоторого времени, мы оказали бы всем участникам диспута первую помощь и юридические услуги разного вида, включая казенный автотранспорт.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Относительно общаги - Вы, полагаю, обратились бы к кому-нибудь (не нам, мы люди ученые и культурные) с диспутом (желательно, именуя собеседника шутом), после чего, по истечении некоторого времени, мы оказали бы всем участникам диспута первую помощь и юридические услуги разного вида, включая казенный автотранспорт.


А где описание превращения правоты в неправоту? 
Что касается шута, то если вспомните, я к вам не обратился подобным образом, а прокомментировал ваши ответы, которые были выполнены в шутовской форме.

----------


## Вантус

Правота превратилась бы в неправоту на стадии оказания юридических услуг, когда стали бы выяснять потерпевшего, причем независящим от нас образом.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Всё кругом" не то чтобы нехорошо - по-всякому. Как говорит Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, жизнь не только страдание: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJsTfuM43J8

----------


## До

> А можно по-русски? Я плохо знаю английский. Проявите бодхичитту, будьте любезны


Там Будда говорит Субхути, что бодхисаттва _конечно должен желать [достичь] уровня будды_. А Субхути перед этим сказал, что не должен. И это сутра праджняпарамиты, где казалось-бы отрицается всё подряд, но нет, такое замечание Субхути не проскакивает незамеченным Буддой.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Там Будда говорит Субхути, что бодхисаттва _конечно должен желать [достичь] уровня будды_. А Субхути перед этим сказал, что не должен. И это сутра праджняпарамиты, где казалось-бы отрицается всё подряд, но нет, такое замечание Субхути не проскакивает незамеченным Буддой.


Спасибо.




> Одна ученица спросила: «Если бы не хотели быть просветленными, то зачем бы мы предпринимали бы усилия, приходя сюда?» 
> 
> Сон Са сказал: «Желание и стремление — разные вещи. Мысль о том, что вы хотите получить что-нибудь благодаря медитации в основе своей эгоистична. «Я хочу стать просветленным» означает «Я хочу быть просветленным». Но стремление — это не для меня, это не просто личное желание, оно переступает идею самого себя. Это желание без привязанности. Если просветление приходит, хорошо. Если просветление не приходит, хорошо. Фактически, это и есть просветление»...
> 
> ... До тех пор пока вы цепляетесь за свое желание достичь просветления, вы его никогда не достигнете. Однако желание приводит вас сюда, чтобы сидеть Дзэн. Так приходите и сидите. Это первый шаг.
> 
> _отсюда, по ссылке подробнее:
> "Посыпание Будды пеплом" Глава 42. Желание просветления_

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Пёстрый
В


> ы тоже привязаны. "Буддизм, Православие, и т.д. какая разница - это все ярлыки" В Дзэн это называется - привязанность к пустоте.


По-моему, под пустотой в буддизме понимают все же нечто другое:
"Шу́ньята (санскр. शून्यता, śūnyatā?; пали: sunnata, буквально — «пустота, ничто, не-существование») — понятие философии буддизма, полагающее отсутствие собственной природы вещей и феноменов (дхарм) в виду их обусловленности и взаимозависимости."
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...8F%D1%82%D0%B0
Как-то легко Вы такими сложными терминами бросаетесь.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Как-то легко Вы такими сложными терминами бросаетесь.


Под пустотой, зачастую, человек понимает то, что он хочет  :Smilie:  На слово "пустота" буддийского копирайта нет. К примеру, пустотой называют физический вакуум. Я говорил о пустоте, которая не синоним термину Шуньята. Мне кажется, из фразы это понятно.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Я говорил о пустоте, которая не синоним термину Шуньята. Мне кажется, из фразы это понятно.


Нет, не понятно. Вы написали:



> В Дзэн это называется - привязанность к пустоте.


Можете все же пояснить, что Вы имели ввиду? Поподробней, в контексте того диалога.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Можете все же пояснить, что Вы имели ввиду? Поподробней, в контексте того диалога.


Привязанность к пустоте, этим выражением дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан обозначал именно неправильное понимание буддийского смысла термина *пустота*. Один из видов такого понимания, типа, все иллюзия, все одинаково, поэтому все не важно. Типа, не надо быть ни к чему привязанным, да и только. Но, зачастую, это тоже только мышление. Для своих учеников он давал такой коан про такую привязанность:




> Некто приходит в Дзэн-центр с зажженной сигаретой, подходит к статуе Будды, пускает дым ей в лицо и стряхивает пепел на ее колени. Вы находитесь там же. Что вы делаете? 
> Этот человек понял, что нет ничего святого или не святого. Все вещи во Вселенной одно и то же, и это одно — он сам. Поэтому все позволено. Пепел — это Будда; Будда — это пепел. Сигарета тлеет. Пепел падает. 
> Однако, его понимание не полно. Он еще не понял, что все вещи такие, какие они есть. Святое — это святое; не святое — это не святое. Пепел — это пепел. Будда — это Будда. Он привязан к пустоте и к своему собственному пониманию и считает, что все слова бесполезны. Поэтому, что бы вы ни сказали ему, как бы ни пытались учить его, он ударит вас. Если вы попробуете учить его, ответив ударом на удар, он ударит вас еще сильнее (он очень сильный). Как вы сможете вылечить его от заблуждения?
> 
> _http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash.htm_

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Один из видов такого понимания, типа, все иллюзия, все одинаково, поэтому все не важно. Типа, не надо быть ни к чему привязанным, да и только. Но, зачастую, это тоже только мышление.


Если это только мышление, то да. А если не только? Разве буддизм учит быть хоть к чему-то привязанным? К чему же?
По поводу цитаты дзен-мастера:



> Однако, его понимание не полно. Он еще не понял, что все вещи такие, какие они есть. Святое — это святое; не святое — это не святое. Пепел — это пепел. Будда — это Будда.


Позволю себе поспорить заочно с уважаемым дзен-мастером. Да, все вещи такие какие они есть, это таковость. Но разве святое - это святое и не святое - это не святое? Тем самым, он приписал неким дхармам свойство неизменности. Но ведь на самом деле, то что в глазах одних людей есть святое, в глазах других может быть просто экзотикой, т.е. чем-то нейтральным, а в других вызывать даже отвращение привязанностью к внешней форме, если брать конкретно случай посыпания пеплом статуи Будды.
Поэтому разве заблуждается тот человек, посыпавший статую Будды пеплом? Для одних - заблуждается, для других - нет. Тогда стоит ли лечить его от несуществующего заблуждения?

Вот наткнулся случайно на главу с описанием шуньяты Тартангом Тулку Ринпоче. Очень понравилось.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/uchtartang4.html

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Возможно Цонкапа описывает не мир Людей? Может быть речь идёт про другой мир, на страдания которого Цонкапа совеьовал медитировать?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Позволю себе поспорить заочно с уважаемым дзен-мастером.


Нет никакого смысла в заочном споре с дзэн-мастером  :Smilie:  Вы не можете понять, что он сказал, а он не может вам ответить, чтобы разьяснить. Я в свою очередь, не оракул, чтобы спорить о его словах и не дзэн-мастер что-бы спорить с вами.
Приезжайте на встречу с дзэн-мастером, они регулярно посещают СПб, тогда можно и поспорить и узнать, что конкретно имелось ввиду. А обсуждение этого вопроса лучше, все-же, проводить в отдельной теме.

----------

Alexeiy (29.01.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Позволю себе поспорить заочно с уважаемым дзен-мастером. Да, все вещи такие какие они есть, это таковость. Но разве святое - это святое и не святое - это не святое? Тем самым, он приписал неким дхармам свойство неизменности. Но ведь на самом деле, то что в глазах одних людей есть святое, в глазах других может быть просто экзотикой, т.е. чем-то нейтральным, а в других вызывать даже отвращение привязанностью к внешней форме, если брать конкретно случай посыпания пеплом статуи Будды.
> Поэтому разве заблуждается тот человек, посыпавший статую Будды пеплом? Для одних - заблуждается, для других - нет. Тогда стоит ли лечить его от несуществующего заблуждения?


Сунг Сан использовал для объяснения "круг дзэн".
Человек из коана находится на 180°, задача - объяснить ему, что есть и 360°.
А Ваше сообщение про 90°.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Сунг Сан использовал для объяснения "круг дзэн".
> Человек из коана находится на 180°, задача - объяснить ему, что есть и 360°.
> А Ваше сообщение про 90°.


Я не понимаю почему после 180 градусов есть что-то еще. Про 180 гр. говорится так:



> На 180° мышления нет совсем. Это опыт восприятия истиной пустоты, «до-мышление» т.е. нет ни слов, ни речи. Поэтому тут нет ни гор, ни рек, ни Бога, ни Будды, совсем ничего. Есть только … (в этом месте Сон Са Ним ударил по столу).


Потом вдруг из этого ничего появляется некое живое мышление с "чудесами" и остальная шкала. Так ведь нету уже ни слов, ни речи, а он продолжает всяческие дальнейшие описания!
Что-то не клеится одно с другим.

----------


## Ондрий

Однажды Вовочка подошел к папе и спросил:
- Пап, а пап - а откуда я?
Отец удивился, задумался на минутку и решил, что в общем, сыну уже пора знать всю правду. Он подробно рассказал ему о любви и как ее результат - появление новой жизни. Как развивается плод в утробе матери и как в конце концов рождается ребенок.
По мере рассказа, глаза у Вовочки становились все шире и шире. Когда папа закончил, Вовочка воскликнул:
- Ну и ну!! Это здорово! Твоя история намного лучше той, что мне Петька вчера рассказал. Он сказал, что он из Новосибирска...

----------


## Чиффа

> А где описание превращения правоты в неправоту?


ОФФТОП:
Сервантес. "Дон Кихот":
"Правота, с которой Вы так неправы к моим правам, делают мою правоту столь бесправной, что я не без права жалуюсь на Вашу правоту!"

----------


## PampKin Head

...




> История о первой встрече ламы Калу Ринпоче с дзэнским мастером Сеунгом Саном.
> 
>    Вошли два монаха в монашеских платьях — бордово-жёлтое у тибетца и строгое серо-чёрное у корейца, за ними следовала лысая свита монахов помоложе и переводчики. Тибетский лама сел неподвижно, одной рукой перебирая деревянные чётки и непрерывно бормоча «Ом мани пеме хунг» в такт дыханию.
>    Дзэнский мастер, славившийся своими методами забрасывания учеников вопросами до тех пор, пока они не вынуждены будут признать своё неведение, и затем оравший на них: «Ты не знаешь ум!», пошарил в глубине своей робы и извлёк оттуда апельсин.
> 
>    — Что это? — требовательно спросил он у ламы. — Что это такое?
> 
>    Это было типичным вступлением, и он был готов сразу наехать на любой ответ.
>    Тибетец сидел, тихо мусоля свои чётки, и ничего не отвечал.
> ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Пока не проходит и не сдаются, видимо,  указывают в традиции "нет"?


Я не знаю ни одного человека, который реально стал практиковать в чистой линии преемственности  и остался со взглядами, о которых говорит дост Топпер.

Идея "привязанности  к Дхарме" "ярлыков" и т.п - это обычная нью-эйджевкая муть, цель которой - исчезновения чистых линий преемственности любых Учений, ведущих хотя бы к временному счастью. Легко манипулировать людьми вне традиции, это обычный примем общества потребления.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (30.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если это только мышление, то да. А если не только? Разве буддизм учит быть хоть к чему-то привязанным? К чему же?


Напомню притчу о плоте, с которой Будда сравнивает Дхамму:



> -- Монахи, я покажу вам, в чем Дхарма похожа на плот, служа для цели пересечения, а не для удерживания. Слушайте и обращайте внимание на то, что я скажу:
> 
> Предположим, что человек, идя по дороге, пришел к широкой глади воды, ближний берег которой ненадежен и опасен, а дальний берег надежен и безопасен, но нет парома или моста с этого берега на другой . К нему может прийти мысль: "Вот эта широкая гладь воды, ближний берег которой ненадежен и опасен , а дальний берег надежен и безопасен, но нет парома или моста с этого берега на другой. Что, если я соберу траву, хворост, ветки и листья, и связав их вместе в плот, с помощью плота, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно переберусь на дальний берег". И тогда этот человек, собрав траву, хворост, ветки, и листья, и связав их вместе в плот, с помощью плота, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно переберется на дальний берег. Когда он переберется на дальний берег, он может подумать так: "Как мне пригодился этот плот! Ведь с его помощью я, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно перебрался на дальний берег. Что, если я подниму его себе на голову или нагружу на спину, и тогда пойду туда, куда хочу". Монахи, как вы думаете? Сделав так, сделает ли этот человек то, что нужно сделать с этим плотом?
> 
> -- Нет, господин.
> 
> -- А как ему поступить, чтобы сделать то, что нужно, с этим плотом? При этом, монахи, человек, перебравшись на дальний берег, может подумать так: "Как мне пригодился этот плот! Ведь с его помощью я, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно перебрался на дальний берег. Что, если я вытяну его на сушу или отпущу его плавать по воде, а затем пойду туда, куда хочу". И поступив так, этот человек сделает то, что нужно сделать с плотом. Этим самым, монахи, я показал вам, в чем Дхарма похожа на плот, служа для цели пересечения, а не для удерживания. Монахи, зная, что Дхарма похожа на плот, оставляйте даже (умелые) качества (дхаммы), не говоря уже об остальных .


Алагагадупама сутта

Как видно из текста, отбрасывать Дхамму надо только тогда, когда мы уже на другом берегу. Когда пересекли поток сансары и достигли Ниббаны.

До того момента, надо практиковать Восмьеричный Путь. И здесь мудрость,  концентрация и нравственность очень важны.
Один из аспектов правильного поведения - уважительно относится к Трём Драгоценностям. Или даже к их символам.

Если непросветлённый, вслед за просветлённым, демонстративно окажет неуважение, например изображению Будды, то станет ли он от этого просветлённым?

Нет, такой человек будет подобен обезъяне, которая может взять книгу в руки и сделать вид, что она читает, как люди. Но читать от этого она не станет.

Почитание Трех Драгоценностей и т.п. аспекты - это метод. Он поддерживает наш ум в его решимости идти к Просветлению.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.01.2009), Юань Дин (30.01.2009)

----------


## Legba

> О каком счастье Вы говорите? Временное, постоянное, какое ещё может быть? среднее, половинчатое, в конце концов урвать кусочек счастья, так? И это об учении, сотрясающем миры?  По Вашему Будда учил обретению счастья(я не знаю, что Вы под этим понимаете- разумеется не Нирвану). Есть ли вообще учителя Дхармы, которые учат обретению постоянного(временного) счастья?
>    Не понимаю поддержку некоторых участников форума таким заявлениям.


Вы знаете, Александр...
Вообще выражение "временное счастье" достаточно легитимно в рамках, по крайней мере, тибетского буддизма. Если очень грубо, имеется ввиду отсутствие "страдания страдания". Под "высшим" или "постоянным" счастьем понимается Освобождение, избавление от страдания всех трех видов. я не встречал Учителей Дхармы, которые настаивали-бы на испытывании своими учениками "страдания страдания", если такового можно избежать. В противном случае это была бы не Дхарма, а бытовой мазохизм.
Вот, к примеру:




> *Цель всех деяний — радость,* 
> Но, даже владея несметным богатством, ее нелегко обрести. 
> А потому возрадуйся достоинствам других, 
> Взращенным с величайшим трудом. 
> 
> *Так в этой жизни ты ничего не упустишь, 
> А в грядущих — познаешь великое счастье.* 
> Но, если возненавидишь других, обречешь себя на страдание, 
> А в будущих существованиях — на нестерпимые муки.


Шантидева, "Бодхисатвачарьяаватара"

Если Вы сошлетесь на альтернативные источники, возможно - из другой традиции - тогда другое дело... :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (30.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не понимаю поддержку некоторых участников форума таким заявлениям.


А как давно вы интересуетесь Дхаммой? 



> О каком счастье Вы говорите? Временное, постоянное, какое ещё может быть? среднее, половинчатое, в конце концов урвать кусочек счастья, так? И это об учении, сотрясающем миры?  По Вашему Будда учил обретению счастья(я не знаю, что Вы под этим понимаете- разумеется не Нирвану). Есть ли вообще учителя Дхармы, которые учат обретению постоянного(временного) счастья?


Учение Будды предназначено для обретения трёх видов счастья:
1. Счастья в этой жизни.
2. Счастья в следующих жизнях
3. Высшего счастья. Счастья Ниббаны.

Будда был великим учителем. Он не оставлял без внимания и обычную человеческую жизнь. 
Например, он говорил о четырёх видах счастья, к которым есть смысл стремиться в этой жизни:
1.счастье получения богатсва (atthisukha)
2.счастье распоряжения богатством (bhogasukha)
3.счастье отсутствия долгов (ananasukha)
4.счастье непорочной жизни (anavajjasukha).



> 332.Счастье -  материнство в этом мире; отцовство также счастье;
> Счастье отшельничество в этом мире; также приятно брахманство.
> 333.Добродетель приятна вплоть до старости; приятна стойкая вера;
> Приятно достижение мудрости; приятно воздержание от зла.
> 
> Дмп.

----------

Ho Shim (30.01.2009), Legba (30.01.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Вы привели отрывок из Пути Бодхисаттвы - это же начало пути, приведите же и конец.


Извините, я не понимаю, о чем Вы.
С точки зрения Махаяны, от момента принятия двух обетов бодхичитты и вплоть до состояния Будды - все Путь Бодхисаттвы. Так что не совсем ясно, что Вам привести в качестве "конца" (и скажите спасибо, что я не Друкпа Кюнле - он ужо бы Вам привел).  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Извините, я не понимаю, о чем Вы.
> С точки зрения Махаяны, от момента принятия двух обетов бодхичитты и вплоть до состояния Будды - все Путь Бодхисаттвы. Так что не совсем ясно, что Вам привести в качестве "конца" (и скажите спасибо, что я не Друкпа Кюнле - он ужо бы Вам привел).


А жаль, становись скорее
Я очень его люблю  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> А жаль, становись скорее
> Я очень его люблю


Мечтаю увидеть нынешнее воплощение, может быть получится.
Нынешний Друкпа Ринпоче - коренной Учитель Раньяк Патрула Ринпоче, базируется в Кхаме, в монастыре Дзогчен.

----------

Dondhup (30.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Извините, я не понимаю, о чем Вы.
> С точки зрения Махаяны, от момента принятия двух обетов бодхичитты и вплоть до состояния Будды - все Путь Бодхисаттвы. Так что не совсем ясно, что Вам привести в качестве "конца" (и скажите спасибо, что я не Друкпа Кюнле - он ужо бы Вам привел).


Сначала - путь Бодхисатты, потом - Путь Арья-Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Dondhup

Можно про два обета подробней?

----------


## Legba

Вам ли не знать?  :Smilie: 




> В сущности, необходимо знать
> О двух бодхичиттах:
> Бодхичитте вдохновенной
> И бодхичитте деятельной6. 
> 
> Подобно тому, как понимают различие
> Между желанием отправиться в путь
> И самим путешествием,
> Так мудрый различает эти две [бодхичитты]. 
> ...


По идее, есть два обета бодхисаттвы, соотносимых с двумя видами бодхичитты. Но обычно оба этих обета даются вместе. ЕСДЛ рассказывал, что была раньше процедура и последовательного, разнесенного во времени принятия, но сейчас не практикуется.

----------


## PampKin Head

Так это ж относительная Бодхичитта и абсолютная. Кста, интересный момент о сансарных плодах относительной бодхичитты.  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вам ли не знать? 
> 
> 
> 
> По идее, есть два обета бодхисаттвы, соотносимых с двумя видами бодхичитты. Но обычно оба этих обета даются вместе. ЕСДЛ рассказывал, что была раньше процедура и последовательного, разнесенного во времени принятия, но сейчас не практикуется.


Спасибо  :Smilie: 
Я просто не понял о чем речь идет - никогда не называл из так, думал мало ли что то новое, ньингмапинское  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Так это ж относительная Бодхичитта и абсолютная. Кста, интересный момент о сансарных плодах относительной бодхичитты.


Когда арьей (т.е. Бодхисттвой 1 Земли) станешь то говорят проблем ни с жильем ни с едой не будет  :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Ali

Гон-щу   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  что вмешиваюсь... А вы ничего не путаете насчет отнесения Деятельной бодхичитты к Абсолютной? Насколько я помню, Вдохновенная и Деятельные бодхичитты - это две стадии именно Относительной бодхичиты...

----------


## До

> По идее, есть два обета бодхисаттвы, соотносимых с двумя видами бодхичитты. Но обычно оба этих обета даются вместе.


То "два обета", то "_по идее_ два обета"...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Гон-щу   что вмешиваюсь... А вы ничего не путаете насчет отнесения Деятельной бодхичитты к Абсолютной? Насколько я помню, Вдохновенная и Деятельные бодхичитты - это две стадии именно Относительной бодхичиты...


Да как то странно тогда, что абсолютная вообще не упомянута (а именно она и есть основной Путь Арья-Бодхисаттвы). 

+ еще можно понять про 2 обета в аспекте относительной и абсолютной Бодхичитт, но два отдельных обета одной и той же - это как то ново.

----------


## Кошечкин

> Когда арьей (т.е. Бодхисттвой 1 Земли) станешь то говорят проблем ни с жильем ни с едой не будет ))))))


Зато появятся проблемы с адами, ну а там с едой туговато, места правда ещё много, но пригодного для жизни - мало.

----------


## Dondhup

> Зато появятся проблемы с адами, ну а там с едой туговато, места правда ещё много, но пригодного для жизни - мало.


Если Бодхисттва попадет в ад, то служители станут говорить ему - что вы тут делаете уважаемый и всячески воздавать ему почести, а духи принесут ему и еду и питье.
Бодхисаттвы спускаются в аду с целью вывода оттуда живых существ.

Вы представляете что такое уровень 1-й земли?

----------

